# The Summer Challenge



## conorbamodwyer

*This is the same idea as Toeto's one year challenge but condensed into the three months of Summer!! Latecomers are welcome to join as well, just make a post and I'll add your name to the list of Challangees! *​

I only saw the One Year Challenge thread late last month and I felt like it was way too late to join, and with stupid summer exams coming up shortly I thought it would be great to have something to look forward to afterwards. For way too long I've been playing animal crossing on my own before I realised how amazing this site is, the idea here is that we begin again_ together!_ So here I propose the ACNL Summer Challenge to all those who may be interested:

On the 25th of May, we turn over a new leaf and start a fresh town, be it through resetting or buying a new cartridge and we build our towns together from nothing while keeping each other updated on a regular basis. To make this idea a challenge, I've come up with a few rules and difficult tasks:

*RULES:*
No Time Travelling Whatsoever (this includes cycling)
No Transferring Anything From Old Town
No Plot Resetting (Unless In Time of Absolute Desperation)
No Cheats At All!
*
TASKS (To Be Completed Before September 1st 2015)*
Become A Billionaire
Pay Off Entire Mortgage
Earn 1,100,000 Points In HHA Theme Challenge
Achieve A 'Perfect Town'
Have Every Shop In Main Street
*Earn* Every Golden Tool (Excluding Net and Rod)
Catch Every Fish Available
Catch Every Bug Available
Catch Every Deep Sea Creature Available
Win Gold Trophy In Every Summer Bug Tourney
Earn As Many Badges As You Can _(Prize of 250 TBT Goes To The Person With Most on August 31st!)_
Obtain All Fortune Cookie Furniture
Have All Fruit Possible
Get All Hybrid Flowers
Get As Many Jacob Ladders As Possible (Prize of 100 TBT Goes to The Person With Most on August 31st!)
Get All Fossils
Win The Most Fashion Shows (Person Who Has Won Most By 31st August Gets All of The Stocked Prizes!)

*FASHION SHOW TALLY TABLE*​
conorbamodwyer:
00jachna:
Cousteau:
Nimega:
Mokuren: 
Lavochain: 
Helloxcutiee:
Toadette: 
LillyKay: III
Rudy:
Kippla:
JellyBeans:
Improv:

(If you can think of any more interesting challenges, post them below and I will add them to the list!)



On this thread we can keep each other updated on the progress we're making, propose ideas on our towns, post up our new and PERFECT maps, swap friend codes for fruit, neighbour & turnip exchange  and get excited for the Summer!


Edit: Here's a really helpful and printable checklist that I found online

http://home.comcast.net/~bloomy-games/acnl/acnl.pdf


*CURRENT CHALLENGEES*
conorbamodwyer (4339-2465-4459)
00jachna (3239-4574-7374)
Cousteau (3711-8320-7754)
Nimega (1306-8271-4004)
Mokuren (5472-6394-4850)
Lavochain (1435-7025-4901)
Helloxcutiee (3325-1629-3200)
LillyKay (1220-7175-8672)
Rudy (2853-0177-2412)
Kippla (1805-2482-7196)
JellyBeans (1478-4647-3809)
Improv (0104-1079-2182)
Lmaze (3582-9381-8550)
ElysiaCrossing (3024-8263-5166)
AkaneDeath (3024-6990-9390)
Bluetwoen (0705-3333-6494)


*IT'S SUMMER BABY! <3 ​*


----------



## Mokuren

Aww that sounds awesome. Sadly I restartet my game yesterday! So 1th of june istn't possible for me <_> But it's a really good idea - it really helps to fall in love with the game once more


----------



## FireNinja1

Sounds interesting. Sadly I don't play much anymore, and I'm unwilling to reset.


----------



## MayorDarryn

Sounds interesting but I see a complication. 
On the task list, You have to *earn* every golden tool but how are we supposed to do that if you can only get the golden fishing rod & bug net via catching all the fish and bugs? We can't get season exclusive bugs and fish if it's summer only. 
I'd want to join but sadly I'm going to be extremely busy during the summer. Hope everyone else has fun though~ ♪


----------



## Chococrunch

get all flowers


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Mokuren said:


> Aww that sounds awesome. Sadly I restartet my game yesterday! So 1th of june istn't possible for me <_> But it's a really good idea - it really helps to fall in love with the game once more



It does!  Best of luck with your new town!



FireNinja1 said:


> Sounds interesting. Sadly I don't play much anymore, and I'm unwilling to reset.



I'm on the same boat, I've bought a new cartridge, you should do the same and you might get back into playing it with us! 



MayorDarryn said:


> Sounds interesting but I see a complication.
> On the task list, You have to *earn* every golden tool but how are we supposed to do that if you can only get the golden fishing rod & bug net via catching all the fish and bugs? We can't get season exclusive bugs and fish if it's summer only.
> I'd want to join but sadly I'm going to be extremely busy during the summer. Hope everyone else has fun though~ ♪



Good observation, I failed to notice that! Thanks 



Chococrunch said:


> get all flowers



Great idea!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I've got my cartridge now  On June 1st I'm going to reset over and over again until I get Dotty, my only dreamie


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I found this checklist online. This is perfection 

http://home.comcast.net/~bloomy-games/acnl/acnl.pdf

I'll add this to the introduction.


----------



## Bon Bonne

interesting idea. too bad I reset last month and would never be willing to let go of all my unorderables/bells. that, and I've done so much. my house is almost done and I'm slowly getting pwps... could never reset again, once was enough.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Bon Bonne said:


> interesting idea. too bad I reset last month and would never be willing to let go of all my unorderables/bells. that, and I've done so much. my house is almost done and I'm slowly getting pwps... could never reset again, once was enough.



Ah fair enough. Best of luck with your town!


----------



## Michiru-hime

THIS LOOKS AMAZING

-ly difficult for me. I wish I had the attention span for this ;_;


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Michiru-hime said:


> THIS LOOKS AMAZING
> 
> -ly difficult for me. I wish I had the attention span for this ;_;



Hahahaha It will be a challenge but we'll be in it together, and it will be fun!


----------



## 00jachna

I want to do this!

- - - Post Merge - - -

One year was too much for me 

This I could do though

- - - Post Merge - - -

Get all Shops can be a goal


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> I want to do this!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> One year was too much for me
> 
> This I could do though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Get all Shops can be a goal



Yay! Welcome on board! I actually had that goal written down but I got rid of it because I wasn't sure if it was possible to get Gracie Grace in the first three months of gameplay, needing T&T for a month and 3 (or four?) fashion checks. Maybe it is.. I'm not sure?


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Yay! Welcome on board! I actually had that goal written down but I got rid of it because I wasn't sure if it was possible to get Gracie Grace in the first three months of gameplay, needing T&T for a month and 3 (or four?) fashion checks. Maybe it is.. I'm not sure?



Hmmm

It is probably possible if you get all shops quickly


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Hmmm
> 
> It is probably possible if you get all shops quickly



I'll add that so, I love a challenge!


----------



## 00jachna

Can't wait til' this begins <3 

Is plot reseting going to be a thing or not?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Can't wait til' this begins <3
> 
> Is plot reseting going to be a thing or not?



I'm actually such a noob... I've heard that term used loads, what exactly is that? xD


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> I'm actually such a noob... I've heard that term used loads, what exactly is that? xD



You reset stuff in order to get certain villagers while random move ins happens

And if you have adopted a villager from another town you can "choose" where the villager is going to live by reseting the game via a side charakter, this makes the villager plot move to a random place

- - - Post Merge - - -

A google can explain it better than I can xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> You reset stuff in order to get certain villagers while random move ins happens
> 
> And if you have adopted a villager from another town you can "choose" where the villager is going to live by reseting the game via a side charakter, this makes the villager plot move to a random place
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> A google can explain it better than I can xD



Okay I just googled it, it might be pushing near the borderline of cheating in my books by manipulating the game but if you really want to, I suppose you can go for it


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Okay I just googled it, it might be pushing near the borderline of cheating in my books by manipulating the game but if you really want to, I suppose you can go for it



Nah, I don't care for it

How many participants are there anyways?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Nah, I don't care for it
> 
> How many participants are there anyways?



Okay, I'll make it illegal then 

So far, it looks as if its only you and me! 

There're 16 days before June 1st though so plenty of time for newcomers  If you know anyone who might be interested, let them know. The more the merrier


----------



## 00jachna

oh, lol

My friend is attached to her town so she is a no-go xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I'm adding your FC  I'm getting so excited for this 

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> oh, lol
> 
> My friend is attached to her town so she is a no-go xD



Fair enough hahaha, I'm trying to get my friend to as well but she has state exams for the first half of June :S


----------



## 00jachna

Ok, cool! 

I'm adding you aswell! Wanna play some now?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Ok, cool!
> 
> I'm adding you aswell! Wanna play some now?



To be honest, I've completely stopped playing my town because I don't want to get reattached to it with the new town coming up soon. Plus I feel like I'll appreciate it more on June 1st if I don't play until then. But as soon as we have our new towns we can visit each other's towns, swap fruit and stuff


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> To be honest, I've completely stopped playing my town because I don't want to get reattached to it with the new town coming up soon. Plus I feel like I'll appreciate it more on June 1st if I don't play until then. But as soon as we have our new towns we can visit each other's towns, swap fruit and stuff



Ok, 

Any other games you play? SSB4 Wii U, Kid Icarus Uprising?


----------



## NikkiKaji

Wouldn't getting the golden net and rod be impossible?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Ok,
> 
> Any other games you play? SSB4 Wii U, Kid Icarus Uprising?



I wish! Don't have either unfortunately. I'd love to get SSB though D: D: I bet it's amazing?


----------



## 00jachna

It is!

Luigis mansion dark moon? it's pretty fun online!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

NikkiKaji said:


> Wouldn't getting the golden net and rod be impossible?



Yeah, it says (Bar Net and Rod)


----------



## NikkiKaji

conorbamodwyer said:


> Yeah, it says (Bar Net and Rod)



...what does bar mean? o-o I'm guessing excluding?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> It is!
> 
> Luigis mansion dark moon? it's pretty fun online!



You are making me so jealous of you right now. The only games I have are ACNL and Alpha Sapphire D': I don't play many games but the ones I play, I play hardcore :]


----------



## 00jachna

Oh xD It's not that fun, luckily I am just borrowing it from a friend

I have pokemon X, does that work?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

NikkiKaji said:


> ...what does bar mean? o-o I'm guessing excluding?



Oh yes hahaha is that just an Irish thing? xD

I'll edit that, sorry 

Are you interested in joining? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> Oh xD It's not that fun, luckily I am just borrowing it from a friend
> 
> I have pokemon X, does that work?



I think it should? Yeah I'm up for that =D


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Oh yes hahaha is that just an Irish thing? xD
> 
> I'll edit that, sorry
> 
> Are you interested in joining?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should? Yeah I'm up for that =D



Note, I dont play pokemon on a serious level, but lets battle!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Note, I dont play pokemon on a serious level, but lets battle!



I like to think I do but in reality I'm probably an amateur xD

You're on!


----------



## Cousteau

I'm in for it! Just need Cousteau to be a villager xD


----------



## 00jachna

Aw shoot, I've gotta update. But i'll cya in-game


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Cousteau said:


> I'm in for it! Just need Cousteau to be a villager xD



Fantastic! 

I'm on the same boat! I'm planning on resetting over and over again until I get Dotty <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> Aw shoot, I've gotta update. But i'll cya in-game



Hahaha so is mine  

I only have time for one battle actually D: 

Let's make it count


----------



## Cousteau

Last year I was gonna make a winter challenge last yera for myself and I gave up 15 days in so this'll be hard for me


----------



## 00jachna

ok, lol

I can't remember which pokemon I have.

I also have an idea if we ever face eachother again

We catch the first 6 pokemon in the first area in which we are able to catch pokemon xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Cousteau said:


> Last year I was gonna make a winter challenge last yera for myself and I gave up 15 days in so this'll be hard for me



This time, you have this thread and us to keep you motivated!  We can post here regularly and update us on your progress, read the progress that we're making and hopefully keep interested in the game this time! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> ok, lol
> 
> I can't remember which pokemon I have.
> 
> I also have an idea if we ever face eachother again
> 
> We catch the first 6 pokemon in the first area in which we are able to catch pokemon xD



Ooo sounds interesting..

Let's switch to PM for this battle.


----------



## 00jachna

ok,  but isn't VM better?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> ok,  but isn't VM better?



So much better. Genius idea


----------



## conorbamodwyer

*16 Days!!  *​


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> *16 Days!!  *​



*Hype, Hype Hype!*​


----------



## cheezyfries

i love this idea, will definitely try to do this with my cycling town!


----------



## 00jachna

"all gyroids" can be a thing

Can be difficult though, unless we help eachother

__________________________________________________________________

I'm not sure what to name my town, my previous towns have been "petoria" and "lilypad" don't know what to name this one though. I am also debating if I should have paths or not :/


I am considering these and maybe like a natural dirtpath. Or maybe these


----------



## conorbamodwyer

cheezyfries said:


> i love this idea, will definitely try to do this with my cycling town!



Yay!  Welcome on board!!




00jachna said:


> "all gyroids" can be a thing
> 
> Can be difficult though, unless we help eachother
> 
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> I'm not sure what to name my town, my previous towns have been "petoria" and "lilypad" don't know what to name this one though. I am also debating if I should have paths or not :/
> 
> 
> I am considering these and maybe like a natural dirtpath. Or maybe these




I thought about the gyroid challenge but tbh I hate gyroids so nah xD 

Those paths are nice. Well don't worry too much - you've got 15 days to decide 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys I've put a 'Current Challengees' list on the intro along with FCs - let's all add each other in preparation for the day


----------



## 00jachna

All emotions!

BTW up for some ass-kicking in Pokemon? xD


----------



## 00jachna

All PwP's can be a thing

Could be pretty dang hard though


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> All PwP's can be a thing
> 
> Could be pretty dang hard though



That crossed my mind too but I doubt that's doable in three months as it's totally random, we wouldn't have any control over that. I like your thinking though


----------



## Soda Fox

This looks really interesting, but I've already reset 7 times and really don't want to lose all my collectibles and money an 8th time.  I'm really loving this town too, and have my house almost done and getting to work on the other 3.

I didn't see anything in the thread, are people with already made towns allowed to help you guys?


----------



## 00jachna

I have decided on a name for my town! I'm going with Tortue. Tortue is french for turtle, Wartortle is my favorite pok?mon and he - obviously- is a turtle.

I have also decided on which paths to use! I'm going with a mix of these, these aswell as natural dirtpaths


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> I have decided on a name for my town! I'm going with Tortue. Tortue is french for turtle, Wartortle is my favorite pok?mon and he - obviously- is a turtle.
> I have also decided on which paths to use! I'm going with a mix of these, these aswell as natural dirtpaths



Generally, I'm not a fan of QR code paths but I must say those ones are top quality, great find! Loving the town name too. I'm thinking Carragh for mine (pronounced Carrah), it's an Irish word meaning 'Hill' and an area IRL that's green and pretty. I have lots of nice memories there  





Soda Fox said:


> This looks really interesting, but I've already reset 7 times and really don't want to lose all my collectibles and money an 8th time.  I'm really loving this town too, and have my house almost done and getting to work on the other 3.
> 
> I didn't see anything in the thread, are people with already made towns allowed to help you guys?



Hey  You can of course, and you can post regularly here too and update us on your progress, we'd love to hear how you're getting on and it's also a great way for you to keep interest! Welcome aboard


----------



## 00jachna

How do you get your paths? Incase you use any.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> How do you get your paths? Incase you use any.



My paths are usually dirt paths enclosed by flowers and trees


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> My paths are usually dirt paths enclosed by flowers and trees



Ok, cool. Is it hard to maintain dirt paths?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Ok, cool. Is it hard to maintain dirt paths?



It is but if you have them enclosed then it doesn't really matter if they fade away


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> It is but if you have them enclosed then it doesn't really matter if they fade away



Ok, I'll probably do that

Also, I am deleting my current town now


----------



## Hulaette

Not to be rude but your crazy if you think I'm gonna restart almost 2 years of progress just for a silly 3 months.


----------



## 00jachna

Geekaloompa said:


> Not to be rude but your crazy if you think I'm gonna restart almost 2 years of progress just for a silly 3 months.



Not to be rude but, what is the point of posting if you're just going to tell us that his/her idea is silly?


----------



## Hulaette

I get the same kind of responses on my threads so why should I come on to other peoples threads and sugarcoat my opinions? I'm not trying to be rude, Js


----------



## 00jachna

Geekaloompa said:


> I get the same kind of responses on my threads so why should I come on to other peoples threads and sugarcoat my opinions? I'm not trying to be rude, Js



Why do you feel the need to express your opinions if you're not going to bring anything to the thread?


----------



## Hulaette

Sorry, I'm very bad at social interactions. I'll take my opinions to a more suitable thread. I'll stop commenting on this thread now.


----------



## 00jachna

I am sorry too

I tend to get worked up about stuff a bit too much :/


----------



## Hulaette

Same here. I tend to go into cussing rants if I get riled up too much and I don't wanna get banned on this site because of idiots getting me in trouble. lol see? Bahaha there I go. Anyways I been through a bunch of bad things on another game in the past so now I get paranoid if someone calls me out on here.


----------



## 00jachna

Geekaloompa said:


> Same here. I tend to go into cussing rants if I get riled up too much and I don't wanna get banned on this site because of idiots getting me in trouble. lol see? Bahaha there I go. Anyways I been through a bunch of bad things on another game in the past so now I get paranoid if someone calls me out on here.



Let's just end this fiddle before someone gets banned


----------



## Hulaette

Good idea.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Hey hahaha no worries at all guys. Geekaloompa you are in no way obliged to reset your town. This idea is only for people who want to start afresh, using this thread they can start again with a group of people with the same want.  Also the 'silly 3 months' was my idea of setting an attainable but challenging time limit to the tasks mentioned and I was thinking that if this was successful, we could do seasonal challenges, eg. The Autumn Challenge, Winter Challenge etc. It's a way to keep people motivated and loving Animal Crossing  You are totally welcome to post here as well and keep us updated on your own progress.


----------



## Cherry Kisses

LOL yeah never


----------



## Nimega

I'll join, but I already have a town I promised myself I'd keep forever, hope this doesn't keep me from entering


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Nimega said:


> I'll join, but I already have a town I promised myself I'd keep forever, hope this doesn't keep me from entering



Of course you can, I'll add you to the list  

Getting another cartidge is always another option btw


----------



## Nimega

I don't think that's an option, but thanks for allowing me to enter!  Looking forward to the beginning of summer!


----------



## purple_cupcakes

sorry if somebody has already asked one of these, but i have two questions:
- are we allowed to enter giveaways on tbt, or is that classed as cheating?
- are we allowed to buy things off tbt (e.g. villagers, items etc) or is that too considered cheating?

I love this idea btw, thinking about joining in<3


----------



## conorbamodwyer

purple_cupcakes said:


> sorry if somebody has already asked one of these, but i have two questions:
> - are we allowed to enter giveaways on tbt, or is that classed as cheating?
> - are we allowed to buy things off tbt (e.g. villagers, items etc) or is that too considered cheating?
> 
> I love this idea btw, thinking about joining in<3



Hey, both of those are completely legal should you wish to do that 

We'd be happy to have you on board! Let me know and I'll add your name to the list 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nimega said:


> I don't think that's an option, but thanks for allowing me to enter!  Looking forward to the beginning of summer!



No problem! So glad to have you on board  The more the merrier


----------



## purple_cupcakes

Yesss join me up but no promises that I won't die of not resetting half way through aha~


----------



## Paperboy012305

You know, i'd love to do this since I retired on cycling. But I just can't handle 3 non-TTing towns at once. I can handle 2, but not 3. Plus, i'll just leave it alone most of the time.

Its a fun challenge, but I'd say IMO, the one year challenge is better, and I'm a contestant.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

purple_cupcakes said:


> Yesss join me up but no promises that I won't die of not resetting half way through aha~



Hahaha yay adding you now


----------



## Mokuren

I may also join - if I can  I have a town since five days! I will not reset it again ,_, but I want to be in a nice group to help each other out and stuff ^---^


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Mokuren said:


> I may also join - if I can  I have a town since five days! I will not reset it again ,_, but I want to be in a nice group to help each other out and stuff ^---^



Of course! Adding you now


----------



## Lavochain

I am very tempted to join, I have some stuff going on in September to get excited about and this may help me through the summer. I recreated my town yesterday and paid 80 tbt for 10mil however I can let that go.... Just a question, are you guys planning on resetting once September comes, or are you in it for the long haul?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> I am very tempted to join, I have some stuff going on in September to get excited about and this may help me through the summer. I recreated my town yesterday and paid 80 tbt for 10mil however I can let that go.... Just a question, are you guys planning on resetting once September comes, or are you in it for the long haul?



Hey  Definitely join us!  

I doubt I'll be resetting come September. The aim of this for me is to make a perfect town that I'll never have reason to reset, so I'm in it for the long haul


----------



## Lavochain

You have twisted my arm, it will be nice to make friends. Now my only problem is not playing for two weeks!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> You have twisted my arm, it will be nice to make friends. Now my only problem is not playing for two weeks!



Hahahaha it didn't take much twisting  Adding you to the list 

I know right? The waiting is the worst part!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Wow! This challenge came to me just in time. I reset my old town a couple months ago to start fresh on June 1st with a summer theme town. Now I have a good reason too! I'm in


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Helloxcutiee said:


> Wow! This challenge came to me just in time. I reset my old town a couple months ago to start fresh on June 1st with a summer theme town. Now I have a good reason too! I'm in



Excellent  Welcome aboard!


----------



## 00jachna

bump


----------



## Cousteau

Am I added to list?

- - - Post Merge - - -

bump


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Cousteau said:


> Am I added to list?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> bump



You are indeed, check the intro


----------



## Lavochain

We should chat here with ideas we may have for our towns. It may help to pass the time away, I've been playing in my down and have TT to open the dream suit, just to give me something to do. I'm still probably going to restart though, I just hope that I get a good map again.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Yeah great idea  I'm thinking of calling my new town either Carragh or Claddagh (which do ye prefer?) I'm planning on getting up early on the 1st to give myself time to start over and over again until I get my only dreamie, Dotty  My ideal map would have a private beach, a really bendy river with a somewhat secluded area for my house  The first thing I'm going to do PWP wise is build 3 bridges in the most perfect locations I can find, before new neighbours block where I want them to be (I completely messed bridges up in my last town!) And I'd love oranges to be my starting fruit


----------



## Lavochain

I like Carragh! That's a great idea about bridges, I may do that too. 

I'll probably name mine Tegea again or Arcadia. I'd like a map similar to what I have now, with the town tree in a central location however this time I'd like for the beach to be larger and not so thin. I don't mind which fruits I get however it would be nice to have Oranges or Apples, as I've never had them as native in my games. I'd like a couple of ponds, one for the Cafe and one for my house. I will also be resetting until the villagers houses are in the right locations, I struggled to find somewhere to put my house this time and now I'm surrounded by them! 

I want the 1st to be here so badly haha


----------



## conorbamodwyer

So do I! I am so impatient! 11 days feels like forever. Even stupid summer tests aren't enough to distract me. 
I'm kind of a weird perfectionist - I'm going to clean my room IRL and literally prepare it for the 1st as a kind of gamer pad for ACNL (and stock it up with food of course!) and I'll transfer all my photos from my SD card to my computer so I'll have organised screen shots. Although my L&R buttons have stopped working? I think they can be fixed by spraying them with condensed air... I don't know, I read that online somewhere... would you know anything about that? xD Then we can post our maps up here and share ideas on PWP locations etc. I have that checklist printed and all, I am so ready for this! xD


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> So do I! I am so impatient! 11 days feels like forever. Even stupid summer tests aren't enough to distract me.
> I'm kind of a weird perfectionist - I'm going to clean my room IRL and literally prepare it for the 1st as a kind of gamer pad for ACNL (and stock it up with food of course!) and I'll transfer all my photos from my SD card to my computer so I'll have organised screen shots. Although my L&R buttons have stopped working? I think they can be fixed by spraying them with condensed air... I don't know, I read that online somewhere... would you know anything about that? xD Then we can post our maps up here and share ideas on PWP locations etc. I have that checklist printed and all, I am so ready for this! xD



Omg you sure are prepared xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I am ! xD xD


----------



## Lavochain

I'm going to do my plan in a little bit, I'm really excited to share the journey with you guys! 

How do you screenshot a map though :/ I have no idea about the buttons either, trust google!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

If you get Isabelle to demolish something, the map goes to the top screen  I started a thread in regards to my buttons and I've got a few responses with advice so I'll try out everything they listed. Hope it works :S


----------



## 00jachna

I do it by posting on miiverse then going to miiverse on my laptop and saving the image from there and then posting it


----------



## Capeet

Aww this sounds like so much fun, now I'm mad at myself for resetting just a little while ago. If only I had waited for a while longer I would have seen this and participated! I was part of the one year challenge but dropped out because of not playing for two months. The communality of the challenge was awesome so I wish I could have been part of something like it again. It's so much more fun to reset together with other people, share progress and discuss. Also I really like it how you guys added tasks to be completed!

Anyway I just wanted to wish you luck with this! It'll be fun!


----------



## Lavochain

Awesome, thanks guys  

Cosmic Kid, I'm pretty sure there are some people joining in with the community who aren't resetting either.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Cosmic Kid said:


> Aww this sounds like so much fun, now I'm mad at myself for resetting just a little while ago. If only I had waited for a while longer I would have seen this and participated! I was part of the one year challenge but dropped out because of not playing for two months. The communality of the challenge was awesome so I wish I could have been part of something like it again. It's so much more fun to reset together with other people, share progress and discuss. Also I really like it how you guys added tasks to be completed!
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to wish you luck with this! It'll be fun!



Thanks Cosmic Kid  But you are totally welcome to join us regardless, we're accepting everyone who's interested, the more the merrier!  You can post your own progress and ideas here as well and keep us updated on your town


----------



## Capeet

Aww thanks guys, I'd love to join but I've already broken the rule of no time traveling as I decided to start my new town on Jan 1st and TT back to the current date.  It wouldn't feel fair to join after that much TTing.


----------



## helloxcutiee

I'm so excited for the 1st! I can't wait to play with you guys.


----------



## Lavochain

I'm going to delete my current town soon guys. I've bought so many other games and think I can keep myself occupied with them over the next two weeks. Truth be told, once I'm into ACNL the other games don't even get a look in! xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Helloxcutiee said:


> I'm so excited for the 1st! I can't wait to play with you guys.



Me neither! Aghh 11 more days ;'( ;'(



Lavochain said:


> I'm going to delete my current town soon guys. I've bought so many other games and think I can keep myself occupied with them over the next two weeks. Truth be told, once I'm into ACNL the other games don't even get a look in! xD



I know the feeling! ACNL always wins xD


----------



## 00jachna

I thinking about reseting for a map but I tell Rover that it is the 1st next month xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> I thinking about reseting for a map but I tell Rober that it is the 1st next month xD



Hahahaha don't you dare! xD We may be suffering but we are all suffering together !


----------



## 00jachna

xD


----------



## Lavochain

Agreed, we must stay strong!


----------



## helloxcutiee

I'm going to start looking for a town map at 12 midnight on June 1st!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I'm going to get all sentimental and say that I'm so glad that we are all going to be in this together. Animal crossing can get boring when you're playing alone. I'm really looking forward to this now 

*And my summer tests finish tomorrow!~*​


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> I'm going to get all sentimental and say that I'm so glad that we are all going to be in this together. Animal crossing can get boring when you're playing alone. I'm really looking forward to this now
> 
> *And my summer tests finish tomorrow!~*​



I was honestly getting sick of AC, this ought to make it fun again


----------



## Lavochain

I agree with both, I'm really looking forward to it and can't wait to have parties and visit one another's towns! 

Good luck Conor and congratulations hehe


----------



## 00jachna

bump


----------



## Nimega

I finished an important report I had due tomorrow, and I've only got four exams left. LET SUMMER BEGIN!


----------



## Chupidun

Omg that sounds hard as hell!

Good luck to everyone participating!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> I agree with both, I'm really looking forward to it and can't wait to have parties and visit one another's towns!
> 
> Good luck Conor and congratulations hehe



Thank you!

Yes I am finally finished! My summer has officially begun  And just 9 more days left. So impatient


----------



## Mayor Krystal

This sounds so difficult! xD Whilst I would love to join, my exams start in June and go on for 3 weeks T_T so I won't be able to participate. Best of luck to everyone who is taking part!


----------



## EniracY

Wow that's a lot. Good luck!


----------



## Lavochain

conorbamodwyer said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes I am finally finished! My summer has officially begun  And just 9 more days left. So impatient



Woohoo! Yay, I'm counting down.


----------



## Cousteau

Your PM's are full but I'm still in!


----------



## Cousteau

Cant wait!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Everyone is now added to my friend list! gl with the challenge!


----------



## pika62221

Uh, hate to burst your bubble, but it's impossible to get gold tools without time travel, either in your town, or another, because the net and rod require bugs/fish to be caught that only appear at certain times of the year.


----------



## Mokuren

I'm still in!  I will add everyone within the next days <3


----------



## Lavochain

pika62221 said:


> Uh, hate to burst your bubble, but it's impossible to get gold tools without time travel, either in your town, or another, because the net and rod require bugs/fish to be caught that only appear at certain times of the year.



The OP says *(Excluding Net and Rod)*. I think someone else pointed that out on the first page so it was changed. 
------
I'm just about to add you guys. :]


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Okay, it looks like everyone is still in except for cheezyfries who is caught up with a new game he has bought  I've removed him from the list. Thanks guys for changing your signatures btw, that was very thoughtful  

This week is going to be rough xD I'm going to have to distract myself with loads of box sets 





Unless................................

Would it be awful of us to maybe, just maybe... Start a week earlier? On monday?  
Unless anyone has exams or anything time-consuming this week? Then we'll just have to stick it out for their sakes  



What do ye think :O ;] ;]


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Okay, it looks like everyone is still in except for cheezyfries who is caught up with a new game he has bought  I've removed him from the list. Thanks guys for changing your signatures btw, that was very thoughtful
> 
> This week is going to be rough xD I'm going to have to distract myself with loads of box sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless................................
> 
> Would it be awful of us to maybe, just maybe... Start a week earlier? On monday?
> Unless anyone has exams or anything time-consuming this week? Then we'll just have to stick it out for their sakes
> 
> 
> 
> What do ye think :O ;] ;]



OMG such groundbreaking thinking, much wow 

jk, totally in for it


----------



## conorbamodwyer

What an I say jachna? I'm just so innovative xD


----------



## 00jachna

You should replace who ever runs Apple, he/she obviously does not know wtf they are doing xD


----------



## Cousteau

Yes! Please start this monday so we have a chance on the Spring bugs!


----------



## Toadette

Totally gonna do this!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

We'll do it on Monday *IF* we receive *FULL* agreement.

That leaves us needing the decisions of:

purple_cupcakes 
Mokuren 
Lavochain 
Helloxcutiee


----------



## helloxcutiee

I would love to start this Monday but unfortunately I will be out of town for 3 days so I won't have access to my 3ds until Wednesday.


----------



## Lavochain

I would be happy with that if others consent :]


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Helloxcutiee said:


> I would love to start this Monday but unfortunately I will be out of town for 3 days so I won't have access to my 3ds until Wednesday.



Oh okay, and you wouldn't be able to bring ur 3ds with u? Would you prefer if we waited til the 1st?


----------



## Lavochain

I have added everybody from the list btw. Roll on whenever!

My town is being deleted tonight, just wondering whether to sell all of my bells for TBT or not.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> I have added everybody from the list btw. Roll on whenever!
> 
> My town is being deleted tonight, just wondering whether to sell all of my bells for TBT or not.



May as well I'd say 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toadette said:


> Totally gonna do this!


Great, I'll add u to the list


----------



## helloxcutiee

I wouldn't have good connection if I did. So I wouldn't be able to go to everybody's towns and such.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Helloxcutiee said:


> I wouldn't have good connection if I did. So I wouldn't be able to go to everybody's towns and such.



Oh okay. You could still start again and bring us up to date on your progress on the Wednesday if you'd like.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Sounds great! Oh, and I just found out that there WILL be wi-fi so I'm good.


----------



## Lavochain

Helloxcutiee said:


> Sounds great! Oh, and I just found out that there WILL be wi-fi so I'm good.



Woohoo, it's great when things work out for once isn't it? : D


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Oh great okay! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

that just leaves purple_cupcakes and Mokuren


----------



## helloxcutiee

Can't wait until Monday! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lavochain said:


> Woohoo, it's great when things work out for once isn't it? : D


Definitely

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well..if we start this Monday lol


----------



## Cousteau

Can we use TBT bells when we start? Like ones we earn from selling our earn't things from the new town to buy new things? Sorry I made that WAY too complicated


----------



## LillyKay

Wow, great idea  

I wonder if I can manage 4 ACNL towns... yes I can! Add me to the list if you are still adding though, I am not yet sure which DS I will be using (for FC purposes). I will have decided by tomorrow evening and will let you all know so that you can add me. 

How about adding a certain number of PWPs which are suggested by villagers?

Oh forgot, if added the Monday start is fine with me.


----------



## Rudy

I will try do this, but I doubt I'll manage. Good luck!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

This is a really good idea! ;; I started my town today.  I'm not gonna particiapte bc I like doing things at my own pace, but good luck to everyone doing this!

Oh, and quick question: how would you do the bug and fish part?  Isn't is impossible to catch every type by that time? ; o ; //Just curious, I didn't know that it was.


----------



## LillyKay

MadisonCrossing said:


> This is a really good idea! ;; I started my town today.  I'm not gonna particiapte bc I like doing things at my own pace, but good luck to everyone doing this!
> 
> Oh, and quick question: how would you do the bug and fish part?  Isn't is impossible to catch every type by that time? ; o ; //Just curious, I didn't know that it was.




I am thinking they meant the bugs and fish available during the challenge period. I hope I am right!


----------



## 00jachna

This is so hype. I'm fairly sure the hype train is going in speeds beyond imagination


----------



## Mokuren

I'm in - monday sounds good 
I hope it's still okay that I have my town for ten days now. But I said it in my fist post - and it is okay ;__; I can't play so much the next weeks - because I have my exams in the middle of june >_<


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Mokuren said:


> I'm in - monday sounds good
> I hope it's still okay that I have my town for ten days now. But I said it in my fist post - and it is okay ;__; I can't play so much the next weeks - because I have my exams in the middle of june >_<



Wonderful and that's okay Hows your town going? You'll have to bring us up to speed


----------



## Lavochain

Yipee!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

*THEN BY MAJORITY VOTE, I AM PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THAT THE WAITING IS ALMOST OVER!*

THE SUMMER CHALLENGE 2015 WILL BEGIN TOMORROW, MONDAY THE 25TH OF MAY AND WILL CONCLUDE ON THE 1ST OF SEPTEMBER 2015   (when hopefully the Autumn Challenge will begin if we are still feeling up to it! xD)
GET YOURSELVES PREPARED! GET YOUR CARTRIDGE/OLD TOWN READY/DELETED, PLAN AHEAD, STOCK UP ON PREVISIONS! DO WHATEVER YOU MUST DO 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LillyKay said:


> Wow, great idea
> 
> I wonder if I can manage 4 ACNL towns... yes I can! Add me to the list if you are still adding though, I am not yet sure which DS I will be using (for FC purposes). I will have decided by tomorrow evening and will let you all know so that you can add me.
> 
> How about adding a certain number of PWPs which are suggested by villagers?
> 
> Oh forgot, if added the Monday start is fine with me.



Hey, sorry I meant to say hi but I was so busy yesterday. Welcome aboard!! Will add you to the list 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rudy said:


> I will try do this, but I doubt I'll manage. Good luck!



Okay hahaha will add youtoo


----------



## LillyKay

Thanks, I am off to buy a new cartridge! 

I can't wait for midnight tonight and so happy it is a Bank Holiday tomorrow here in the UK.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

hahaha perfect timing!!


----------



## Cousteau

I'll buy a cartridge from the uk for under ?10, sooo... I cant buy a second cartridge, Goodbye 200 hours of playtime

- - - Post Merge - - -

500 hours*


----------



## Lavochain

LillyKay said:


> Thanks, I am off to buy a new cartridge!
> 
> I can't wait for midnight tonight and *so happy it is a Bank Holiday tomorrow here in the UK.*



I was thinking this too haha


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Cousteau said:


> I'll buy a cartridge from the uk for under ?10, sooo... I cant buy a second cartridge, Goodbye 200 hours of playtime
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 500 hours*



hahaha it will be worth it xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

So guys, what are your thoughts on your new town names?  I'm thinking Carragh (pronounced Carrah) for mine. It means 'hill' in Irish and it's the name of a place in my RL town where I have lots of childhood memories 

Also Mayor Conor of Carragh has a nice ring to it


----------



## Cousteau

Losthill, A play on words for my childhood town <3
Name I'm going with Clippo or Magnum, After Ice Lollies I love

- - - Post Merge - - -

On may 25th lets all trade fruit. Lets hope that we all don't get the same fruit


----------



## Lavochain

I will be Mayor Flossy of Arcadia :] 

Great Idea Coustea, I will be posting all of my details as soon as I've created the town. 

PS. I have added everyone now I think, but not everyone has added me it seems?


----------



## Cousteau

Hoping for:

Star Grass
Starting Villagers: Cousteau, Coco, Lily, Pietro, Wendy. It wont happen but, eh I want atleast 2 of them.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Mayor Shenarra of Maui bay! I definitely want my plaza to be on the center for the map for sure. I'll be looking for triangle grass and hopefully I get peaches.


----------



## 00jachna

I'll probably add everyone on Monday.

I'm going to be mayor Jack from Tortue. Tortue means turtle in French, Wartortle is my favorite pok?on and he is obviously a turtle


----------



## LillyKay

Hi guys, I use my main DS for many other games. I will therefore be playing on my second DS which is part of the ACNL bundle and has only been used for ACNL.  *Friend code 1220-7175-8672.*

I have just bought an extra cartridge and now thinking of the character and town names. I will update you all. In the meantime, I will add all of you and charge the DS ready for action at midnight!

Good luck everyone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cousteau said:


> On may 25th lets all trade fruit. Lets hope that we all don't get the same fruit



That would be funny if we all did  I do hope my perfect map doesn't end up with cherries. I have them in two towns already.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Great idea Cousteau! 
Loving all the town names people! To be honest with ye, I'm wrecked after a long week so I'm going to get to bed early and reset my town at the crack of dawn. Cannot wait to join ye  This is going to be a blast


----------



## 00jachna

55 minutes til this begins 4 me <3


----------



## JellyBeans

I think I'm going to try and join in  I'll call my town Seaset as its what I've recently called it, maybe Calippo or Calypso <3 hoping for circle grass and apples - good thing I have some free time tomorrow to reset!


----------



## Lavochain

Only 1 hr 25 mins to go, I'm excited!

Welcome JellyBeans!!


----------



## Toadette

Getting my second cartridge ready! I have to get Curt out of this town and give him back to my husband tonight  Really excited for this!

- - - Post Merge - - -

To my surprise, he pinged me right away! xD Woo!


----------



## 00jachna

Here is mayor Jack planting the tree that will represent Tortue. Lotta hamsters, good thing they are so cute!
Tortue is also famous for it's *pear* trees

___________________________________________________________________________________________


Heres my map, I like it. I'm justing hoping that no one will move in by the town hall <.<


----------



## Lavochain

00jachna said:


> View attachment 94234
> 
> Here is mayor Jack planting the tree that will represent Tortue. Lotta hamsters, good thing they are so cute!
> Tortue is also famous for it's *pear* trees
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________
> View attachment 94235
> 
> Heres my map, I like it. I'm justing hoping that no one will move in by the town hall <.<



I LOVE hamsters <3 

Lovely map too, how did you get your picture of it?


----------



## 00jachna

I posted on Miiverse, went to miiverse on my laptop, went to the post and saved the picture. It's really simple!


----------



## Lavochain

00jachna said:


> I posted on Miiverse, went to miiverse on my laptop, went to the post and saved the picture. It's really simple!



Thanks, I will see if I can master that too, otherwise I'll have to take a photo of my DS. 

I'm so tempted to start now and try to get my perfect town before bedtime...


----------



## 00jachna

Lavochain said:


> Thanks, I will see if I can master that too, otherwise I'll have to take a photo of my DS.
> 
> I'm so tempted to start now and try to get my perfect town before bedtime...



Good luck


----------



## LillyKay

Nice map 00jachna! I love hamsters especially Apple. Good luck Lavochain and Toadette. 15 minutes to go for me!


----------



## Lavochain

I was only a little naughty guys! 

I got lucky with my map, well in my opinion anyway. I love my chunky beach and my central town tree, I can spot the potential!






Mayor Name : Flossy
Town Name : Arcadia
Grass : Circle
*Fruit : Oranges*
Starting Villagers ~
Willow the Snooty Sheep
Elvis the Cranky Lion
Moe the Lazy Cat
Kiki the Normal Cat
Dotty the Peppy Rabbit






I can't wait to see how yours turns out LillyKay, well done for staying strong, unlike me.


----------



## Toadette

LillyKay said:


> Nice map 00jachna! I love hamsters especially Apple. Good luck Lavochain and Toadette. 15 minutes to go for me!



Aw thank you! You too!

Also, It's still the 24th for me...do I wait until the 25th for me to start?

Another question... when we first are picking the town layout, can we town layout plot? Like, if I don't like the first four options, can I hit home and try again? Or do I have to pick from one of the first 4 I see?

Same goes for if I don't like the starting villagers?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I cannot for the life of me keep up with the one year challenge and while I've made many friends through it, this is probably more manageable for me, so I'll attempt to take on the Summer Challenge. I'll reset my town and post when I get it set up. Wish me luck~


----------



## Toadette

Kippla said:


> I cannot for the life of me keep up with the one year challenge and while I've made many friends through it, this is probably more manageable for me, so I'll attempt to take on the Summer Challenge. I'll reset my town and post when I get it set up. Wish me luck~



Good luck!!


----------



## helloxcutiee

00jachna said:


> View attachment 94234
> 
> Here is mayor Jack planting the tree that will represent Tortue. Lotta hamsters, good thing they are so cute!
> Tortue is also famous for it's *pear* trees
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________
> View attachment 94235
> 
> Heres my map, I like it. I'm justing hoping that no one will move in by the town hall <.<



OMG!! You have Gala in your town?! She is so cute I love her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

4 more hours until I can start!


----------



## 00jachna

Lavochain said:


> I was only a little naughty guys!
> 
> I got lucky with my map, well in my opinion anyway. I love my chunky beach and my central town tree, I can spot the potential!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor Name : Flossy
> Town Name : Arcadia
> Grass : Circle
> *Fruit : Oranges*
> Starting Villagers ~
> Willow the Snooty Sheep
> Elvis the Cranky Lion
> Moe the Lazy Cat
> Kiki the Normal Cat
> Dotty the Peppy Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see how yours turns out LillyKay, well done for staying strong, unlike me.


Omg you have Moe!? Hes so adorable!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Morning guys  I'm so glad we aren't waiting another week D: 



Lavochain said:


> I was only a little naughty guys!
> 
> I got lucky with my map, well in my opinion anyway. I love my chunky beach and my central town tree, I can spot the potential!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor Name : Flossy
> Town Name : Arcadia
> Grass : Circle
> *Fruit : Oranges*
> Starting Villagers ~
> Willow the Snooty Sheep
> Elvis the Cranky Lion
> Moe the Lazy Cat
> Kiki the Normal Cat
> Dotty the Peppy Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see how yours turns out LillyKay, well done for staying strong, unlike me.



Ooo you got Dotty, I am so jealous! I've reset 16 times now in order to get her XD I'm not giving up! Congrats 



00jachna said:


> View attachment 94234
> 
> Here is mayor Jack planting the tree that will represent Tortue. Lotta hamsters, good thing they are so cute!
> Tortue is also famous for it's *pear* trees
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________
> View attachment 94235
> 
> Heres my map, I like it. I'm justing hoping that no one will move in by the town hall <.<



Unreal! Congrats!  Loving the hamsters XD


----------



## LillyKay

Hi guys please find my pics below. My SD card failed to read. I therefore decided to take photos with my phone in order to upload. Forgive my ‘not so clear’ pics but they are better than nothing. 









*Town of Jardin*
*Native fruit is peach.*
Villagers:
Flora the Peppy Ostrich
Marcie the normal Kangaroo
Elise the snooty Monkey
Rod the jock Mouse
Chow the cranky bear
And of this morning, Cole the lazy rabbit’s plot has appeared.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> Hi guys please find my pics below. My SD card failed to read. I therefore decided to take photos with my phone in order to upload. Forgive my ‘not so clear’ pics but they are better than nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Town of Jardin*
> *Native fruit is peach.*
> Villagers:
> Flora the Peppy Ostrich
> Marcie the normal Kangaroo
> Elise the snooty Monkey
> Rod the jock Mouse
> Chow the cranky bear
> And of this morning, Cole the lazy rabbit’s plot has appeared.



Nice!  I'm still resetting mine - 30 times and counting. Dotty's a stubborn rabbit D:


----------



## LillyKay

conorbamodwyer said:


> Nice!  I'm still resetting mine - 30 times and counting. Dotty's a stubborn rabbit D:



Oh my, good luck! They tend to become stuborn when you need them. Lavochain got Dotty!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> Oh my, good luck! They tend to become stuborn when you need them. Lavochain got Dotty!



She did and I hate her for it XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

YESSS. I was on my 38th reset and I was thinking of giving up. Rover showed me what was in my opinion, the most perfect map and I was thinking come on Dotty please come up in this one now - i might never see this map again - and the bich finally did xD Will upload my deets asap


----------



## 00jachna

"Ive been lookibg for an animal for ever! Lets call her a ***** when she appears"

XD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Hahahaha well she took her sweet time!! xD


----------



## 00jachna

XD


----------



## Mokuren

Wow I see Willow! She is my favorit villager  So adorable and cute. 

*Town Name:* Kyaro
*Major: *Lisa
*Native fruit: *Cherries

^.^ Somehow I can't post pictures via my 3ds ;(


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Mokuren said:


> Wow I see Willow! She is my favorit villager  So adorable and cute.
> 
> *Town Name:* Kyaro
> *Major: *Lisa
> *Native fruit: *Cherries
> 
> ^.^ Somehow I can't post pictures via my 3ds ;(



I've got Willow as well!


----------



## Lancelot

Im really tempted to do this as I've pretty much abadoned my 1 year town but idk :c


----------



## Mokuren

> I've got Willow as well!


No, no I don't have her - but I saw her here in a post D: 
My orginal five were Bonbon, Leonardo, Rhonda, Vic and Benedict xD I hate all of them expect for Leonardo haha

Now I have also Sprinkel, Zell and Skye in my town (they have to stay ,__,!) but also Lucha but he wants to move out in two days *yay* ^.^



> Im really tempted to do this as I've pretty much abadoned my 1 year town but idk :c


I think it will be a lot of fun - when you don't play anymore why not? It's a game and should make fun


----------



## Lavochain

Congrats everyone, especially Conor, you got there!!

It looks like we have all got a nice selection of fruits, woop. I nearly reset this morning as someone is moving next to my house, boo. I will post more later, we are out for the day. I have paid off the down payment and caught lots of fish/bugs so far.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> Congrats everyone, especially Conor, you got there!!
> 
> It looks like we have all got a nice selection of fruits, woop. I nearly reset this morning as someone is moving next to my house, boo. I will post more later, we are out for the day. I have paid off the down payment and caught lots of fish/bugs so far.



Good for you! You're making good progress so! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Going to try and upload some pics now


----------



## Mokuren

If anyone needs oranges, appels or cherries - say so  I can open my gate


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I would love oranges if you wouldn't mind - I have only apples and cherries though so I wouldn't be able to trade you anything


----------



## Mokuren

No problem  I will open my gate for you ^.^


----------



## JellyBeans

Everybody's started but me haha - I'm going to reset in a long car journey but and I'm hoping to be able to share details really soon c: everyone's maps look great so far!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Mokuren said:


> No problem  I will open my gate for you ^.^



Thanks! I'll be there in 5 

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyBeans said:


> Everybody's started but me haha - I'm going to reset in a long car journey but and I'm hoping to be able to share details really soon c: everyone's maps look great so far!



Cool ! Good luck


----------



## 00jachna

Im stuck in school for another 2 weeks <.<
There arent any test though so I should be able to plau pretty often

- - - Post Merge - - -

I only need to do like one book review


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Okay so Carragh finally exists!

Here's the map:




I wanted a secluded area next to the river for my house, so it's perfect in that sense, and the layout is ideal for the future PWPs that I want to install, so I'm very happy with it 

My neighbours are Dotty (!!!), Poncho, Chester, Willow and Wart Jr
Native fruit is cherries
Grass are circles 

Here's the tree ceremony


----------



## Mokuren

my gate is open - waiting for you  
Awww I see my cute little Willow <3 

How old are you guys? I'm 22 and visit the university (german and history :3)


----------



## 00jachna

Im 14 lol


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Mokuren said:


> my gate is open - waiting for you
> Awww I see my cute little Willow <3
> 
> How old are you guys? I'm 22 and visit the university (german and history :3)



Just opened those presents, thanks a million 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm 16


----------



## Mokuren

> ust opened those presents, thanks a million


No problem  - and try the pwp trick - it's  worth it xD


----------



## Cousteau

Losthill is being made!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I trade fruit?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Cousteau said:


> Losthill is being made!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can I trade fruit?



I've got cherries, let me know if you need them!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pears are being bought for a premium in Carragh if anyone wants to come over


----------



## Cousteau

I have cherries...


----------



## Cousteau

I have cherries, Anyway could I please come over to have a look around at stores?


----------



## LillyKay

Cousteau said:


> Losthill is being made!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can I trade fruit?



Congrats Conor, you managed to get Dotty!

I have peaches if any of you guys would like some. I have some two different fruits in my existing towns but I am not sure if we are allowed to get some. I therefore need some apples, oranges and pears. Isabelle gave me 3 cherries. 

I did not manage to ask, are we allowed to* buy (not to take free)* things like bushes, furniture from existing town shops or do we need to wait until we unlock? I am trying to ensure I don’t cheat that is why I am asking.

Update, I have been fishing, catching bugs and currently on 52% for the mayoral permit. I have been renamed Champ by Rod the jock mouse.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> Congrats Conor, you managed to get Dotty!
> 
> I have peaches if any of you would like some. I have some two differnt fruits in my existing towns but not sure if we are allowed to get some. I therefore need some apples, oranges and pears. Isabelle gave me some cherries.
> 
> I did not manage to ask, are we allowed to* buy (not to take free)* things like bushes, furniture from existing town shops or do we need to wait until we unlock? I am trying to ensure I don’t cheat that is why I am asking.
> 
> Update, I have been fishing, catching bugs and currently on 52% for the mayoral permit. I have been renamed Champ by Rod the jock mouse.



Thanks! Yeah, you can buy stuff from other forum members - but not stuff on the task list, ie. hybrids, golden tools etc. Bushes are okay  Good work on permit progress! And I'd love to nab a few peaches if you don't mind  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cousteau said:


> I have cherries, Anyway could I please come over to have a look around at stores?



You can but my stores are empty xD


----------



## Cousteau

I'd like some peaches pls, I have cherries but they are useless  to you


----------



## LillyKay

Great thanks. 

I have 3 towns if anyone might want to pop in now and again to buy stuff in future. It is unlikely I be buying much due to bell shortage, lol. I never thought I would be saying that. I am really enjoying picking anthing to sell for bells. Takes me back to those days some two years ago.


----------



## Cousteau

Conor do you have any more fruit that I could 'take'?


----------



## 00jachna

I have pears if anyone if interested. Also, if I visit my friend, can I get a haircut? I really hate my current one


----------



## Cousteau

I now have apples from Isabelle!


----------



## LillyKay

Cousteau said:


> I'd like some peaches pls, I have cherries but they are useless  to you



No worries, come and get some peaches. We are here to support each other  

Please note my FC below. Conor had put my main town FC but I use that DS for so many other games and asked for an alternative FC to be added instead.


----------



## Lavochain

I'm dying my hair so will be on and off now. I have Oranges and Pears (growing) and would love to get the others off you guys if possible.


----------



## Cousteau

Jachna I'm looking for pears now! please open your gates! I'll bring some cherries


----------



## 00jachna

25 more minutes til I get off school <.< and like 30 until I get home. First wolrd problems at it's finest


----------



## LillyKay

00jachna said:


> I have pears if anyone if interested. Also, if I visit my friend, can I get a haircut? I really hate my current one



I am with you on that one. I think I will visit one of my towns to change mine. You are welcome to visit mine if you want.


----------



## Cousteau

LillyKay please open gates 

- - - Post Merge - - -

00jachna please add my fc


----------



## 00jachna

Cousteau said:


> LillyKay please open gates
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 00jachna please add my fc



I'm not home atm, but i'll do that once I am


----------



## Cousteau

Gates open LillyKay?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Oh yeah sorry LillyKay, will update that FC now!  Can I nab some peaches and a haircut too? xD Jachna, how are you able to be so active at school?? Impressive.


----------



## Cousteau

Oh, yes can I grab a haircut aswell?


----------



## LillyKay

00jachna said:


> I'm not home atm, but i'll do that once I am



Open!


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Oh yeah sorry LillyKay, will update that FC now!  Can I nab some peaches and a haircut too? xD Jachna, how are you able to be so active at school?? Impressive.



OK so basicly we had to sing in music class today. But since my teacher is well avare of the fact that I don't really want to sing and have no intention to do so she said that I could go to our homeroom and do whatever, but since I'm done with everthing I am just sitting here with my phone listening to "Take me to the moon" from Bayonetta


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> Open!



Be there in 2 mins


----------



## LillyKay

Hi all, hair cuts will need to be in Anubia FC: 3995-7712-5644 - (sorry I use different DSs). I will add you all and then pop in with the peaches. Give me about 5 minutes.

I have added you all - ready for hair cuts, peaches and anything else.

The challenge FC is the one below.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> OK so basicly we had to sing in music class today. But since my teacher is well avare of the fact that I don't really want to sing nd have no intention to do so she said that I could go to our homeroom and to whatever, but since I'm done with everthing I am just sitting here with my phone listening to "Take me to the moon" from Bayonetta



Hahaha brilliant xD


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Hahaha brilliant xD


I know xD


----------



## Lavochain

Aww, I want a haircut in AC too now lol


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> I'm dying my hair so will be on and off now. I have Oranges and Pears (growing) and would love to get the others off you guys if possible.



I can give you cherries


----------



## LillyKay

Anubia is open for hair cuts. Floria has also delivered the peaches. Those who have cherries as native fruits can also pick up a basket of perfect cherries!

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> OK so basicly we had to sing in music class today. But since my teacher is well avare of the fact that I don't really want to sing and have no intention to do so she said that I could go to our homeroom and do whatever, but since I'm done with everthing I am just sitting here with my phone listening to "Take me to the moon" from Bayonetta



Lol, she said do whatever - so you are really!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> Anubia is open for hair cuts. Floria has also delivered the peaches. Those who have cherries as native fruits can also pick up a basket of perfect cherries!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, she said do whatever - so you are really!



On my way =]


----------



## Lavochain

That would be great Conor. Please may I come too LillyKay?


----------



## LillyKay

Lavochain said:


> That would be great Conor. Please may I come too LillyKay?



Sure, you need to add the Anubia FC for the hair cut. Do you need perfect oranges by any chance? One of my towns has them and I have a basket somewhere in Anubia or do you need perfect pears - which I have kept somewhere from a town I reset.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> Sure, you need to add the Anubia FC for the hair cut. Do you need perfect oranges by any chance? One of my towns has them and I have a basket somewhere in Anubia or do you need perfect pears - which I have kept somewhere from a town I reset.



I love how hardcore a player you are!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lavochain said:


> That would be great Conor. Please may I come too LillyKay?



No bother - I'll open my gate and you can come over whenever


----------



## Lavochain

LillyKay said:


> Sure, you need to add the Anubia FC for the hair cut. Do you need perfect oranges by any chance? One of my towns has them and I have a basket somewhere in Anubia or do you need perfect pears - which I have kept somewhere from a town I reset.



I have added Anubia and will come over once you say. I have 60 minutes of blowdrying a colour remover so have some time on here now. I would take the oranges if I can, so I can plant some trees.

I will let you know when I can get over Conor, have you added my FC?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Yeah


----------



## LillyKay

Sorry Lavo, it took some time to add you. I needed guests to leave so that I can close gate before adding you. I have added you and waiting. Did you need perfect pears or oranges?


----------



## Lavochain

LillyKay said:


> Sorry Lavo, it took some time to add you. I needed guests to leave so that I can close gate before adding you. I have added you and waiting. Did you need perfect pears or oranges?



Awesome, I will come now. I need Oranges for my town :]


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I thought I added everyone but looking back I think I managed to skip a few people :S gonna go back over that now


----------



## 00jachna

Omg Julian is my first random move in <3


----------



## LillyKay

conorbamodwyer said:


> I love how hardcore a player you are!


 Hehehe, thanks.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Omg Julian is my first random move in <3




Yayy congrats  
Hey can I get some pears off you? ;D also if u have any you want to sell retail is buying then for a premium in my town


----------



## LillyKay

00jachna said:


> Omg Julian is my first random move in <3



Oh wow, congrats! No cool villagers for me... yet!


----------



## Lavochain

Thank you LillyKay, your town is stunning and your character looks amazing. I love her headress. 

Shari is moving in next to my house, which is rude but I'm not going to judge her yet


----------



## Mokuren

Anyone has pears?  I think it's the only fruit I miss so far ;__;


----------



## Lavochain

My day in pictures.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> View attachment 94322View attachment 94323View attachment 94324
> 
> My day in pictures.



Aww, love it


----------



## LillyKay

Lavochain said:


> Thank you LillyKay, your town is stunning and your character looks amazing. I love her headress.
> 
> Shari is moving in next to my house, which is rude but I'm not going to judge her yet



You are welcome and thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lavochain said:


> View attachment 94322View attachment 94323View attachment 94324
> 
> My day in pictures.



Lol, I nearly thought what??? Nice one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mokuren said:


> Anyone has pears?  I think it's the only fruit I miss so far ;__;



I have some pears if you would like to come over. You are already on as a friend on the Anubia DS.


----------



## Toadette

Starting my town today! I feel like everyone else has been doing the Summer Challenge for a while now and I got left behind lol! xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Toadette said:


> Starting my town today! I feel like everyone else has been doing the Summer Challenge for a while now and I got left behind lol! xD



Let us know what your town turns out like!


----------



## JellyBeans

im 12

Okay so I can finally post about Calypso! After about an hour and a half of resetting, I found a great map that I wouldn't usually go for. Will post a pic very soon! My starters are very good: Sprinkle, Wolfgang, Drago, Nan and Kid Cat. I'll make a delegate post about my map and the details. My fruit is pears and I'm paying off my down payment now


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I started my town last night at 11, so there wasn't much I could actually do. 



I chose the name Radiance because I've always loved words like radiant and sheer, which are good for describing the beauty of gemstones. This is a new start for me in the summer and late spring months, which I think can be described similarly. It's odd, but that's the way I feel about it. Rosie, Boomer, Grizzly, Mallary and Nana are my starters, and Rodney is moving in tomorrow.



Here's my town map. I picked this specifically for the huge amount of space at the bottom. There were actually two maps with a big amount of space, but the other was cramped with the river so I chose this one. I think it's pretty decent and has a lot of potential for some landscaping.

I've paid my down payment and I am currently upping my approval rating. I'm also working on the museum and I've set up a few combos to get started on hybrids.


----------



## Lavochain

Kippla said:


> I started my town last night at 11, so there wasn't much I could actually do.
> 
> View attachment 94358
> 
> I chose the name Radiance because I've always loved words like radiant and sheer, which are good for describing the beauty of gemstones. This is a new start for me in the summer and late spring months, which I think can be described similarly. It's odd, but that's the way I feel about it. Rosie, Boomer, Grizzly, Mallary and Nana are my starters, and Rodney is moving in tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 94357
> 
> Here's my town map. I picked this specifically for the huge amount of space at the bottom. There were actually two maps with a big amount of space, but the other was cramped with the river so I chose this one. I think it's pretty decent and has a lot of potential for some landscaping.
> 
> I've paid my down payment and I am currently upping my approval rating. I'm also working on the museum and I've set up a few combos to get started on hybrids.



I really like your map. I've always wanted to grow hybrids but never gotten around to it (wouldn't even know where to start). You are very organised!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

My gates are open if anyone wants to join Jachna and me fishing


----------



## helloxcutiee

I'm still map resetting.. lol


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Helloxcutiee said:


> I'm still map resetting.. lol



Oh I know the feeling xD


----------



## Lavochain

conorbamodwyer said:


> My gates are open if anyone wants to join Jachna and me fishing



I would but I'm eating. Sounds like a fun activity for another time though!


Gl Helloxcutiee


----------



## JellyBeans

Is it weird I've got a Twitter for my town? :3

Paid off my down payment and I've caught quite a few bugs! Redd is in town so bigger a sculpture... Hoping its the right one!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

conorbamodwyer said:


> My gates are open if anyone wants to join Jachna and me fishing



I would, I just don't own a fishing rod.


----------



## Nimega

Hey, did this start today? Aaaaaalright, gonna start my town now!


----------



## 00jachna

Nimega said:


> Hey, did this start today? Aaaaaalright, gonna start my town now!



yup, it started 2day


----------



## JellyBeans

Nimega said:


> Hey, did this start today? Aaaaaalright, gonna start my town now!



Have fun!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hey, what are you guys' town fruits? Mine are pears, the fruit I had on the first town I ever made (ACNL is my first AC game). -sniffle-

I'd love to trade and hang out with some of you guys later!


----------



## The cub servant

I don't want to start my town over, but... I'm getting a new game at wednesday-thursday  Think I can join then, or?


----------



## JellyBeans

nvm :3 photos aren't working so picture of town map has to wait!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

The cub servant said:


> I don't want to start my town over, but... I'm getting a new game at wednesday-thursday  Think I can join then, or?



Probably, a few days off isn't a big deal. 




Never too early to start setting up hybrid combos.


----------



## The cub servant

I have an idea to a challenge. Get as many Jacobs ladder you can.


----------



## Lavochain

The cub servant said:


> I don't want to start my town over, but... I'm getting a new game at wednesday-thursday  Think I can join then, or?



That wont be an issue at all, I think we're all pretty easy with this, just join in when you like


----------



## Nimega

Just arrived to the town of Estalaya (named after my deceased grandfather's birth town)!! My villagers are Fauna, Beau, Alli, Gaston and Anicotti. Not bad, I like them all except Gaston (as soon as he asks me to move, he'll be OUT)! I have circle shaped grass (yay! that means little stars in winter!) and Cherries as the town fruit, so feel free to contact me if you want some


----------



## Lavochain

Nimega said:


> Just arrived to the town of *Estalaya (named after my deceased grandfather's birth town)!! *My villagers are Fauna, Beau, Alli, Gaston and Anicotti. Not bad, I like them all except Gaston (as soon as he asks me to move, he'll be OUT)! I have circle shaped grass (yay! that means little stars in winter!) and Cherries as the town fruit, so feel free to contact me if you want some



That is beautiful. :] 

Great villagers too.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I spent maybe 15 minutes working on this, no QR code machine yet so I couldn't just use the QR code version I found online. Mine's not the same as it anyways. Still working on my approval rating~


----------



## Nimega

Reset my town. Gonna restart and restart until I get Poppy! See you tomorrow


----------



## Lavochain

I need Dotty to move, her house placement right by the pond where my cafe will go is very unfortunate!

I've been given so many shirts today, are my villagers trying to insult my style  

Who are your favourite villagers so far guys? Mine is Moe <3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Grizzly, he just looks so adorable to me <3


----------



## LillyKay

Kippla said:


> Hey, what are you guys' town fruits? Mine are pears, the fruit I had on the first town I ever made (ACNL is my first AC game). -sniffle-
> 
> I'd love to trade and hang out with some of you guys later!



Hi Kippla, mine are peaches. You can pop around later and take a basket. Great starter villagers and interesting map, I had never seen it before. I love it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kellybeans, I love all your starters!


----------



## Cousteau

May I please get a haircut?


----------



## Improv

Have fun in your new towns! I wish I could join, but I can't find the heart to delete my town ):


----------



## LillyKay

Cousteau said:


> May I please get a haircut?



Sure, Harriet might have already closed in Anubia - 9pm here. I will open F1 which has the same FC as Jardin.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Nimega said:


> Reset my town. Gonna restart and restart until I get Poppy! See you tomorrow



Did that for Dotty. Pain in the ass. 38 times - almost 3 hours - but she finally came so don't give up. I wish you luck! xD



Kippla said:


> View attachment 94383
> 
> I spent maybe 15 minutes working on this, no QR code machine yet so I couldn't just use the QR code version I found online. Mine's not the same as it anyways. Still working on my approval rating~



That looks really well, fair play! I have yet to update my flag and town tune 



Nimega said:


> Just arrived to the town of Estalaya (named after my deceased grandfather's birth town)!! My villagers are Fauna, Beau, Alli, Gaston and Anicotti. Not bad, I like them all except Gaston (as soon as he asks me to move, he'll be OUT)! I have circle shaped grass (yay! that means little stars in winter!) and Cherries as the town fruit, so feel free to contact me if you want some



Oh wow  What a cool, unique name.



The cub servant said:


> I have an idea to a challenge. Get as many Jacobs ladder you can.



Love this idea!! I'll add it now. Genius!



The cub servant said:


> I don't want to start my town over, but... I'm getting a new game at wednesday-thursday  Think I can join then, or?



Of course you can! Looking forward to it! 



Nimega said:


> Hey, did this start today? Aaaaaalright, gonna start my town now!



Hey  Bring us up to date when you can ! Looking forward to hearing all about it 



JellyBeans said:


> Is it weird I've got a Twitter for my town? :3
> 
> Paid off my down payment and I've caught quite a few bugs! Redd is in town so bigger a sculpture... Hoping its the right one!



Twitter for your town - that is amazing xD I love your town name btw! Very pretty.


----------



## LillyKay

Gates are open. Look for F1.


----------



## Cousteau

Gates open?


----------



## LillyKay

Cousteau said:


> Gates open?



Yes, they are.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Today I've made a solid stab at fishing but my bug catching has been fairly lax. I made pie IRL and let me tell ye it's unbelievably tasty, being the modest chef that I am, and accompanies New Leaf perfectly xD I've paid my down payment, lodged 2,500 bells in the bank, then withdrew it and spent it all, so now have no bells xD  I managed to get all the town fruit from you lovely souls and I've (tried to) laid down a hybrid breeding ground (can't think of a better name for it) and I've fallen in love with animal crossing again and have met some lovely people (and some downright fecks [Jachna obviously]) <3 I'm going to continue fishing now, It's so relaxing! 

Also I'm losing track of the Current Challengees - anyone and everyone is welcome to join, just send me a VM with your FC in it so I can add ye to the list because I'm lazy and that makes it easier xD xD


----------



## JellyBeans

This thread should be stickied! Won't be playing much in the next hour or do before k sleep, so my plans for tomorrow aware:

Fish more, get 100% approval, set up hybrid breeding area and get to know villagers


----------



## Cousteau

I need pears and I have all fruit!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guessing I cant buy things with TBT bells?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

You can buy things that aren't part of the task list. I'm sorry, I was thoughtless and planted the fruits given to me, I have cherries if anyone needs them?


----------



## Cousteau

So I cant buy IGB?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Cousteau said:


> So I cant buy IGB?



No, sorry D: Because of the billionaire task


----------



## Lavochain

I have had a wonderful day too, really enjoying this. I have Oranges, Pears and Cherries so have Peaches and Apples to get if anyone will oblige. I want to get my permit tomorrow and decide where to put things, I'm going to sketch it all out.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> I have had a wonderful day too, really enjoying this. I have Oranges, Pears and Cherries so have Peaches and Apples to get if anyone will oblige. I want to get my permit tomorrow and decide where to put things, I'm going to sketch it all out.



Great idea. I'll have those fruit in a few days if you still need them by then. This is so much fun 

- - - Post Merge - - -

This pretty much sums up my day today 




My aims for tomorrow now are to complete the permit, plan landscaping, make a good start at bug catching and hopefully start fund raising for a bridge before some neighbour plonks their house down by the river and blocks where I want it to be like in my old town (thanks Renee -_-)

Good night <3


----------



## Improv

i debated for a while & i finally pushed myself to reset for the summer!!! i'm looking for a new town now 

new info later


----------



## robles

Sounds interesting


----------



## Toadette

Finally settled with a town I am proud to say is mine!





Town name: Holiday
Native fruit: Peach
Villagers: Ankha, Fauna, Wart Jr., Stinky and Bones

Didn't do everything I set out to do today but I resisted TTing even 5 minutes back! Because Tom's store JUST closed as I was going to pay off my loan- I didn't want to start off by TTing even slightly...so I will have to be a bit delayed with my 100% satisfaction...oh well! -.- But, tomorrow is a new day!
​


----------



## helloxcutiee

Toadette said:


> Finally settled with a town I am proud to say is mine!
> 
> View attachment 94423
> View attachment 94425
> 
> Town name: Holiday
> Native fruit: Peach
> Villagers: Ankha, Fauna, Wart Jr., Stinky and Bones
> 
> Didn't do everything I set out to do today but I resisted TTing even 5 minutes back! Because Tom's store JUST closed as I was going to pay off my loan- I didn't want to start off by TTing even slightly...so I will have to be a bit delayed with my 100% satisfaction...oh well! -.- But, tomorrow is a new day!
> ​



Your town map is my dream!!


----------



## Toadette

Helloxcutiee said:


> Your town map is my dream!!



Aww thank you! It took tons of patience let me tell you LOL


----------



## helloxcutiee

After what seems like years of map resetting, I finally found the perfect map for Maui bay! Plaza is in the center, my native fruit is peaches, the only thing I didn't get was triangle grass.. I got circles but I'm okay with that at least I didn't get squares.. I hate squares! Lol <3


----------



## Toadette

Helloxcutiee said:


> View attachment 94428After what seems like years of map resetting, I finally found the perfect map for Maui bay! Plaza is in the center, my native fruit is peaches, the only thing I didn't get was triangle grass.. I got circles but I'm okay with that at least I didn't get squares.. I hate squares! Lol <3



Awesome! Glad you found the map for you!!


----------



## 00jachna

I know! We can have like a fashionshow at the and of each month

We design our own shirt or dress and then we choose hats and similar that fits the dress or shirt. The winner gets something

- - - Post Merge - - -

And then we post a picture here and we make like a strawpoll to vote for a winner!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> I know! We can have like a fashionshow at the and of each month
> 
> We design our own shirt or dress and then we choose hats and similar that fits the dress or shirt. The winner gets something
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And then we post a picture here and we make like a strawpoll to vote for a winner!



Hahahaha I like that idea xD what does everyone else think?


----------



## JellyBeans

A fashion show would be great! 

Also, to clarify, if you win bells and items in giveaways is that allowed? :3


----------



## conorbamodwyer

JellyBeans said:


> A fashion show would be great!
> 
> Also, to clarify, if you win bells and items in giveaways is that allowed? :3



Yeah, if you win them that's okay, just no buying them


----------



## Cousteau

Good. I was tempted


----------



## Mokuren

We are not allowed to buy items and bushes from shops in the re-tail section? ;__;


----------



## JellyBeans

Ok great!

I'm finally able to post my town map and details: (sorry for bad quality!)



Spoiler: My Map









 (didn't manage to take picture in time on my phone)






Starters: Wolfgang, Kid Cat, Sprinkle, Nan and Drago
Fruit: Pears (and peaches from Isabelle)



Spoiler: Pros and Cons



Pros:
- Space for my house
- One pond
- Retail close to docks 
- Good starters
- Circle grass

Cons:
- Pears
- Strip of land on the left hand side but I think I can put my campsite there 



Overall, it's great and I think I can get this challenge done!


----------



## LillyKay

Although am not good with designs, I agree that a fashion show is a fantastic idea.

Just an update guys:

The nursery in Jardin is proud to announce their first hybrids, Miss Pink Rose and her twin sister and their cousin Miss Pink Cosmos. The said twins have now been moved to start a regime of producing more pinks which will be the main colour of Jardin. Interestingly I realised last night that all my starter villagers are pink!









100% approval has also been reached. I cannot wait to build the bridges.  




I am rooting for you all!

PS, do not forget to claim your free stuff from the post office.


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Today I've made a solid stab at fishing but my bug catching has been fairly lax. I made pie IRL and let me tell ye it's unbelievably tasty, being the modest chef that I am, and accompanies New Leaf perfectly xD I've paid my down payment, lodged 2,500 bells in the bank, then withdrew it and spent it all, so now have no bells xD  I managed to get all the town fruit from you lovely souls and I've (tried to) laid down a hybrid breeding ground (can't think of a better name for it) and I've fallen in love with animal crossing again and have met some lovely people (and some downright fecks [Jachna obviously]) <3 I'm going to continue fishing now, It's so relaxing!
> 
> Also I'm losing track of the Current Challengees - anyone and everyone is welcome to join, just send me a VM with your FC in it so I can add ye to the list because I'm lazy and that makes it easier xD xD


Who are you calling a freck!? XD

I dont even know what it means


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I love your map, JellyBeans  Congrats Lilly on the 100% and the hybrids!  And Mokuren, you're allowed buy anything so long as it doesn't give you an advantage with the list of tasks on the first page of the thread. You can buy bushes, cedar saplings, furniture etc. You can't buy things like bells or hybrids. Is that okay?



00jachna said:


> Who are you calling a freck!? XD
> 
> I dont even know what it means



''Feck'' is like a lesser version of **** in Ireland xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooo Chester just gave me a durian to thank me for a delivery!


----------



## Cousteau

Still looking for pears if anyone has them!


----------



## Mokuren

Anyone has good turnip prices? ;__;


----------



## Cousteau

I'm scared of opening my ACNL save on my other 3DS as I'll probably mess up the save

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I buy villagers with tbt?


----------



## Lavochain

I like the idea of a fashion show. :]

Ooh, I need to start hybrid breeding - off to google. 

I also need a peach if anyone has one, Kiki is pestering me and I want to get my rating today. 

Congrats to those who have their towns now!


----------



## Cousteau

tips to get 100% approval on 2nd day?


----------



## Lavochain

Cousteau said:


> tips to get 100% approval on 2nd day?



Talk to villagers non stop, deliver lots of presents for them and make sure your town is tidy. I've always managed it. Keep talking to Isabelle and she will give you tips, like designing a town song etc.


----------



## Cousteau

I need 10k to get my 39k loan now... hmmm


----------



## Lavochain

Woohoo, 100% is now reached. :]


----------



## LillyKay

Lavochain said:


> I like the idea of a fashion show. :]
> 
> Ooh, I need to start hybrid breeding - off to google.
> 
> I also need a peach if anyone has one, Kiki is pestering me and I want to get my rating today.
> 
> Congrats to those who have their towns now!



Congrats on the 100%. I have peaches. I thought you might have got some yesterday. Give me about 10 minutes and I turn on my game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lavochain said:


> Talk to villagers non stop, deliver lots of presents for them and make sure your town is tidy. I've always managed it. Keep talking to Isabelle and she will give you tips, like designing a town song etc.



I agree with the above. It is the quickest way to get it.


----------



## Lavochain

LillyKay said:


> Congrats on the 100%. I have peaches. I thought you might have got some yesterday. Give me about 10 minutes and I turn on my game.



Thank you, I didn't pick any up yesterday, although I should have asked as I still need to plant some. xD


----------



## LillyKay

Cousteau said:


> Still looking for pears if anyone has them!



I have pears if you still want them.


----------



## Cousteau

Do you by any chance have pears that I could have for my town?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ignore that post, Please open your gates


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> Woohoo, 100% is now reached. :]



Congrats!!


----------



## LillyKay

Gates to Jardin are open!


----------



## Lavochain

*Breaking news :*

Flossy of Arcadia has now paid off her first home loan. 

In other news Willow the sheep has FLEAS and Shari the strangely cute monkey has moved in.... Never quiet in Arcadia.


----------



## Improv

I jumped the gun on the map I posted earlier & came to find I had almost 9 rocks in that town, so I reset late last night and I have a new map. I'll post my information in a few hours when I come home from school.

I have oranges as my fruit, though!!


----------



## Lavochain

Improv said:


> I jumped the gun on the map I posted earlier & came to find I had almost 9 rocks in that town, so I reset late last night and I have a new map. I'll post my information in a few hours when I come home from school.
> 
> I have oranges as my fruit, though!!



Awwh that sucks. I have quite a few rocks too but they don't bother me, they aren't in the way luckily.


----------



## LillyKay

Improv said:


> I jumped the gun on the map I posted earlier & came to find I had almost 9 rocks in that town, so I reset late last night and I have a new map. I'll post my information in a few hours when I come home from school.
> 
> I have oranges as my fruit, though!!



Oh no, I have counted up to 9 rocks in my town too but I hope to work around them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cousteau said:


> Do you by any chance have pears that I could have for my town?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ignore that post, Please open your gates



Gates have been open for about 40 minutes  I am closing now. Let me know when you can come over or I can pop over. I have a basket of 9 waiting for you.


----------



## Cousteau

I'll open my gates in 20 mins LillyKay

- - - Post Merge - - -

can i buy wetsuits?

- - - Post Merge - - -

to speed up the proccess


----------



## Cousteau

The story of a timeskip:

I played on my other 3DS on Pokemon: Omega Ruby wile I wanted to play ACNL, turns out the day was 26th of may so.... I'm screwed


----------



## Cousteau

Because of this I have 7 villagers


----------



## Nimega

So, my new town doesn't have Poppy (last night I was way too tired to bother), but it has Ankha, who I also like a lot, and also Lolly, Cookie, Bill and Clay. Also, Katt is moving in tomorrow (meh). I have peaches as my town fruit, so feel free to ask me to trade!


----------



## Improv

Here we go!!


Spoiler












Mayor Name: Jacob
Town Name: Peach
Town Fruit: Oranges

Can't wait to set out (even though I'm about a day behind since I can't work on my 100% mayoral goal today).


----------



## Lavochain

@Costeau No harm is done if it is a genuine mistake, I'm sure that the rule is there so nobody purposefully benefits and wins the challenges. 

@Nimega Sounds good, as long as you're happy with your town then that is all that counts. 

@Improv I like your map, my river flows that way and I think it adds something a bit different. How many rocks have you got this time?


----------



## Improv

Lavochain said:


> @Improv I like your map, my river flows that way and I think it adds something a bit different. How many rocks have you got this time?



Only 6 this time!! Two of them are within 3 spaces of each other, but I plan to crowd the area in bushes eventually so they won't be noticeable.


----------



## Nimega

Lavochain said:


> @Nimega Sounds good, as long as you're happy with your town then that is all that counts.



Sure! I know Poppy is going to move in sooner or later, so I'm not worried about that


----------



## JellyBeans

Designed my flag and I'm on 55% approval!







- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and another challenge should be get all fossils!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

This sums up my day in a nutshell!



I finally finished my town flag. It took me way too long considering that it's not exactly a masterpiece.
It reflects the theme of my town which I've decided will be Seasons, with cherry blossoms in the top left, daisies in the top right, the fruit of the harvest season on the bottom right and a snowman, dark nights and a christmas tree on the bottom left 
And I've gotten 100% approval rating!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll add that to the list JellyBeans


----------



## 00jachna

OMG I'm going to fail like all of the challenges xD

BTW is fashionshow going to be a thing?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Yes! What day shall we make it people?


----------



## JellyBeans

Maybe the last Friday of each month? Idk :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

In other news, I've designed a path and I'm going to start laying it out


----------



## 00jachna

*THE FASHION SHOW!​*Ok so here is my vision for the fashion show xD

Each week we have a new fashion show, the designs we use must be homemade and the winner is picked through a strawpoll at the end of each week (I'm thinking it's going to be public for everyone on tbt to vote). The winner of each week gets to chose the theme for the next week. This would be pretty boring without a prize, right? I want to have a big prizepool that all of us donate to from time to time. At the end of this challenge that prizepool is given to the person with the most fashion show wins in their luggage. When you want to donate something you PM me with a list of everything you want to donate, you then visit my town and drop it off and I'll put in my alt. charakters locker. Donations could be anything from clothes and bells to seashells and KK slider albums, anything really.
​Any objections?


----------



## 00jachna

This weeks theme is decided by me and it's old men (deal with it  )


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> *THE FASHION SHOW!​*Ok so here is my vision for the fashion show xD
> 
> Each week we have a new fashion show, the designs we use must be homemade and the winner is picked through a strawpoll at the end of each week (I'm thinking it's going to be public for everyone on tbt to vote). The winner of each week gets to chose the theme for the next week. This would be pretty boring without a prize, right? I want to have a big prizepool that all of us donate to from time to time. At the end of this challenge that prizepool is given to the person with the most fashion show wins in their luggage. When you want to donate something you PM me with a list of everything you want to donate, you then visit my town and drop it off and I'll put in my alt. charakters locker. Donations could be anything from clothes and bells to seashells and KK slider albums, anything really.
> ​Any objections?



I love this idea. I'll kickstart the donations with 10k bells. 

Question: Will this poll be internal, between participants of this challenge or will we create a separate thread every week for an unbiased opinion?

Also when is the deadline for submissions each week?


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> I love this idea. I'll kickstart the donations with 10k bells.
> 
> Question: Will this poll be internal, between participants of this challenge or will we create a separate thread every week for an unbiased opinion?
> 
> Also when is the deadline for submissions each week?




Hmmm, I want it to be a public poll. But I want to hear from you other guys too. And I'm thinking Saturday or Sunday


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Hmmm, I want it to be a poll public but I want to hear from you other guys too. And I'm thinking Saturday or Sunday





Since you're going first - the day and time is your call but I think that we will need something definite - for example, if the fashion show is on a friday, all submissions are due by say 9pm that evening so a poll can be made. The poll is left open for 24 hours and then the person witht he most votes is announced


----------



## Lavochain

I need to do a flag too, time to get my design brain on! 

I like this idea, I will find some bits to donate too.


----------



## 00jachna




----------



## JellyBeans

I love it! Saturday should be end of donations and start of voting then winner announced on Sunday


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Since you're going first - the day and time is your call but I think that we will need something definite - for example, if the fashion show is on a friday, all submissions are due by say 9pm that evening so a poll can be made. The poll is left open for 24 hours and then the person witht he most votes is announced



Well, you're smart so we'll do your suggestion xD






JellyBeans said:


> I love it! Saturday should be end of donations and start of voting then winner announced on Sunday


I meant that donations continue throughout the entire challenge and the participant with the most wins when the challenge is done gets it all


----------



## JellyBeans

I see  lets go with the other suggestion


----------



## Cousteau

I think the winner gets all the donations from the week, and at the end September The winner gets to take 250k bells on to the maybe Autumn Challenge!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Got my 100% approval rating, so I'll probably enact an ordinance tomorrow if I've got enough money. I've paid my down payment and I got orange pansies and a pink rose today, a good start to my hybrid collection. I have a question - are we allowed to sell anything for extra money or is it all on us to make the billion Bells? I kinda wanted to start a side hybrid shop for small costs. 

If anybody wants to trade fruits (I have pears) or just visit my town, shoot me a PM and we can add each other.


----------



## Cousteau

87% approval, I'm done.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Kippla said:


> Got my 100% approval rating, so I'll probably enact an ordinance tomorrow if I've got enough money. I've paid my down payment and I got orange pansies and a pink rose today, a good start to my hybrid collection. I have a question - are we allowed to sell anything for extra money or is it all on us to make the billion Bells? I kinda wanted to start a side hybrid shop for small costs.
> 
> If anybody wants to trade fruits (I have pears) or just visit my town, shoot me a PM and we can add each other.



Hey, congratulations of the approval rating and hybrids!

THIS IS FOR EVERYONE:

I think it's actually fair enough if you want to sell your hybrids, you can go for it. You guys can sell anything you earn in game (because 1 billion bells is a pretty tough task in fairness) but the selling of TBT for IGB isn't allowed. Hope that's okay 

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> Well, you're smart so we'll do your suggestion xD



Why thank you xD *flips hair*


----------



## 00jachna

The most I have ever had is like 12 million xD I' so screwed 

(btw I'm back now incase you wanna hang out again  )


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> The most I have ever had is like 12 million xD I' so screwed
> 
> (btw I'm back now incase you wanna hang out again  )



The most I've ever earned is two xD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

conorbamodwyer said:


> Hey, congratulations of the approval rating and hybrids!
> 
> THIS IS FOR EVERYONE:
> 
> I think it's actually fair enough if you want to sell your hybrids, you can go for it. You guys can sell anything you earn in game (because 1 billion bells is a pretty tough task in fairness) but the selling of TBT for IGB isn't allowed. Hope that's okay



Alright, thanks Conor. I just wanted to know because my hybrids will stack up after a while, and a billion bells is quite a task. I've only ever had, like, 30 million. But I'd love to hang out with some of you guys!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

*The Summer Challenge Fashion Show*​
I have added the Fashion Show to the list of Challenges and I have added a Tally Table to the OP to keep track of the scores.

*Here is how it is going to work:*

Every Friday (starting this Friday the 29th) a fashion show will be held. Not everyone has to participate, there is no pressure. Jachna will host this weeks Fashion Show with the theme 'Old Men' (wtf Jack? xD) 
Everyone who wants to participate has to PM Jachna a picture of their entry (posting it here will give other people ideas  ) These entries must be sent in to the host by let's say 12pm Noon every Friday. 

The host will then make a public poll-thread showing each entry. This poll will be open until 12pm Noon the following Saturday. Then, the entry with the most votes will get one point on the Tally Table. This person will then be the host for the following week and must decide on the weeks theme by the monday. Then that person will be the person you send the entries to for that week and they will be the person in charge of creating the poll-thread and so on.

Like this idea?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Sounds good, I won't participate this week but maybe next week.


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> *The Summer Challenge Fashion Show*​
> I have added the Fashion Show to the list of Challenges and I have added a Tally Table to the OP to keep track of the scores.
> 
> *Here is how it is going to work:*
> 
> Every Friday (starting this Friday the 29th) a fashion show will be held. Not everyone has to participate, there is no pressure. Jachna will host this weeks Fashion Show with the theme 'Old Men' (wtf Jack? xD)
> Everyone who wants to participate has to PM Jachna a picture of their entry (posting it here will give other people ideas  ) These entries must be sent in to the host by let's say 12pm Noon every Friday.
> 
> The host will then make a public poll-thread showing each entry. This poll will be open until 12pm Noon the following Saturday. Then, the entry with the most votes will get one point on the Tally Table. This person will then be the host for the following week and must decide on the weeks theme by the monday. Then that person will be the person you send the entries to for that week and they will be the person in charge of creating the poll-thread and so on.
> 
> Like this idea?



Great! BTW "old men" is the best theme ever so stfu xD


----------



## Lavochain

I will definitely try another week, not sure how I can create an old man them  

I will add you Kippla.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Great! BTW "old men" is the best theme ever so stfu xD



If that's what you're into. I'm not judging..


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> If that's what you're into. I'm not judging..



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> I will definitely try another week, not sure how I can create an old man them
> 
> I will add you Kippla.



Neither am i xD

Just added you too Kippla


----------



## 00jachna

OMG we can change the theme np xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I'm off to bed. I'll leave ye with this delightful picture - I walk into my Able Sister's and what do I find??




Lmfao. 

I won't be on at all after 4pm tomorrow - I am going to my first Ball xD 

Night! <3


----------



## 00jachna

btw my intention was for this to be something in which you create your own design, either a hat, a dress or a shirt


----------



## Lavochain

00jachna said:


> btw my intention was for this to be something in which you create your own design, either a hat, a dress or a shirt



I'm going to try tonight. xD

Have fun Conor.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm opening my gates soon so if you wanna add me just tell me.


----------



## Lancelot

Would it be ok if I joined this without restarting my game? I was kinda doing the one year challenge but I haven't played much...
Would it be ok if I did this but instead my rule was I have to play atleast once a day? I've kinda be following this thread as I found it really interesting but I didn't want to restart my town :C

I have followed all the rules so far so I hope it's ok ;o


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Would it be ok if I joined this without restarting my game? I was kinda doing the one year challenge but I haven't played much...
> Would it be ok if I did this but instead my rule was I have to play atleast once a day? I've kinda be following this thread as I found it really interesting but I didn't want to restart my town :C
> 
> I have followed all the rules so far so I hope it's ok ;o



I'm kinda iffy, but I think it'd be alright as long as you're not a billion years into the game, it's always nice to have the goals to strive for. So as long as it's not like you have all the hybrids with millions of Bells, it's okay with me. It'd take the fun out of it if you already have a head start on it.


----------



## Toadette

Today I paid off my loan, did some hybrid planting and did chores for my villagers! Canberra has made a plot in town which I am actually happy about because she accidentally moved out of my other town the other day! She is funny looking but I like her xD


----------



## Lancelot

Kippla said:


> I'm kinda iffy, but I think it'd be alright as long as you're not a billion years into the game, it's always nice to have the goals to strive for. So as long as it's not like you have all the hybrids with millions of Bells, it's okay with me. It'd take the fun out of it if you already have a head start on it.



I have literally nothing. I'm normally to lazy to breed hybrids so dont even get me started on how few I have


----------



## Classygirl

I want to join, as am starting a new town anyway with rules set for myself and proposed a group start a few months back, but I see you started early and I am a day late...is it ok if I join and start today as yesterday and play catch up so that tomorrow I am on real time with you, It's not really tting just doing my first day and this evening fast to catch up....?


----------



## Classygirl

I have two spare carts and a second ds anyway so if this will work as am planning to set up new town new ds tonight will add the code for it game not started yet but do have a code and all that done it's just different than my FC here so can keep it seperate from older play towns...will see if it works out just started storming, lol...
 New never used second ds will have a different code once all set and sure on rules and if will be able to keep up and catch up as am sick and some days can't play but hate to skip will add when all set, sound so fun. I was going to do this with one of my carts anyway one for final dream town which breaks tt rules I think or buying rules, so can use the one was going to use as a cycle later on the new ds if do this and if it ends or doesn't work out can always do that later or just get a new cart for it. Will work on some stuff see if I can get caught up with all and re read rules.

 Quick question before definitely go for it what about differing Tzs are we all est...or going by a universal time...Aside the goals what are the exact rules of can do can't do...must stay to the day, no resetting or villager buying, not sure other stuff, so let's say you can't play one day you let it go by, I've always played everyday through which is why am usually behind current date plus can't play everyday so would have to just stick to clock but are we all same time...just figuring out rules but want to try something like this work as a group and all but when it got moved up to Memorial Day in us I wasn't ready, but still have my other towns for non challenge play. 
 But is there like a rules rules list or just goals and no tting. Thinking on it will see what I can get done and how fast and if so do an update and give new ds code tomorrow when all is set as assuming many are asleep. Have lurked the board and it sounds great, just making sure what all has been goaded and banned and pretty sure is as still 26th here and can't do much day 1 could catch in. Any updates on rules of challenge dos and don't and all that since first intro? Sorry all the questions. I suggested a let's all do a group play where we just play as it comes a while back but think was to close to one year start.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Hey Classygirl, you are more than welcome to join us here! Unfortunately though, the No TTing rule is one I'm strict on so you'll have to catch up. If it's any consolation, I'm actually a day behind as well as most people started at midnight on the 25th and I didn't start until 7am! There aren't many rules you need to worry about - simply no time travelling, no plot resetting, no cheats and no buying stuff that will further your completion of the tasks.

Many people have been asking me, can I buy this, can I buy that? Just to clarify once and for all, there is no problem with people doing/buying/selling whatever they want - including villagers, bushes etc. so long as it doesn't help them with the tasks in the OP (with the exception of buying furniture for the HHA task).  So this would include not buying hybrids, golden tools, bells etc.

Other than that, you're free to play however you'd like =)


----------



## LillyKay

Congrats to all who have achieved goals you have been working towards and welcome to the new people joining. 
@Classygirl, don't worry you will catch up.
@Conor I hope you had fun or if the ball is later today, have fun!

*Jardin News Update:*

*** Beautiful Ordinance is now in place in Jardin.
*** Two more hybrids - one pink rose and a pink cosmos - again 
*** 7th villager's plot showed up this morning - Jacques the Smug bird.
*** A bridge is being built but the cost seems so much more than I remember, lol. I spent half of my    savings!
***3 badges have been achieved. People don't panic, you will catch up. It is just that I have always been obsessed with fishing and bug catching since the AC series started and now diving since ACNL.
** *Island invitation has been received from Mr Tortimer.

*Gossip column:*
Mayor Floria splashed out on a cute dress in the Gracie sales. I bet she is regretting it now but too late.

- - - Post Merge - - -



conorbamodwyer said:


> Many people have been asking me, can I buy this, can I buy that? Just to clarify once and for all, there is no problem with people doing/buying/selling whatever they want - including villagers, bushes etc. so long as it doesn't help them with the tasks in the OP (with the exception of buying furniture for the HHA task).  So this would include not buying hybrids, golden tools, bells etc.



*Just to add to what Conor has said above.* 

Items need to be bought with bells made in the game you are playing for the challenge NOT transferred from another game if anyone has any. Also, no transferring bells from other towns for Billionaire challenge. If this was the case, I would have already won  Just joking…


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Hahahaha what she said =P



LillyKay said:


> Items need to be bought with bells made in the game you are playing for the challenge NOT transferred from another game if anyone has any. Also, no transferring bells from other towns for Billionaire challenge. If this was the case, I would have already won  Just joking…



Congrats on all the achievements btw!


----------



## JellyBeans

I was up at 5:50 catching fish, but as soon as the new day started I just fell asleep  Hoping to finish my 100% approval today and pay off my mortgage - I was 1k off yesterday! I have laid down my path though so that's good


----------



## Cousteau

I hit 100% approval rating this morning


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Good work guys  

By the way, I was thinking that we should all add each other as best friends so that we can communicate in-game


----------



## LillyKay

JellyBeans said:


> I was up at 5:50 catching fish, but as soon as the new day started I just fell asleep  Hoping to finish my 100% approval today and pay off my mortgage - I was 1k off yesterday! I have laid down my path though so that's good



Well done JellyBeans. I need to start thinking about paths, they usually take me long to get round to even start on them. Then I start worrying that some villager's plot will land on them.  

I am sure you will meet the remaining goals today. Wishing you good luck!


----------



## Cousteau

conorbamodwyer said:


> Good work guys
> 
> By the way, I was thinking that we should all add each other as best friends so that we can communicate in-game



Agreed.


----------



## LillyKay

Cousteau said:


> I hit 100% approval rating this morning



Congrats!

Are you available to receive or take the basket of pears now?

- - - Post Merge - - -



conorbamodwyer said:


> Good work guys
> 
> By the way, I was thinking that we should all add each other as best friends so that we can communicate in-game



I agree too. I did so with Lavochain yesterday. It will be so much easier to communicate in game.


----------



## Cousteau

Anyones town I can visit to get wallpapers and carpets?


----------



## 00jachna

I have a 95% approval rate <.<


----------



## Cousteau

Turnip prices 178!
(I take 25% of profit)


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I'm opening my gates if anyone wants to join me fishing (ignore the patterns on the ground, I've been path plotting =P )


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> I'm opening my gates if anyone wants to join me fishing (ignore the patterns on the ground, I've been path plotting =P )



Ill do so once I get home -.-'


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> I have a 95% approval rate <.<



The last 5% is the worst D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> Ill do so once I get home -.-'



I'll probably be gone by then xD


----------



## Cousteau

I'm coming


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Okay


----------



## LillyKay

conorbamodwyer said:


> I'm opening my gates if anyone wants to join me fishing (ignore the patterns on the ground, I've been path plotting =P )



I am off work TOIL - I will make good use of the day. Let me sell off my fish/bugs and unwanted gifts (from villagers) from last night and then I will be over.


----------



## JellyBeans

I'll come over if you have me added


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Great Lilly  I think I have you added JellyBeans =)


----------



## JellyBeans

100% approval!! Yay


----------



## conorbamodwyer

JellyBeans said:


> 100% approval!! Yay



Congrats! =D


----------



## 00jachna

Ugh... Like 4 more hours  >.<


----------



## conorbamodwyer

*LillyKay had a good idea - everyday we post up what is being bought for a premium at Retail and our turnip prices for the day (both morning and evening if we can). This will help all of us to make money more efficiently and will allow us to visit each other's towns regularly as well  *

So today Carragh is:
- Buying horse mackerel for a premium
- Buying turnips for 75 bells


----------



## Cousteau

Today Losthill is:

- Buying Turnips (morning) 178 bells

- Buying Turnips (evening) for 101 bells

- Buying Snail for a premium


----------



## Lavochain

Hi guys, I will update with my turnip prices once I know. I wont be on as much until nearer the weekend, but will try to pop by. 


I recieved my permit today and I'm building a bridge. Lyman has now got a plot reserved and I look forward to meeting him! 
Tortimer has also had 'the talk' with me and my Island will be ready tomorrow, woohoo!!


----------



## LillyKay

*Today Jardin is:*

- Buying Turnips (AM) 166 bells

- Buying Turnips (PM) for 332 bells

- Peaches on premium.


----------



## JellyBeans

Today Calypso is buying

- Clown fish for premium 
- turnips (pm) 90 bells 

What timezonr is everyone in? GMT +1 here


----------



## 00jachna

Dont mind if I am going to be super slow with updating premium prizes and stuff XD


----------



## 00jachna

Today and yesterday in Tortue

Got 100 % aproval
Talked to Sable
Bought some stuff
Changed exterior on my house
I got broke <.<
Donated some stuff
I changed outfit
Julian is fully moved in and Rizzo has clamied a piece of land
I have planned the area around my town hall


----------



## LillyKay

00jachna said:


> Today and yesterday in Tortue
> 
> Got 100 % aproval
> Talked to Sable
> Bought some stuff
> Changed exterior on my house
> I got broke <.<
> Donated some stuff
> I changed outfit
> Julian is fully moved in and Rizzo has clamied a piece of land
> I have planned the area around my town hall



Congrats Jachna! Welcome to the land of the broke!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Congrats on the 100% Jack =)

I have to go get ready for the ball, thanks guys for the well wishes <3 Talk to ye tomorrow! =)

Update on Carragh
- Also got broke  
- Paid off second bridge 
- Enacted Beautiful Town Ordinance
- Got 1st Badge
- Ava is unpacking
- Talked with Tortimer
- Planned Paths in the north of town
- Upgraded hybrid breeding grounds
- Had first encounter with Gulliver


----------



## Improv

You guys sure are busy!! I've just planted flowers in spots to get hybrids going & not much else. My last exam is tomorrow morning, so after I grab some lunch and head back home I can spend all afternoon on Animal Crossing. ;_;


----------



## Cousteau

So lost on what to do right now


----------



## 00jachna

Cousteau said:


> So lost on what to do right now



You can plan paths!


----------



## The cub servant

I'm ready to join this challenge!

 My new map



(Sorry for bad quality)

Mayor: Andrea
Town: SunVille
Fruit: Pear .-.
Grass: Squares .-.
Residents: Wart Jr., Clyde, Celia, Patty and Bud


----------



## LillyKay

Cousteau said:


> So lost on what to do right now



...or fish, catch bugs - towards badge and to make some money. You will need the money come Sunday and you want to invest in turnips! Imagine investing something like 200k @ 93bells per bushel and then you get someone with turnips at about 700-800 bells - or even at 300bells. Now imagine how much you would have made… 

- - - Post Merge - - -



The cub servant said:


> I'm ready to join this challenge!
> 
> My new map
> View attachment 94712
> 
> (Sorry for bad quality)
> 
> Mayor: Andrea
> Town: SunVille
> Fruit: Pear .-.
> Grass: Squares .-.
> Residents: Wart Jr., Clyde, Celia, Patty and Bud



Welcome, your map is like mine except that Retail and the Tree plaza are in different places. I have also placed my house right where you have placed yours.


----------



## Lavochain

How do you guys plan paths -.- ?


----------



## 00jachna

Lavochain said:


> How do you guys plan paths -.- ?



I put out one of the basic clothes patterns on the ground where I want them to be.


----------



## Lavochain

00jachna said:


> I put out one of the basic clothes patterns on the ground where I want them to be.



Now that does sound simple. I'm not embarrassed at all. Thank you


----------



## 00jachna

Lavochain said:


> Now that does sound simple. I'm not embarrassed at all. Thank you



NP 

*BTW, attention ya'll*​
Since I am the host of this weeks fashion show I have decided to switch the theme from "old men" to a very broad "Nintendo theme". The entry must contain a piece of clothing made by the person that enters the competition, either a dress, a hat or a T-shirt

I want entries at 9 PM this Friday. Also don't forgot to donate! I have donated 100k myself


----------



## Lavochain

00jachna said:


> NP
> 
> *BTW, attetion ya'll*​
> Since I am the host of this weeks fashion show I have decided to switch the theme from "old men" to a very broad "Nintendo theme". The entry must contain a piece of clothing made by the person that enters the competition, either a dress, a hat or a T-shirt
> 
> I want entries at 9 PM this Friday. Also don't forgot to donate! I have donated 100k myself



I will _*try*_ to get something done, although my design skills are lacking I fear. I will fish tonight and get some bells over to you for prizes.


----------



## LillyKay

Lol, I had started working on "old men". 

I will have to think about it. I am back to work tomorrow. Whether I enter or not, I will be donating 200k.


----------



## 00jachna

LillyKay said:


> Lol, I had started working on "old men".
> 
> I will have to think about it. I am back to work tomorrow. Whether I enter or not, I will be donating 200k.



OMG sorry xD I seemed as if no one cared for "old men"


----------



## LillyKay

00jachna said:


> OMG sorry xD I seemed as if no one cared for "old men"



Hehehe no worries. To be honest I was struggling but determined to produce something! I will still struggle as I am no good at designs for this game!


----------



## 00jachna

LillyKay said:


> Hehehe no worries. To be honest I was struggling but determined to produce something! I will still struggle as I am no good at designs for this game!



lol me too xD I'll probably add a little more Bells. Making a total of 350k now! (150k from me and 200k from Lillykay


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Agnes is moving in tomorrow, and she's decent so I'm pleased. I have my permit and I've almost got enough money to pay off my full loan. I've also got a few hybrids - pink roses, orange pansies, orange cosmos and orange tulips. Yaaaay


----------



## Cousteau

Th efeeling of only having 5k bells... Well atleast I have the island tomorrow!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Attention!*

Tomorrow (an idea) we should all meet up at 7:30pm and do island bug hunting, before this do lots of tours!
I think this would be quit fun for everyone and I hope we can do this!


----------



## Toadette

Love seeing you all post your updates! I don't have time right now, but I will update myself later on! Good job everyone and have fun!


----------



## 00jachna

Ok so here is my entry for the Nintendo themed fashionshow:


This is from the front. It features a Wartortle, a pair off blue pants and a pair of plasses that resemble the ones worn by Professor E.gadd in Luigis Mansion: Dark Moon

This is from behind. It is a Squirtle, nothing more nothing less.

This is from the side, the arms have bubbles on them, cuz why not?

- - - Post Merge - - -

The last one is a little hard to see but it is one big bubble and two smaller ones


----------



## Toadette

Well, here is a little of what happened in my town today!

I paid off my load and my house will be expanded tomorrow! Luckily I was able to catch a couple Oarfish to sell for good money 

Stinky thought lifting a calculator would help his muscles... lol.


Wart Jr. was telling me that he called Fauna's head huge rofl.


Fauna was on the beach with me and her eye caught my Oarfish and I just couldn't say no to her face.... and the huge amount of money she was willing to dish out xD


All in all I had a productive day! Woke up to some nice hybrids, mostly orange pansies and roses. Hopefully some pinks will come in tomorrow!

I will probably play a little more later on but for now, that's all folks!​


----------



## Improv

Looks as though my town didn't save...? I was prompted with the option to create a new town today.


----------



## 00jachna

Good morning all of you


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Good morning! Oh my god I had such a good night  Congrats on all the progress guys =D


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Good morning! Oh my god I had such a good night  Congrats on all the progress guys =D


Awsome! Btw if you did not notice I changed the theme for the fashionshow! It is now a nintendo theme


----------



## Cousteau

00jachna said:


> Awsome! Btw if you did not notice I changed the theme for the fashionshow! It is now a nintendo theme



Can you open gates so I can sell perfect cherries?


----------



## 00jachna

Cousteau said:


> Can you open gates so I can sell perfect cherries?


Sorry

Not home atm


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Awsome! Btw if you did not notice I changed the theme for the fashionshow! It is now a nintendo theme



Yes i did! Don't worry Jack, you're going down regardless of the theme :}


----------



## JellyBeans

Updates in Calypso:

- Designed some random tops
- Building campsite
- Talked to tortimer and I'm getting tr island tomorrow
- got a wetsuit from my sisters island!

Gonna work in my Nintendo entry today


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Yes i did! Don't worry Jack, you're going down regardless of the theme :}


You won this one, Conor

But mark my words! I will be back. You feck ..


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> You won this one, Conor
> 
> But mark my words! I will be back. You feck ..



Lmfaoo

If feidir leat a pog mo thoin <3 xD


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Lmfaoo
> 
> If feidir leat a pog mo thoin <3 xD


I cant make out what you are saying xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> I cant make out what you are saying xD



Put it into google translate: ''Is feidir leat pog mo thoin''


----------



## 00jachna

Om det ?r det du gillar s? visst

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Lenny face*


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Om det ?r det du gillar s? visst
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *Lenny face*



Lmaoo XD


----------



## 00jachna

XD


----------



## Mokuren

Woha Zucker is in my campingsite and will move in soon <3

Und was sind das hier f?r ausl?ndische S?tze? xD


----------



## 00jachna

Mina utl?ndska fraser


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Update on Carragh: Did lots of island fishing and will have a third bridge by tomorrow. Pashmina is moving in as well in a good location  I'm getting very lucky with my neighbours =)


----------



## 00jachna

I did not do much 2day <.<


----------



## Lavochain

I'm really not well at the moment so not getting up to much. I've been on the island all day and paid my campsite off, the bridge was also opened today and my house is bigger. Klaus is moving in, having googled him I'm not too happy, he looks a bit creepy....

Hope you guys are well.


----------



## JellyBeans

Today I got quite a bit done. I've paid off the campsite, Zell's plot has been placed, I've caught all available diving creatures atm
except for the chambered nautilus. I've designed my fashion show entry and thays about it.


----------



## 00jachna

I need to get my bug catching and fishing going <.<


----------



## Cousteau

And I've been at my friends all day!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> I'm really not well at the moment so not getting up to much. I've been on the island all day and paid my campsite off, the bridge was also opened today and my house is bigger. Klaus is moving in, having googled him I'm not too happy, he looks a bit creepy....
> 
> Hope you guys are well.



Hey, hope you feel better soon. Hahaha just googled him. Dat hair tho ^^


----------



## Nimega

Yesterday, I restarted. After some towns with meh villagers, I ended up hopping off the train into a town with Ankha and... POPPY. I was like "What?? Is it even possible to be this lucky!?!?!?". So this is going to be my new town! My town's name is Estalaya as usual, and I have pears. Feel free to ask me for some!


----------



## Toadette

Nimega said:


> Yesterday, I restarted. After some towns with meh villagers, I ended up hopping off the train into a town with Ankha and... POPPY. I was like "What?? Is it even possible to be this lucky!?!?!?". So this is going to be my new town! My town's name is Estalaya as usual, and I have pears. Feel free to ask me for some!



Congrats! I also have Ankha as a starter!


----------



## LillyKay

*28th May Jardin Update:*

* Spent the day at work therefore I haven?t played much in Jardin yet. Since returning home I have mainly been attending to the other towns.

* It has been raining all day in Jardin and animals are complaining. I think any garden needs rain!
As a result of a rainy day, I have caught my first Coelacanth and snail.

* A quick visit to the island first thing before work ? Official Island fruits are Coconuts and lemons. 

* First Black Rose appeared today accompanied by two more pink cosmos.

* First PWP has been requested by Rod the jock mouse.

* Opened bridge.

* Paid off house expansion and requested another expansion.

* I am still planning where to build the campsite. 

Turnips were 183 bells AM and 120 bells PM.
Sea bass on premium.

*Later*
Soon I will be off to the island to make some bells. 
Later I will attempt the fashion show task
Much later I will be plot planning my town to decide where to put my PWPs and paths.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nimega said:


> Yesterday, I restarted. After some towns with meh villagers, I ended up hopping off the train into a town with Ankha and... POPPY. I was like "What?? Is it even possible to be this lucky!?!?!?". So this is going to be my new town! My town's name is Estalaya as usual, and I have pears. Feel free to ask me for some!



Congrats on great starters!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lavochain said:


> I'm really not well at the moment



Hope you feel better soon <3


----------



## Cousteau

Can I sell perfect cherries in someones town?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

*Day 4 in Carragh*

*My Accomplishments:*
- Bought my first painting from Redd 
- Paid off my final bridge
- Got my second badge from Phineas
- Added 30k to the Fashion Show Fund
- Started saving up bells for turnips
- Fell in love with the island! 
- Willow recommended that we build a lighthouse!

*Aims for Tomorrow:*
- Create costume for the Fashion Show
- Finish Fish/bug/seafood collection for the month of may
- Harvest fruit and grow more trees
- Commission the building of the campsite
- Do lots of island tours to raise medals

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*** Ava the normal chicken is fully moved in and she is lovely. Pashmina the uchi monkey is in boxes near my train station - I've had a look at the list of uchi neighbours and she was one of the few I hoped for.

*Turnip Prices:* 63 and constantly decreasing
*Premium:* Clownfish

*** Redd is in town so let me know if anyone wants to make a visit to his tent (are out of towners able to buy stuff from him?


----------



## 00jachna

I'm probably going to fail the vast majority of the challenges xD I enjoy designing my town just a bit too much. I'll probably try to do them in the Autumn challenge if that is going to be a thing


----------



## Lavochain

_Thank you Conor and Lilly _

*Aims for tomorrow - *

:: Start hybrid farming properly - I have been trying but only managed two. I've also killed them :-(
:: Plan my paths and get around to doing the physical plan for PWPs etc. 
:: Fashion show entry and make the donation that I have saved.
:: Possibly post some progress on here - pain permitting!

Hope you all had a good day and the same goes for tomorrow.


----------



## Toadette

Finished my 9 piece paths today! Was a lot of fun and I really like how they turned out!  
Also, made the dress I am wearing! 


​


----------



## Improv

Made a new town this afternoon...that I SAVED twice and checked and the town is still there when I quit the game and go back into, so hopefully that won't be a problem again. D:

the villagers are poop though argh


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Where do you think I should plot my campsite?

View attachment 94917

Congrats Toadette and Improv!


----------



## 00jachna

I get off from school early 2day


----------



## Mokuren

Pears are premium items today!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Ooo can I come over this evening Mokuren? Maybe sixish?


----------



## Mokuren

Sure what timezone btw? I'm GMT+2 ^^


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I'm GMT - I can come over now actually if it suits you? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jack here is my entry for the fashion show. It's Luke from Professor Layton


----------



## 00jachna

Fashion show deadline in about 5 and a half hours ( GMT )


----------



## Mokuren

Right now I have time ^^


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Cool, on my way


----------



## Lmaze

Sounds fun! I will try this!


----------



## Mokuren

I will open my gate in a seconde


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lmaze said:


> Sounds fun! I will try this!



Welcome on board! will add you to the list


----------



## 00jachna

Want them designs in soon <.<


----------



## JellyBeans

I'll send over my pics now Jachna - on pm?


----------



## 00jachna

JellyBeans said:


> I'll send over my pics now Jachna - on pm?



Anything is fine. But a PM is just grand


----------



## Con

This is cool! I wish I had joined in.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Con said:


> This is cool! I wish I had joined in.



You are still welcome to my fellow Conor


----------



## Con

conorbamodwyer said:


> You are still welcome to my fellow Conor



lol. I rarely meet people who spell Conor with only one N here in the US.

I might! I would probably go buy a new cartridge. I already reset my town a few months ago on my current copy of the game and I'm too attached to that town now. But maybe!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

You are welcome to use your old town but keep us updated. Conor with one N is the best way to go! =D


----------



## Lavochain

Woohoo, I have a few more hybrids as of today and have just bought a cute little wet suit from the island!


----------



## JellyBeans

I have to post them in here as on PM you can only use URLs.



Spoiler: Entry








I'm princess peach!


----------



## 00jachna

JellyBeans said:


> I have to post them in here as on PM you can only use URLs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Entry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94959View attachment 94960View attachment 94961



Great!

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw how do I make the grey little tabs?


----------



## JellyBeans

Spoilers? You do [spoiler ] [/ spoiler] without the spaces.

Or 



Spoiler: Title 



[/spoiler ] without the spaces.


Going to the island for some bug hunting


----------



## Improv

Today is my first day of summer break!! I'm finally able to play Animal Crossing now. n_n

Super happy my town fruit is peaches now to match my town name!!! I can't wait to get started on working with my town & gathering much needed bells to progress my town.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

JellyBeans said:


> Spoilers? You do [spoiler ] [/ spoiler] without the spaces.
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Title
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler ] without the spaces.
> 
> 
> Going to the island for some bug hunting





Spoiler: Title 



Ooo I never knew that, excellent 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Improv said:


> Today is my first day of summer break!! I'm finally able to play Animal Crossing now. n_n
> 
> Super happy my town fruit is peaches now to match my town name!!! I can't wait to get started on working with my town & gathering much needed bells to progress my town.



Hey congrats! Hope you're happy with the new town


----------



## 00jachna

50 minutes left (I think)


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Guys where should I plot my campsite?



Spoiler: Map


----------



## Lavochain

conorbamodwyer said:


> Guys where should I plot my campsite?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Map
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94978



Are you planning on a forest anywhere? They look great in those areas to me.


----------



## LillyKay

*29th May - Jardin Update:*

** *I got home from work at about 6pm and started on Fashion show.
*** First Purple rose and second Black Rose appeared today.
*** Campsite completed.
*** I requested a first floor room expansion.
*** Mira the Uchi rabbit?s house is being built.

*Other News*
Last time I checked turnips were a miserable 55bells.
Tiger beetle on premium.



Spoiler: Fashion show - Toadette side view











Spoiler:  Back view











Spoiler: Front view


----------



## 00jachna

Where sould I open the poll?


----------



## JellyBeans

In retail maybe? Or even here


----------



## 00jachna

JellyBeans said:


> In retail maybe? Or even here



I doubt re-tail

Maybe in "animal crossing: new leaf" or " train station"


----------



## JellyBeans

Animal crossing:new leaf probably

- - - Post Merge - - -

Made 158,950 bells beetle hunting. Would've got more if I didn't donate some stuff and catch bugs not worth much. Oh well!


----------



## 00jachna

Poll: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?294010-Summer-challenge-Fashion-Show!-Come-vote-folks!


----------



## JellyBeans

Just spent most of it on a bridge. I'm going to vote - not for myself.


----------



## Lavochain

I hate the time waiting for bugs and sharks to reappear on the island. Grrrr... 

Good luck with the fashion show, my entry didn't work out, I will have to try next time.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Couldn't play at all yesterday (I was at BookExpo America - I have a suitcase filled to the brim with books) so I got on today and Agnes moved in. I like her, she's got a cute design so I'll keep her. Goose is moving in right in front of the town hall. I got some more orange pansies and orange tulips today.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Thanks Lavo for the reply - that's a great idea. I've decided to plot it in the very top left corner of the map where I've planted lots of perfect cherry trees, so it will be surrounded by those as well as being out of the way  

*Accomplishments in Carragh*
- Did some major landscaping in the northern half of the village
- Made a second hybrid area
- Paid off mortgage
- Paid off campsite
- Entered the fashion show
- Pashmina is moving in
- Earned lots of medals on the island: 



Spoiler: Failing Hard With 00Jachna










Spoiler:  More Island Banter



 



*Neighbourhood Gossip*
So Willow thinks Dotty is a guy? xD 



Spoiler: Willow is Stupid xD



 
This had me questioning Dotty's sex - but a quick google clarified that Willow is a dumb blonde xD


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Thanks Lavo for the reply - that's a great idea. I've decided to plot it in the very top left corner of the map where I've planted lots of perfect cherry trees, so it will be surrounded by those as well as being out of the way
> 
> *Accomplishments in Carragh*
> - Did some major landscaping in the northern half of the village
> - Made a second hybrid area
> - Paid off mortgage
> - Paid off campsite
> - Entered the fashion show
> - Pashmina is moving in
> - Earned lots of medals on the island:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Failing Hard With 00Jachna
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  More Island Banter
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95015 View attachment 95016
> 
> 
> 
> *Neighbourhood Gossip*
> So Willow thinks Dotty is a guy? xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Willow is Stupid xD
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95017
> This had me questioning Dotty's sex - but a quick google clarified that Willow is a dumb blonde xD



That was your fault! "I dunno I didn't read the text lol xD" You dummy xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Hahahaha go away xD


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Hahahaha go away xD



"Only plant tulips" said judge Tortimer

"I know! let's plant all of these random ass flowers instead!" thought Conor


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> "Only plant tulips" said judge Tortimer
> 
> "I know! let's plant all of these random ass flowers instead!" thought Conor



Ah but he talks for so long I had to skip it xD


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Ah but he talks for so long I had to skip it xD



True xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Guys, I have a tricky question - I've planned out my town in my head and now I'm afraid of villagers plotting their houses down in undesirable locations. I know it is on the 'must not do' list, but would ye be totally opposed to me revoking that rule? 

I've never done it before but I've looked it up - TTing wouldn't be allowed of course but without time travelling it seems fairly harmless


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Guys, I have a tricky question - I've planned out my town in my head and now I'm afraid of villagers plotting their houses down in undesirable locations. I know it is on the 'must not do' list, but would ye be totally opposed to me revoking that rule?



plot reseting?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Yes hahaha mentioning that might have been helpful, oops xD


----------



## 00jachna

Fine by me, I'm probably not going to do it (unless I really, really "have" to)


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Yeah I'm the same - it's only in a case of absolute desperation.


----------



## 00jachna

00jachna said:


> Fine by me, I'm probably not going to do it (unless I really, really "have" to)





conorbamodwyer said:


> Yeah I'm the same - it's only in a case of absolute desperation.



Is what we said before we spent more time plot reseting than playing the game xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Wait what? xD


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Wait what? xD



Plot reseting takes forever (weeks if you are very specific)


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I don't mean cycling now - I just mean creating a new villager and if a neighbour plots in an inconvenient location, you quit the game without saving and reopen, no TT involved


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> I don't mean cycling now - I just mean creating a new villager and if a neighbour plots in an inconvenient location, you quit the game without saving and reopen, no TT involved



Plot reseting does not involve TTing

how uninformed are you?

- - - Post Merge - - -

What you explained is plot reseting xD


----------



## Improv

if a villager plots but you've already started your town, it will be stuck in that location for good :// plot resetting involves creating a new character whenever you're expecting a villager, not just if they move into a bad spot.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I'm probably quite uninformed here lol but how does that take weeks if there's no TTing involved? It sounds like a fairly swift process to me - log on with a new character, save or delete depending on location. Am I missing something? This is all I know from brief googles 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Improv said:


> if a villager plots but you've already started your town, it will be stuck in that location for good :// plot resetting involves creating a new character whenever you're expecting a villager, not just if they move into a bad spot.



Yeah, that's what I thought - that's a 10 min job?


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> I'm probably quite uninformed here lol but how does that take weeks if there's no TTing involved? It sounds like a fairly swift process to me - log on with a new character, save or delete depending on location. Am I missing something? This is all I know from brief googles
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought - that's a 10 min job?



The plot is random each time, it can take a long time if you are very specific where you want the plot to be


----------



## conorbamodwyer

fair enough  Okay well we could keep the rule no plot resetting with the exception of a villager moving into a wholly inconvenient location that would result in you enjoying your town less. Because the overall aim of this challenge is to create a perfect town that we never feel the need to reset, so this exception would prevent the small possibility of annoying villager plotting


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> fair enough  Okay well we could keep the rule no plot resetting with the exception of a villager moving into a wholly inconvenient location that would result in you enjoying your town less. Because the overall aim of this challenge is to create a perfect town that we never feel the need to reset, so this exception would prevent the small possibility of annoying villager plotting



Agreed 

I've gtg see ya'll tomorrow


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Good night Jackie poo <3 x)


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Good night Jackie poo <3 x)



OMG where da **** did that come from? xD

k bai


----------



## conorbamodwyer

xD Btw Wart Jr. showed me the letter you sent him. pfff what a load of crap, I am the new Showdown champion!


----------



## 00jachna

***** please, you cheated .-.
Ok now im leaving xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Good riddance xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

*As of this morning:* Turnip prices have plummeted, umbrellas are on premium, campsite is built, Shep the smug dog is moving in, plotted and paid off a fountain, got my fourth medal and started path planning in the southern half of Carragh


----------



## 00jachna

k I'm back guys xD


----------



## Nimega

I already have the 100% approval rate, so tomorrow I'll be the mayor of Estalaya!!  It took me three days to reach (longer than I expected) but now I'm done!


----------



## Lavochain

Woop, go Nimega!

We have done the deed and bought a PS4 today so I may or may not become a slave to that... time will tell. 

Time to fire up AC for now though


----------



## 00jachna

I have an extra (black) wetsuit incase anyone wants it c: I found a stripe one so I dont need it


----------



## Mokuren

Aww I really need a wetsuit ;__; I don't have one so far xD


----------



## 00jachna

Mokuren said:


> Aww I really need a wetsuit ;__; I don't have one so far xD



I can give it to you later or now if you're up for it


----------



## Mokuren

Now would be perfect - should I come to your town? ^^


----------



## 00jachna

Sure, lemme do something real quick then I'll add you 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gates open


----------



## 00jachna

Why did everyone here die?


----------



## LillyKay

00jachna said:


> Why did everyone here die?



Lol, it does seem dead around here today!

*Jardin Update ? 30th May:*

Did not play much ? I have a sore throat and headache.

*** Garden centre opened today.
* Mira is unpacking.
*** A new pink Rose and pink Cosmos appeared this morning ? again... 
*** First camper ? Gaston
*** Turnip prices ? terrible
*** Bluegill is on premium.

Later tonight I might go to the Island to earn some bells and medals if the headache will let me.
Might start Jardin?s second character ? Gardner - turnip and pattern holder.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> Lol, it does seem dead around here today!
> 
> *Jardin Update – 30th May:*
> 
> Did not play much – I have a sore throat and headache.
> 
> *** Garden centre opened today.
> * Mira is unpacking.
> *** A new pink Rose and pink Cosmos appeared this morning – again...
> *** First camper – Gaston
> *** Turnip prices – terrible
> *** Bluegill is on premium.
> 
> Later tonight I might go to the Island to earn some bells and medals if the headache will let me.
> Might start Jardin’s second character – Gardner - turnip and pattern holder.



Congrats! =)


----------



## Lavochain

Congrats LillyKay.

A little happened today.

:: Our garden centre opened. 
:: Two Pink cosmos and an orange cosmos grew. 
:: Rosie is moving in. 
:: Klaus creeped me out by staring into my eyes..... :O


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> Congrats LillyKay.
> 
> A little happened today.
> 
> :: Our garden centre opened.
> :: Two Pink cosmos and an orange cosmos grew.
> :: Rosie is moving in.
> :: Klaus creeped me out by staring into my eyes..... :O



Congrats as well Lavo


----------



## Toadette

Lavochain said:


> Congrats LillyKay.
> 
> A little happened today.
> 
> :: Our garden centre opened.
> :: Two Pink cosmos and an orange cosmos grew.
> :: Rosie is moving in.
> :: Klaus creeped me out by staring into my eyes..... :O



Haha that's awesome!

Just wondering, how did you get your garden shop opened already? Mine is construction phase but I started on May 25th! I'm confused haha


----------



## Lavochain

Toadette said:


> Haha that's awesome!
> 
> Just wondering, how did you get your garden shop opened already? Mine is construction phase but I started on May 25th! I'm confused haha



Well technically I started 6 days ago instead of five because I'm naughty, only by a couple of hours though.  

Thank you Conor.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I plan on starting this soon! But I have a question! Are we allowed to invite villagers in from other towns?


----------



## LillyKay

Lavochain said:


> Congrats LillyKay.



Thanks and Congrats to you too Lavochain!

- - - Post Merge - - -



conorbamodwyer said:


> Congrats! =)



Thanks Conor

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toadette said:


> Haha that's awesome!
> 
> Just wondering, how did you get your garden shop opened already? Mine is construction phase but I started on May 25th! I'm confused haha



@Toadette, see explanation below. I am not sure what time on 25th May you created your town:

Leif’s store opens five days after the player has *created* their town. The player must also pull weeds or plant flowers a combined total of 30 times. I have read somewhere that it is 40 times (so I make sure it I do the above 40 times).

Anyway, although I started the game on 25 May like some other players here; I started soon after midnight (as soon as it became 25th). The magic words here are when the town was created. In AC terms the day begins at 6am. This means that when the day begun (6am), the game recognised that we had already created our towns. Having said this, when it comes to Mayoral tasks, you cannot start before 6am if you started after midnight. Anabelle will keep sending you to speak to a villager who is already asleep – or that is what happened to me. I don't know about other people. Hope this helps.

Edit: I meant Isabelle not Anabelle!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ElysiaCrossing said:


> I plan on starting this soon! But I have a question! Are we allowed to invite villagers in from other towns?



Please join us! 
I do not see why not because inviting villagers does not give you an advantage over others in any way


----------



## Toadette

@Toadette, see explanation below. I am not sure what time on 25th May you created your town:

Leif’s store opens five days after the player has *created* their town. The player must also pull weeds or plant flowers a combined total of 30 times. I have read somewhere that it is 40 times (so I make sure it I do the above 40 times).

Anyway, although I started the game on 25 May like some other players here; I started soon after midnight (as soon as it became 25th). The magic words here are when the town was created. In AC terms the day begins at 6am. This means that when the day begun (6am), the game recognised that we had already created our towns. Having said this, when it comes to Mayoral tasks, you cannot start before 6am if you started after midnight. Anabelle will keep sending you to speak to a villager who is already asleep – or that is what happened to me. I don't know about other people. Hope this helps.


@LillyKay

Thank you for the explanation! I was confused at how everyone was ahead of me haha! But all that makes sense now! I appreciate you putting in the effort to explain that to me xD


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

LillyKay said:


> Please join us!
> I do not see why not because inviting villagers does not give you an advantage over others in any way



Perfect! I'll be joining hopefully by tomorrow or monday! ^.^


----------



## HHoney

I'm ready for the challenge! I've never played Animal Crossing in this way before so I'm really excited!

FC:  2767-1449-3259

My mayor is going to be named Max. I have a lot of exciting plans!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

@ElysiaCrossing @H-Star, hey guys, welcome on board! =D Moving villagers into your town is perfectly legal - the only things that aren't allowed are things that will give you an advantage with the tasks in the OP, otherwise you're free to play however you want. I'm looking forward to you're future updates! I'll add ye both to the list =)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just wondering if anyone's town is selling turnips for less than 108? Joan is trying to hurt my profits here


----------



## LillyKay

conorbamodwyer said:


> Just wondering if anyone's town is selling turnips for less than 108? Joan is trying to hurt my profits here



Lol, I was about to ask you! Jardin is 108 and Anubia is 101. I am about to go to another town to check. It is two hours behind and I was baking my bread as I waited. It's almost 6:30am there now. I will let you know.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol, Retreat is 102 bells. The best price so far is Anubia at 101bells. I don't know if you want to come through or wait for others to check theirs.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> Lol, I was about to ask you! Jardin is 108 and Anubia is 101. I am about to go to another town to check. It is two hours behind and I was baking my bread as I waited. It's almost 6:30am there now. I will let you know.



Great, thanks =D


----------



## LillyKay

You might not have seen the above... 

Retreat is 102 bells. The best price so far is Anubia at 101bells. I don't know if you want to come through or wait for the others to check theirs too.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> You might not have seen the above...
> 
> Retreat is 102 bells. The best price so far is Anubia at 101bells. I don't know if you want to come through or wait for the others to check theirs too.



Okay - didn't see the post merge. I might wait a little while and visit Anubia if nobody's Joan has a better offer by 11. Would that be okay?


----------



## LillyKay

conorbamodwyer said:


> Okay - didn't see the post merge. I might wait a little while and visit Anubia if nobody's Joan has a better offer by 11. Would that be okay?



Yes sure. I am around until 1pm and then I will pop out for about an hour.


----------



## Mokuren

I will check my turnip price in a seconde ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

104 bells ;__;


----------



## JellyBeans

Calypso update:

Had our first camper yesterday
Garden shop is open
Zell and Tammy are all moved in
Tried to catch a coelacanth and failed
Unlocked the island and bought club tortimer

Joan is selling turnips for 100 bells. I dint have many bells sadly, but I'll try to buy a few.


----------



## 00jachna

Turnips are 90 bells in Tortue


----------



## Nimega

Joan is selling turnips at 97 bells. If someone wants to come by, I'll leave my gates open.


----------



## JellyBeans

And I just bought 750 turnips. Would've got more if is seen your posts.. Oh well


----------



## 00jachna

JellyBeans said:


> And I just bought 750 turnips. Would've got more if is seen your posts.. Oh well



I feel sorry for you xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Turnips are 90 bells in Tortue



Ooo  can I come visit please?


----------



## 00jachna

Fashion Show winner: LillyKay! Congrats, now it is your turn to decide on a theme

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW I donated 1 milllion bells so now we have like 1,5 million


----------



## Nimega

My wifi connection is playing tricks on me and I wont be able to open my gates


----------



## Lavochain

Morning all. I'm about to check my turnips now too, fingers crossed.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Fashion Show winner: LillyKay! Congrats, now it is your turn to decide on a theme
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> BTW I donated 1 milllion bells so now we have like 1,5 million



Congrats LillyKay! You're entry was very creative =) I'll add your win to the Tally Table.

So now you must come up with a theme by tonight for next week, we will send you our entries throughout the week and you then make the 24hour poll on Friday =)


----------



## LillyKay

00jachna said:


> Fashion Show winner: LillyKay! Congrats, now it is your turn to decide on a theme
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> BTW I donated 1 milllion bells so now we have like 1,5 million



Thank you Jachna. I would like to thank my mum, my cats, my... serious, thank you all who voted and especially those who entered. I thought all entries were great.

Perhaps a Star Trek Character might be interesting... or may be a Disney character as someone suggested? uhuuu.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> I would like to thank my mum, my cats, my...


Hahaha, I love it xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



LillyKay said:


> Perhaps a Star Trek Character might be interesting... or may be a Disney character as someone suggested… uhuuu.



The choice is all yours =)


----------



## LillyKay

*Jardin News Update – 31st May:*

*** Cy-guy – Cyrus is up and about… bye nasty looking furniture!
*** Turnip prices – 108 bells – I had to travel to my other town to buy them at a cheaper price of 101 bells before seeing better prices.
*** My second character called Gardener is now a resident of Jardin. 
*** Spider is on premium.
*** It is Marcie’s birthday today.
*** I will be at the island later to fish/catch bugs in order to replenish some bells. DON’T forget that you earn some interest over night tonight. 

*Gardening News:*
*** At last an orange pansy. I can start breeding for a hybrid red pansy in order to try for a purple pansy. 
*** A hybrid red rose has also appeared. I am now working on an orange rose or another hybrid red rose in order to try for a Blue Rose. 
*** Another pink cosmos appeared today.
*** I will be spending most of today finishing my mapping of Jardin in preparation for landscape planning. The cliffs and each side of the river have connected perfectly. I need to complete one side of the cliff and then add permanent fixtures like building and stones.

- - - Post Merge - - -



conorbamodwyer said:


> Congrats LillyKay! You're entry was very creative =) I'll add your win to the Tally Table.
> 
> So now you must come up with a theme by tonight for next week, we will send you our entries throughout the week and you then make the 24hour poll on Friday =)



Thanks Conor.

- - - Post Merge - - -



conorbamodwyer said:


> Hahaha, I love it xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The choice is all yours =)



Hehehe, I should really thank my partner who suggested I do a Toadette costume because she is his fav. I normally play Princess Peach!


----------



## Lavochain

Congrats LillyKay. I loved your entry, they were all awesome though. 

I love Disney but the choice is your own, I can get down with Star trek too.


----------



## 00jachna

Got 4 badges 2 day <3


----------



## LillyKay

Lavochain said:


> Congrats LillyKay. I loved your entry, they were all awesome though.
> 
> I love Disney but the choice is your own, I can get down with Star trek too.



Thanks Lavochain

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> Got 4 badges 2 day <3



Congrats Jachna


----------



## Mokuren

Oh wow how do you all get that many badges? I play 10 days longer then you do and I have only 5 xD


----------



## LillyKay

*Fashion Show News:*

Next Challenge is a Disney character!

Deadline Friday 5th June at 9pm GMT.


----------



## 00jachna

Disney... interesting...


----------



## LillyKay

Just got 4 more badges to make 9!!


----------



## Mokuren

For sure? 9 badges? Which one o.o I'm really curious xD


----------



## Lavochain

I've only got one badge so far, the deep sea diving one. 

Yaay Disney, I'm going to start today xD


----------



## LillyKay

Mokuren said:


> For sure? 9 badges? Which one o.o I'm really curious xD



Please see below:

Skilled angler - catching a lot of fish.
Skilled Diver - for doing a lot of diving.
Insect Maniac - Insect encyclopaedia at 50%.
Fish Maniac - Fish encyclopaedia at 50%
Backyard gardener - Strong interest in gardening.
Avid Bell saver - those who have saved a fair amount of money. Usually after saving 1 million.
Good shopper - after spending 1Mill - I think because I used my saved 1.2 mil to buy a crown. Then spent all day yesterday fishing and catching bugs to get money for turnips! Never be afraid of spending. You will work hard and get more bells!
Village Representative - hours spent playing.

If you had added me you could have a little look at them. 

Thing is what I enjoy most about A/C is targets and goals. To catch as many of bugs and fish as possible; work hard and save as much as I can but also spend when need be. Despite bugs/fish and fruit being available, I still pick shells to sell too! I am already looking forward to the new bugs and fish come midnight tonight!


----------



## Nimega

Wow, that's so many badges! Congrats! I have to work harder in the game this week...


----------



## LillyKay

Nimega said:


> Wow, that's so many badges! Congrats! I have to work harder in the game this week...



Thanks,

To just add for all: If you have good prices on turnips and people come to sell; take the tips they offer. Don't be shy and say no... You could otherwise have been busy earning bells elsewhere!


----------



## Lavochain

LillyKay said:


> Please see below:
> 
> Skilled angler - catching a lot of fish.
> Skilled Diver - for doing a lot of diving.
> Insect Maniac - Insect encyclopaedia at 50%.
> Fish Maniac - Fish encyclopaedia at 50%
> Backyard gardener - Strong interest in gardening.
> Avid Bell saver - those who have saved a fair amount of money. Usually after saving 1 million.
> Good shopper - after spending 1Mill - I think because I used my saved 1.2 mil to bought a crown. Then spent all day yesterday fishing and catching bugs to get money for turnips! Never be afraid of spending. You will work hard and get more bells!
> Village Representative - hours spent playing.



Fab. achievements, well done you.


----------



## 00jachna

Donating 2 silver axes to the prize pot.

They are in my island shop 2day incase anyone els wants to buy


----------



## LillyKay

Lavochain said:


> Fab. achievements, well done you.



Thanks Lavochain


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Guys, I've a question about orchards. Y'know the way trees die when you plant too many in the one place? Would a layout like this cause any saplings to not grow? 

*TSTSTSTSTSTS
SSSSSSSSSSSS
SSSSSSSSSSSS
SSSSSSSSSSSS
TSTSTSTSTSTS
SSSSSSSSSSSS
SSSSSSSSSSSS
SSSSSSSSSSSS
TSTS....* and so on

T = Tree
S = Space


----------



## Improv

LillyKay said:


> Please see below:
> 
> Skilled angler - catching a lot of fish.
> Skilled Diver - for doing a lot of diving.
> Insect Maniac - Insect encyclopaedia at 50%.
> Fish Maniac - Fish encyclopaedia at 50%
> Backyard gardener - Strong interest in gardening.
> Avid Bell saver - those who have saved a fair amount of money. Usually after saving 1 million.
> Good shopper - after spending 1Mill - I think because I used my saved 1.2 mil to buy a crown. Then spent all day yesterday fishing and catching bugs to get money for turnips! Never be afraid of spending. You will work hard and get more bells!
> Village Representative - hours spent playing.
> 
> If you had added me you could have a little look at them.
> 
> Thing is what I enjoy most about A/C is targets and goals. To catch as many of bugs and fish as possible; work hard and save as much as I can but also spend when need be. Despite bugs/fish and fruit being available, I still pick shells to sell too! I am already looking forward to the new bugs and fish come midnight tonight!



Wow, good job! Today is my second day in town (SD card issues will literally be the death of me!! it's alright though, I got a new SD card so HOPEFULLY my issues are gone) and I hope I can work as hard as you have to get these so quickly!!

=

Would anyone be so kind to spare a few apples & oranges?


----------



## Lavochain

Improv said:


> Wow, good job! Today is my second day in town (SD card issues will literally be the death of me!! it's alright though, I got a new SD card so HOPEFULLY my issues are gone) and I hope I can work as hard as you have to get these so quickly!!
> 
> =
> 
> Would anyone be so kind to spare a few apples & oranges?



I'll bring some over when you are ready. Are those the only fruits you need?


----------



## Improv

Lavochain said:


> I'll bring some over when you are ready. Are those the only fruits you need?



Yes, they are! Thank you so much (I'll add you and open my gates now).


----------



## Improv

Lavochain said:


> I'll bring some over when you are ready. Are those the only fruits you need?



Yes, they are! Thank you so much (I'll add you and open my gates now). 

 Double posting argh.


----------



## Lavochain

Improv said:


> Yes, they are! Thank you so much (I'll add you and open my gates now).



Let me just grab my DS and boot up, shouldn't be long!


----------



## Improv

Lavochain said:


> Let me just grab my DS and boot up, shouldn't be long!



Have you added my friend code?


----------



## JellyBeans

Anyone got a perfect orange? A villager asked me for an orange so want to go above and beyond. Or a regular orange, maybe both. Lmk!


----------



## Lavochain

JellyBeans said:


> Anyone got a perfect orange? A villager asked me for an orange so want to go above and beyond. Or a regular orange, maybe both. Lmk!



I have lots of oranges, not sure if I have any perfect ones right now though.


----------



## Mokuren

Today in Kyaro:

x Got 3 new badges
x did some landscaping (a lot of bushes are placed)
x Bought A LOT turnips
x I got a item from pascal ^.^ 
x Zucker moved in
x got some pink roses and violett tulps 
x got the silver fishing rod


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Mokuren said:


> Today in Kyaro:
> 
> x Got 3 new badges
> x did some landscaping (a lot of bushes are placed)
> x Bought A LOT turnips
> x I got a item from pascal ^.^
> x Zucker moved in
> x got some pink roses and violett tulps
> x got the silver fishing rod



Nice work! Was just about to make an update myself

*In Carragh:*
*- Landscaped in southern half of town
- Earned 7th badge
- Bought lots of turnips
- Going on island tours with 00Jachna, Lavochain and Mokuren atm xD
- Paid off Mortgage
- Paid off fountain *


----------



## Improv

Indigo Updates
- Paid my tent off.
- Got up to 87% 100% approval rating.
- Planted about 30 new trees.
- Organized almost all of the flowers in town.
- Ken has plotted his house in a nice place.

*edit:* Also made a town flag!


----------



## Lavochain

conorbamodwyer said:


> Nice work! Was just about to make an update myself
> 
> *In Carragh:*
> *- Landscaped in southern half of town
> - Earned 7th badge
> - Bought lots of turnips
> - Going on island tours with 00Jachna, Lavochain and Mokuren atm xD*



Go you! So sad our internet wasn't working out. I went on a quick tour with Improv though, which was fun. Hopefully next time we wont have any issues. Hope you've had fun guys!  

:: Today in Arcadia ::

:: Met Rosie, she seems okay however I wont be keeping her.
:: Stopped Willow from leaving!
:: Established more hybrid pairs.
:: Started a design for the fashion show.
:: Cut down trees etc on the island so bugs are easier to catch. 

Not a bad day. I really want to start landscaping.... not sure where to begin though. I also need to do my towns flag tomorrow.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> Go you! So sad our internet wasn't working out. I went on a quick tour with Improv though, which was fun. Hopefully next time we wont have any issues. Hope you've had fun guys!
> 
> :: Today in Arcadia ::
> 
> :: Met Rosie, she seems okay however I wont be keeping her.
> :: Stopped Willow from leaving!
> :: Established more hybrid pairs.
> :: Started a design for the fashion show.
> :: Cut down trees etc on the island so bugs are easier to catch.
> 
> Not a bad day. I really want to start landscaping.... not sure where to begin though. I also need to do my towns flag tomorrow.



It crashed on us again! I think my internet is being Irish today xD Nice work in Arcadia =) Landscaping is so much fun! It can be overwhelming so what I do is I start from the gate, because that's the first thing that people see when they visit your town (or plaza if you're thinking about the dream sequence). From there, think about what path you take to the main buildings, i.e town hall, retail, plaza etc. Then make pathways following those routes. You don't have to stick with them - but it's a starting point =)


----------



## Lavochain

conorbamodwyer said:


> It crashed on us again! I think my internet is being Irish today xD Nice work in Arcadia =) Landscaping is so much fun! It can be overwhelming so what I do is I start from the gate, because that's the first thing that people see when they visit your town (or plaza if you're thinking about the dream sequence). From there, think about what path you take to the main buildings, i.e town hall, retail, plaza etc. Then make pathways following those routes. You don't have to stick with them - but it's a starting point =)



Awh what a pain. I didn't think it was mine as my Fiance was using the internet fine. Thank you for the tips, I might start tonight as I usually sit in bed bored. I'm really excited, this has turned out to be a fantastic idea, I have never enjoyed the game so much.


----------



## 00jachna

today was a good day


----------



## AkaneDeath

This looks great! It's a little past the 25th but it looks like the perfect opportunity to start my candyland themed town. I'm definitely going to join. ^^


----------



## helloxcutiee

Hey guys! Its been awhile since I've been online, I missed y'all.  I just been super busy with work and all..as well as timezone differences its been a bit hard to update and chat with you guys. Anywho and just wanted you guys to know I am still going to do this challenge but I'm going to start June 1st with a new town since my days off are mon-tues I will have time to play and just start fresh. 
PS. I didn't really like my house placement either sooo.. lol


----------



## 00jachna

Lol


----------



## HHoney

I'm now mayor H-Star of Chai: a town with soon to be many, many perfect cherries!

First 5 villagers: Tutu, Cesar, Kevin, Simon and Olivia - all new-to-me villagers!

I resetted and resetted.... came close with one town then immediately hated where I placed my mayor's house. UGH! 
Came close a second time...loving a map a lot but having oranges and a green town hall...it wasn't right for Chai.

Finally, this is Chai.  Third time's the charm (3 real considerations, 20+ rides with Rover)

So today is the first real day of Chai! Sooo excited to play more in the morning!
If you need perfect cherries I'll have some in a few days. I know I have some catching up to do with those of you who started May 25 but in 2 weeks we'll all be on equal ground.

If anyone is considering doing this I hope they join today. Today is the perfect day to join


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Wonderful @H-Star @Hellocutiee! Hope you enjoy the new towns! @AkaneDeath - Welcome aboard! Great timing =) Will add you to the list. @Lavochain I couldn't agree more, I have fallen in love with the game again =)

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Carragh Update (1st of June):*

- Muffy the Uchi sheep is moving into Carragh today, I've never seen her before but she looks really interesting and unique and her house is out of the way so she's a keeper! 
- Got my second floor today
- Fountain is up and running
- Shep has fully moved in
- Got a purple tulip, second orange pansy and an orange cosmo
- Redd is in town
- No trees in my orchard failed to grow (thank god)
- Dotty tried to move out today but I'm having none of that nonsense
- Finally caught the Rainbow Stag yesterday which had been _bugging_ me for ages

xD

*Aims For Today*
- Install a new PWP
- Catch June creatures
- Landscape more of southern region
- Maybe start fashion show entry

Retail
*Premium:* Fireflies
*Morning Turnip Price: *94 bells
*Evening Turnip Price:* 90 bells


----------



## Mokuren

I can add a silver rod to the disney design price


----------



## Lavochain

*Welcome all of our new friends. Just let me know if you need any fruits, I have quite a lot in bloom today. *

:: Aims for today ::

:: Complete fashion show entry. 
:: Start landscaping from the Plaza.
:: Design our town flag. 
:: Catch bugs and fish - because it's fun  

*Premium: Dorado
Turnips AM: 143 bells*


----------



## 00jachna

I need to get my bug catching and fishing going but I dont know where to start D:


----------



## conorbamodwyer

@LillyKay here is my entry for the Disney themed Fashion Show. Took me all morning!



Spoiler: Fashion Show Entry



It's Princess Anna of Arandelle from Frozen. Excuse the haircut - it was the closest I could manage in the boy's catagory xD


----------



## Mokuren

That's awesome xD My entry will also come today ^^ Need to wait for an item to arrive xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Mokuren said:


> That's awesome xD My entry will also come today ^^ Need to wait for an item to arrive xD



Thanks! =D Can't wait to see yours =)


----------



## Lavochain

Amazing Conor! 

Mine is below, I gave it my best shot considering I don't have much in the shop atm. 

View attachment 95281

I am mini mouse. I drew all of the circles by hand and tried to do some shading. It took me 3 drinks in Starbucks but it was fun!

How can I donate btw?

Edit : This is a better photo.


----------



## Jacob

Lavochain said:


> Amazing Conor!
> 
> Mine is below, I gave it my best shot considering I don't have much in the shop atm.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fashion show
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95277View attachment 95278View attachment 95279
> 
> I am mini mouse. I drew all of the circles by hand and tried to do some shading. It took me 3 drinks in Starbucks but it was fun!
> 
> 
> 
> How can I donate btw?



i hope u do well in the fashion show


----------



## Improv

Today is June 1st & there are many new bugs/fish to be caught!!!! I plan on spending all day in my town gardening & catching fish/bugs. :b

I'll do an update later this afternoon on what all I accomplished today.


----------



## JellyBeans

Updates:

Garden shop is open and in business
Becoming better friends with Sable
I didn't manage to catch a mole cricket in time 
Caught some new bugs 
Got a new badge
New bridge is opened and getting pwp requests every day
Gained 100k
Paid off house loan 

Premium: Wallpaper
Turnips: 111 bells


----------



## Lavochain

:: Today in Arcadia ::

:: Received the dream suit request _and_ paid it off. I will have it tomorrow, yaay!
:: Got the bug maniac badge from Phineas.
:: Got a pink rose!! This is my first Rose hybrid, so I'm v. pleased. 
:: Started planning paths and landscaping. Is is not just the worst that I've got a special stump, right where I was planning something else. Grrrrr....


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today in Confetti:

- I started working on making my own pattern for my path. I think it looks nice. ^^ got the straight right side done and part of the left. 
-made two out of the four humans I want: Princess Lolly and Mr. Mint
-Willow plotted out her house
-still working on fixing my dress pattern... Dresses are hard!
-changed my own tune

I'm still working on approval rating but I'm halfway there so I should have it soon. ^^


----------



## Lavochain

AkaneDeath said:


> Today in Confetti:
> 
> - I started working on making my own pattern for my path. I think it looks nice. ^^ got the straight right side done and part of the left.
> -made two out of the four humans I want: Princess Lolly and Mr. Mint
> -Willow plotted out her house
> -still working on fixing my dress pattern... Dresses are hard!
> -changed my own tune
> 
> I'm still working on approval rating but I'm halfway there so I should have it soon. ^^



Loving your town's concept!


----------



## Mokuren

Today in Kyaro

x I have now 9,6 million bells in my bank (thanks to turnips)
x earned the silver badge for turnip selling
x got the letter writer badge
x insect 50% badge
x got the gold slingshot and like 5 silver slingshots from ballons xD It's sooo annoying
x catched some new insects and fish 
x Landscaping ^.^ 
x finished my baymax outfit for the disney challange xD


----------



## LillyKay

First catch of the season:


----------



## AkaneDeath

Lavochain said:


> Loving your town's concept!



Thank you!


----------



## Lavochain

LillyKay said:


> First catch of the season:



Congrats! I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## Mokuren

Tarantulas are so scary ;__;


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> Amazing Conor!
> 
> Mine is below, I gave it my best shot considering I don't have much in the shop atm.
> 
> View attachment 95281
> 
> I am mini mouse. I drew all of the circles by hand and tried to do some shading. It took me 3 drinks in Starbucks but it was fun!
> 
> How can I donate btw?
> 
> Edit : This is a better photo. View attachment 95282



Thanks Lavo  I love this! So creative


----------



## 00jachna

You silly people and your town progress <.<


----------



## JellyBeans

Managed to catch a tarantula after five mins of searching! Also got a firely and mosquito.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

*My first week in pictures, featuring the resident's of Carragh, 00Jachna, Mokuren and Tortimer 
*


Spoiler: Week 1


----------



## Lavochain

conorbamodwyer said:


> *My first week in pictures, featuring the resident's of Carragh, 00Jachna, Mokuren and Tortimer
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Week 1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95287View attachment 95288View attachment 95289View attachment 95290View attachment 95291View attachment 95292View attachment 95293



N'aawww! I have so many screenshots now, I need to delete a lot  

--------------------------
Why does every other villager want to leave apart from Dotty or Rosie adjfckstk -.- !!!


----------



## Mokuren

conorbamodwyer said:


> *My first week in pictures, featuring the resident's of Carragh, 00Jachna, Mokuren and Tortimer
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Week 1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95287View attachment 95288View attachment 95289View attachment 95290View attachment 95291View attachment 95292View attachment 95293



awww we were sooo bad in this game xD Hope to play some games soon at the island again together ^.^ 


Just caught a tarantula yeaa ^-^


----------



## Toadette

Things have been going well in Holiday...can't lie - I've been tempted to TT haha. I really hate waiting for all the villagers to move in and the shops to open up but I guess it's because I already know what's going to happen.

Anyway, today I was pretty disappointed since a second villager moved in RIGHT next to me on the left side...Soleil who I don't really care for and I already have a snooty. And Felicity moved in right next to me on the right side...it sucks! I wanted to be by myself in my corner with the waterfall in my backyard but now I have two villagers next to me. I'm a villager sandwich :/

Oh well, I will definitely think about letting Soleil move when she asks...ugh. Another thing I have no patience for lol.

Other than that, things are slowly moving...at least I have my other town haha!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> Why does every other villager want to leave apart from Dotty or Rosie adjfckstk -.- !!!



Isn't that so typical ?! You know how I love my Dotty and she was the first villager to try and move out of Carragh -__-

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyBeans said:


> Managed to catch a tarantula after five mins of searching! Also got a firely and mosquito.



Nice one =D I still don't have the scorpion on the town that I've had since the release - I'm hoping that things will go differently this time around 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just got my tenth badge! =D


----------



## 00jachna

Hi guys


----------



## JellyBeans

Updates:

Haven't played as much due to school but..

- I have two badges
- got some more hybrids
- Tammy is all moved in
- I built a bench
- I'm practically broke

All going well!


----------



## Lavochain

Wow, it has been quiet today. Hope everyone is alright.


----------



## JellyBeans

I know right? It's scary.


Just s note for everyone, for catching bugs and fish the ACNL guide app has been really useful! I discovered it a while ago and you can keep track of anything and everything you have. It's free and well worth getting!


----------



## Improv

Forgot to update yesterday!

Yesterday:
- 100% approval rating
- Ken was unboxing in my town
- Got 2 orange pansies, 1 pink rose
- Caught enough fish for a badge (but Phineas is being mean and won't show up >_>)
- Payed off my first actual house payment
- Caught a tarantula!!!
- Katrina visited

Currently, I have caught 24 bugs & 36 fish and it is my 4th day in town;
I started working on a new bridge today, Saharah was in town so I got a new carpet + wallpaper, Kabuki has roped off a section in town, I got 3 more orange pansies, and I planted several more trees this afternoon.

AND I GOT A BADGE

*edit:* Are we allowed to buy things with TBT bells? I'm in need of a wetsuit and was wondering if that'd be okay or not.


----------



## Nimega

Hi! I was wondering something... Is it OK to get a haircut done at someone's town, or would it be considered cheating?


----------



## JellyBeans

Just got 480k from 500 turnips 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nimega said:


> Hi! I was wondering something... Is it OK to get a haircut done at someone's town, or would it be considered cheating?



That's fine c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Improv said:


> Forgot to update yesterday!
> 
> Yesterday:
> - 100% approval rating
> - Ken was unboxing in my town
> - Got 2 orange pansies, 1 pink rose
> - Caught enough fish for a badge (but Phineas is being mean and won't show up >_>)
> - Payed off my first actual house payment
> - Caught a tarantula!!!
> - Katrina visited
> 
> Currently, I have caught 24 bugs & 36 fish and it is my 4th day in town;
> I started working on a new bridge today, Saharah was in town so I got a new carpet + wallpaper, Kabuki has roped off a section in town, I got 3 more orange pansies, and I planted several more trees this afternoon.
> 
> AND I GOT A BADGE
> 
> *edit:* Are we allowed to buy things with TBT bells? I'm in need of a wetsuit and was wondering if that'd be okay or not.



Well done! And I believe you can buy anything that doesn't help you with a challenge: a wetsuit should be fine!


----------



## Lavochain

JellyBeans said:


> I know right? It's scary.
> 
> 
> Just s note for everyone, for catching bugs and fish the ACNL guide app has been really useful! I discovered it a while ago and you can keep track of anything and everything you have. It's free and well worth getting!



I will have to look into the app. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Nimega

Poppy just asked me to bring her a cherry from another town. Would any of you guys please give me one (or a few) cherries to bring to my town? I could give you pears in exchange!


----------



## Bluetwoen

I wanna join in on this one! Reset my town yesterday, so I'm a little late, but I wanna join nonetheless!
However, I'm not going to follow all the rules, I'm gonna plot reset and I've transferred some items and money from my old save.
I'm going to try collecting a billion on top of my already earned money.
If I don't get to parttake in the competitions for that reason, that's fine! I just wanna be in on the social aspect of it.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Bluetwoen said:


> I wanna join in on this one! Reset my town yesterday, so I'm a little late, but I wanna join nonetheless!
> However, I'm not going to follow all the rules, I'm gonna plot reset and I've transferred some items and money from my old save.
> I'm going to try collecting a billion on top of my already earned money.
> If I don't get to parttake in the competitions for that reason, that's fine! I just wanna be in on the social aspect of it.



I can't stop you from participating in the challenge but unfortunately you wouldn't be eligible for prizes available for the completion of some of the tasks - only because that would be unfair for the people who have completed them while adhering to the rules, which makes achieving them more challenging. However you are more than welcome to use this thread to keep us updated on your new town. We would love to hear about your progress! =)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys, I have been inactive all day because my bloody 3DS broke out of nowhere! It has been going strong since the release date even after a few drops here and there but today, it suddenly died on me.

Luckily I had enough money saved to buy a secondhand 3DS - but I have lost you all as friends!

*Add my new FC please:* 4613-9822-7332


----------



## Bluetwoen

conorbamodwyer said:


> I can't stop you from participating in the challenge but unfortunately you wouldn't be eligible for prizes available for the completion of some of the tasks - only because that would be unfair for the people who have completed them while adhering to the rules, which makes achieving them more challenging. However you are more than welcome to use this thread to keep us updated on your new town. We would love to hear about your progress! =)



Yeah, I expected that, and it's only fair. Not too big on the TBT bells anyways, so bigger chance for someone else to get them! Looking forward to the challenges, keeping you all updated and seeing your progress. It's gonna be fun!


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today in Confetti:

-I finally got my building permit and the construction of my first suspension bridge began. 
-I also figured out how I'm going to place my path. I'm thinking of a loop that starts at the station, goes around my town, and ends at the entrance to the shop area... So kind of like a big circle. Hopefully nobody decides to kill it by plotting where they shouldn't. xD
-I also finished making another part of my path. I've decided to challenge myself by not using anyone else's qr codes and to make my own designs
-Ruby has given me the nickname honeybun and I really hope it catches on. The only one I'd want more is 'princess'. Lol. Or cupcake...
-Willow has moved in
-Mr. Mint now lives in a real house instead of a tent. His only possession is a lantern, though. 
-I added more things to the museum
-and planted a perfect peach tree


----------



## helloxcutiee

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys, I have been inactive all day because my bloody 3DS broke out of nowhere! It has been going strong since the release date even after a few drops here and there but today, it suddenly died on me.

Luckily I had enough money saved to buy a secondhand 3DS - but I have lost you all as friends!

*Add my new FC please:* 4613-9822-7332[/QUOTE]
Added you


----------



## Mokuren

Good morning! 
Yesterday I was too lazy to post something - also I havn't played that much. 

Yesterday! in Kyaro
x caught like 10 Dorados xD
x caught finally a Coelacanth
x caught a lot of insectes I didn't had  
x no badges >< 
x almost 10 million bells 
x landscaping 

So not much... but it's okay. And also shampoodle will open soon 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Today in Kyaro updates:

x N and S Store will upgrade (not sure how it's called in the english version, I mean the shop with the raccoons)
xgot two badges when I started the game - catalogue maniac B and lot of fishing badge


----------



## HHoney

I had a really good day in Chai... Got Derwin to move in... But...it looks lonely over there. Worked hard catching bugs for my new bridge! 

Thinking ahead, trying to find a good spot for the campsite.
When the Dream Suite opens I hope to find maps like mine. Regretting accepting this town with the Town Tree pushed like Baby in the corner.


----------



## Lavochain

I will add you now Conor, what a pain for you!

*:: Arcadia Updates ::*

:: I earned my 5th badge and should have a few more on the way. 
:: I met Pascal when I caught my first Scallop. 
:: Gulliver washed up on my beach. 
:: My shop is upgrading. 
:: Sable is like my BFF now. 
:: My house has three rooms now, and another to be added tomorrow. 

*:: Aims for today :: *

Save up to 10mil. 
Catch more fish and bugs. 
_Try_ to get Elvis to suggest more PWPs (Zen).


----------



## Mokuren

Everyone is so quiet since yesterday >_<


----------



## 00jachna

lol, 

I have never actually watched Disney so I'm probably going to skip this weeks fashion show >.<
I think hats are on premium atm.


----------



## Lavochain

Has there only been two entries so far?


----------



## 00jachna

I'll probably play this game a little more once school ends 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know another competition we can have.

We show off a really pretty area in our town, either inside or outside. Each Sunday entries are submitted through this thread and all off them are then showed of on Sunday in the same post, everyone gets one vote and it is PM'd to me. 

To make things a bit more interesting we should all put in one item to "bet" with, the winner of the week gets all the items that were betted.


Waddja think people?


----------



## JellyBeans

I'd probably participate Jachna, don't know what others would think.

Haven't played yet today, I'm going to design a Disney entry and maybe do some landscaping - if Leif has an axe!!


----------



## Improv

conorbamodwyer said:


> Guys, I have been inactive all day because my bloody 3DS broke out of nowhere! It has been going strong since the release date even after a few drops here and there but today, it suddenly died on me.
> 
> Luckily I had enough money saved to buy a secondhand 3DS - but I have lost you all as friends!
> 
> *Add my new FC please:* 4613-9822-7332



Added  you!


----------



## Lavochain

That sounds interesting Jack, I'd give it a go.


----------



## JellyBeans

Got an entry for the Disney fashion show - excuse the quality of photos (and design!)



Spoiler: Pics










It's just a t shirt with Mickey on the front, Minnie on the back and hearts in the sleeves.


----------



## Mokuren

Yes sounds good the new competition ^-^ 

I will also enter for the disney challange - it's finished I only need white long socks xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

May I get some signatures from someone for a villager?


----------



## Lavochain

God, I've spent ages laying my new paths all along the plaza etc. It looks cute though and fits my Zen/Modern look perfectly. I've had an awesome idea for a themed town and am going to buy a cartridge tomorrow, so excited!!


----------



## LillyKay

Lavochain said:


> God, I've spent ages laying my new paths all along the plaza etc. It looks cute though and fits my Zen/Modern look perfectly. I've had an awesome idea for a themed town and am going to buy a cartridge tomorrow, so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 95489



Wow, Lavochain, that looks fantastic! I should visit soon.


----------



## Lavochain

LillyKay said:


> Wow, Lavochain, that looks fantastic! I should visit soon.



Thank you so much, it took so long to lay, I didn't create it but got it from a tumblr page, they're awesome! I just want some nice grass/floral patterns now.
With pleasure, if we are both available at the weekend then I'd love to have you over. That goes for anyone who'd like to come too.


----------



## Bluetwoen

*What happened in Bananena today:*

- Molly moved in yesterday, yay!
- Saw 5 tarantulas, couldn't catch any of them. 
- My approval rating is 95%! Maybe I can get 100% before bed.
- Donated lots of new fish, bugs and fossils to the museum!
- Phoebe will move in tomorrow!

EDIT: My approval rating is now 100%! Yay! Now I can finally build that second bridge *U*


----------



## Lavochain

Bluetwoen said:


> *What happened in Bananena today:*
> 
> - Molly moved in yesterday, yay!
> - Saw 5 tarantulas, couldn't catch any of them.
> - My approval rating is 95%! Maybe I can get 100% before bed.
> - Donated lots of new fish, bugs and fossils to the museum!
> - Phoebe will move in tomorrow!



Awesome and welcome on board


----------



## Nimega

I didn't do much today (I have some reports to finish and kind of a lot of work these days, so I don't have as much time to play as I'd want, luckily this hell will end on Friday morning!), I just watered flowers, did some tasks for my neighbors and paid off a Zen Clock I've just been requested. Not bad, IMO!


----------



## 00jachna

Current fashion show prizepool:

- About 1.5 million bells
- 2 Silver Axes
- 2 Pink Tulips and one Orange
- 2 Orange Cosmos and 1 Pink
- 1 Orange Pansie


----------



## JellyBeans

Ah, all the prizes I won't win..  Good luck to all


----------



## Lavochain

00jachna said:


> Current fashion show prizepool:
> 
> - About 1.5 million bells
> - 2 Silver Axes
> - 2 Pink Tulips and one Orange
> - 2 Orange Cosmos and 1 Pink
> - 1 Orange Pansie



How can I donate......?

I wont either Jelly, but it's fun to participate.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today in Confetti:

-The bridge is made but I can't work on the second yet because...
-Graham plotted a spot for his house in a very inconvenient spot. This is where the summer challenge becomes challenging. I must resist the urge to time travel his hamster self out of here. Ugfyfhh!
-I'll get my original bridge demolished instead. It doesn't match and I don't like its location. 
-Mr. Mint is now a proud owner of a blue bureau thanks to his worried mother. No letters to Lolly, though. Her mother isn't so worried. xD
-Lolly's house is pink now
-I'm starting to think I'll find a unicorn in this game before I ever stumble across a tarantula...
-And I paid off the first house loan for Lolly. 

I didn't get a ton done today but it was my weekly errand day so... Yeah. xD


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Today I started my Fairy-Tale themed town of Astoria. :3 

My 5 villagers are: 
Barold
Cesar
Mathilda
Flora 
Alice 

I'm not particularly fond of them, but they'll do I guess. (I'll have to avoid Barold though bc he creeps me out)


----------



## 00jachna

Lavochain said:


> How can I donate......?
> 
> I wont either Jelly, but it's fun to participate.



Just send me a PM and I'll open my gate 



I GET OFF MOTHER****ING SCHOOL TOMORROW!!!! Now I can finally do something about that Raffelsia that popped up 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, here is a list off villagers that I wish not to keep due to house placement:

Solelil
Poncho
Gala
Leonardo 
Clay


If you want any of them speak up now


----------



## 00jachna

[/COLOR]
x caught like 10 Dorados xD
x caught finally a Coelacanth
x caught a lot of insectesIdidndidIdidndIdidndiinsectesIdidndidIdiinsectesIdidndidIdidndIdidndiinse
x N and S Store



AkaneDeath said:


> Today in Confetti:
> 
> -The bridge is made but I can't work on the second yet because...
> -Graham plotted a spot for his house in a very inconvenient spot. This is where the summer challenge becomes challenging. I must resist the urge to time travel his hamster self out of here. Ugfyfhh!
> -I'll get my original bridge demolished instead. It doesn't match and I don't like its location.
> -Mr. Mint is now a proud owner of a blue bureau thanks to his worried mother. No letters to Lolly, though. Her mother isn't so worried. xD
> -Lolly's house is pink now
> -I'm starting to think I'll find a unicorn in this game before I ever stumble cross a tarantula...
> -And I paid off the first house loan for Lolly.
> 
> I didn't get a ton done today but it was my weekly errand day so... Yeah. xD



Julian exsits so yeah, prolly xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im on my phone so my posts get a little wierd


----------



## AkaneDeath

00jachna said:


> [/COLOR]
> x caught like 10 Dorados xD
> x caught finally a Coelacanth
> x caught a lot of insectesIdidndidIdidndIdidndiinsectesIdidndidIdiinsectesIdidndidIdidndIdidndiinse
> x N and S Store
> 
> 
> 
> Julian exsits so yeah, prolly xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Im on my phone so my posts get a little wierd



Oh, yeah! Didn't even think of him. I was more picturing a unicorn wandering around town that I have to catch with my net, to be honest. xD


----------



## Mokuren

My Turnip price is 606 bells! So if anyone want to sell now is the time


----------



## AkaneDeath

The animal crossing gods have blessed me tonight for I have finally caught my first tarantula. It only took me a year to do it... xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I was on a day trip yesterday with my dad and sister and the day before my DS broke so I am officially active again  Adding FCs now - sorry for the delay =)

*Update on Carragh Since Monday*
- Built a dream suite
- Built a water well
- Built a lighthouse
- Landscaped 

That's pretty much it  I have all of the June bugs and fish to catch yet so I'm going to make a stab at that today.

Congrats Jachna on all the catches and AkaneDeath on the tarantula! Loving the paths Lavochain! Welcome ElysiaCrossing and Bluetwoen, keep us updated on the new towns! =D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay I have added everyone on the list =) For those who haven't added me - I've updated my new FC in the side bar <--- =)


----------



## Mokuren

I need two more fish the saddled bichir and the char T__T Then I have every fish I can get so far... Insects are also two more missing ,__,


----------



## conorbamodwyer

*Morning Turnip Price:* 445 Bells
*Premium:* Cherry


----------



## AkaneDeath

Spoiler









Just thought I'd show everyone the patterns I keep going on about. ^^


----------



## conorbamodwyer

AkaneDeath said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95547
> View attachment 95548
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd show everyone the patterns I keep going on about. ^^



These are nice =D


----------



## Lavochain

AkaneDeath said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95547
> View attachment 95548
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd show everyone the patterns I keep going on about. ^^



Cute and on theme!


Welcome back Conor!

I am currently trying to get my perfect map and apples for my new town. I obviously wont be doing the challange with it but may update you all from time to time if that is alright. 

I now have another character in Arcadia, Fleur who will be my gardener and landscaper.


----------



## AkaneDeath

The white area is whipped cream but the details didn't show in the photos I took. Still practicing. ^^
But thanks!


----------



## Lavochain

AkaneDeath said:


> The white area is whipped cream but the details didn't show in the photos I took. Still practicing. ^^
> But thanks!



I really can't wait to see your town one day, it's such a cute concept!


----------



## 00jachna

Also, here is a list off villagers that I wish not to keep due to house placement:

Solelil
Poncho
Gala
Leonardo 
Clay


If you want any of them speak up now


----------



## Lavochain

Wow, creating my new town has been on ordeal! Luckily after 3 hours or more I now have a nice map, apples and Winnie to start with. 

Not much to report in Arcadia, my turnip prices are 60 bells, they always suck.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

AkaneDeath said:


> The animal crossing gods have blessed me tonight for I have finally caught my first tarantula. It only took me a year to do it... xD



Holy crap. How? XD 

I still haven't caught one in my main town. XD


----------



## 00jachna

Like... my entire town is calling me "shmoopy"

But I ain't complaining


----------



## Improv

Muffy has planted herself right where my campsite was going to go today...sigh. I'll find a new place for the campsite & put my caf? there once she moves out.

I got two badges today! 50% bug encyclopedia & 50% diving encyclopedia!

Got another orange pansy, a blue pansy, and a pink rose today. 

& I finished my bridge yesterday, so it was built today. :b


----------



## JellyBeans

Booking junction is expanding tomorriw! Also Pancetti has moved in and I'm building the dream suite. Haven't yet played today, but I'm about to!


----------



## Improv

Have a question, does anyone think it's possible to earn 800,000 bells in 1 day? I have the crown in stock and I only have 200,000 left over from the bridge & my house payment yesterday.


----------



## Lavochain

Improv said:


> Have a question, does anyone think it's possible to earn 800,000 bells in 1 day? I have the crown in stock and I only have 200,000 left over from the bridge & my house payment yesterday.



It is however will take a lot of patience with the island(if you have it). If not then I will open my gates and you are welcome to borrow the money from me. I understand how difficult making bells can be without time travel or luck with turnips


----------



## 00jachna

Improv said:


> Have a question, does anyone think it's possible to earn 800,000 bells in 1 day? I have the crown in stock and I only have 200,000 left over from the bridge & my house payment yesterday.



I can borrow or give it to you if you need it ASAP  (I have like 20 million )


----------



## Mokuren

Anyone wants to play some games on the island? 

I can also borrow some bells if needed ^-^


----------



## 00jachna

I'll play some minigames, I just wanna do some SSB4 first


----------



## Mokuren

Sure! Have to do a trade first. I need sooo much clovers. I have now 100 xD


----------



## Improv

Thanks, guys! I have the island, but I think I'd rather earn the bells myself just so I can say that _I_ earned the crown, y'know?


----------



## Lavochain

Improv said:


> Thanks, guys! I have the island, but I think I'd rather earn the bells myself just so I can say that _I_ earned the crown, y'know?



Fair enough, cut down most of the trees on your island and creep between them catching bugs. I don't bother with sharks when I'm trying to make quick bells, as it is more time consuming.


----------



## Mokuren

Improv I could swear your profil picture is Toma from blue ride spring - not sure xD?!


----------



## Improv

Mokuren said:


> Improv I could swear your profil picture is Toma from blue ride spring - not sure xD?!



It's actually Mamura from Hirunaka no Ryuusei :b


----------



## Mokuren

I don't know the manga but it looks good. Have to read it


----------



## Improv

I have toy hammers at my island if anyone was looking for one.


----------



## 00jachna

Improv said:


> I have toy hammers at my island if anyone was looking for one.



OMFG I NEED IT XD


----------



## Improv

00jachna said:


> OMFG I NEED IT XD



Haha, do you really? I can open my gates nd let you come buy one xp


----------



## AkaneDeath

Lavochain said:


> I really can't wait to see your town one day, it's such a cute concept!



Yeah, sure! I'd love to see yours too!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Forgot to post my new map here from the 1st. Here it is!



Pros
-Peaches as native fruit.
-Plaza is in the center of town.
-Retail and town hall are at the top of the map.
-My favorite river layout.
-My house by the waterfall.

Cons
-I wanted triangle grass but circle is fine.
-3 ponds. I'm okay with the two up top but the third one in the middle? really?
-I wish the river went from the left instead of right.

Villagers I actually like so far are Carmen, Keaton, and Mira..I really want Papi though 
VIVA LA MAUI BAY


----------



## Toadette

Just to let ya'll know, I decided I don't like the name of my town and since I am not too attached... I let it go today. I will be starting over but I won't be participating in the Summer Challenge since it's too far past the start date. Thanks for the fun I had these past few days 

 Good luck everyone else!


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today in Confetti:

-The beautiful town ordinance went into effect
-I started working on a second permanent bridge
-Graham moved in. His name fits my theme... Like a graham cracker... Cute but he's not, or at least in my opinion. He would be adorable if not for those mad scientist sunglasses. He'll be leaving the moment he asks. Okay, not /the/ moment because I can't time travel but... Yeah. 
-Mr. Mint has paid off his first home loan
-I now have cherries and peaches growing in town
-lazy cube has lived up to his lazy personality by demanding that I deliver a package to Rocco when the hippo was not even a step away from us. He's so cute that I don't care. xD
-Lord Licorice has moved in today! Dun dun dun!!!
-And poor Princess Lolly can't seem to catch a firefly to save her life and the Mosquitos find her to be tasty. xD


----------



## AkaneDeath

I'd love to add some of you and see if we can't be friends if anyone here wants that!


----------



## Lavochain

AkaneDeath said:


> I'd love to add some of you and see if we can't be friends if anyone here wants that!



I will add your FC and then we can visit and become BF in games. I'm sure others will too as a lot of us have already done so


----------



## HHoney

Hello all...
After many days of this challenge... I'm out. I loaded up my DS, don't know how it happened and I went backwards 2days. Lost ALL my turnips. Awful new villager & more. I was so upset I it felt like my town data had crashed.

I'm ready to cheer on the sidelines. I'm resetting today. Any ideas on how I could help other players without having them "cheat"?

I want to feel the joy of seeing towns at the end of the challenge! Keep going! I'm cheering for you!


----------



## Nimega

So, i am finally done with finals!!!!!! Now I can ACTUALLY play ACNL.  You guys will see me around more often from now on!


----------



## Mokuren

Nimega said:


> So, i am finally done with finals!!!!!! Now I can ACTUALLY play ACNL.  You guys will see me around more often from now on!




I wish I would also be finished :/ I have another 3 weeks xD 


Update of Kyaro:
x I have now 17 badges  
x Kyaro got a forest with a lot of clovers, mushrooms and so on. It looks really great
x got the request for brewsters
x got shampoodle
x Silver fishing rod and net  
x finished some pwps ^^
x caught my 5th tarantula xD


----------



## Lavochain

Aww, it's a shame that so many people seem to be getting bored or frustrated with this. Everything is so quiet!
I wish you all the best 

:: Turnips :: 55 bells
:: Premium :: Goldfish


----------



## Improv

AkaneDeath said:


> I'd love to add some of you and see if we can't be friends if anyone here wants that!



I'll add you! & we could visit and best friend each other in game like Lavochain suggested, that'd be neato.


----------



## Lavochain

Has anyone got an axe I can buy?


----------



## JellyBeans

I'm still playing, but due to school I have less time to play. I'll update as frequently as possible!


----------



## 00jachna

You guys are making so much progress xD


----------



## JellyBeans

I'm not


----------



## 00jachna

JellyBeans said:


> I'm not



Lets form a club


----------



## AkaneDeath

Improv said:


> I'll add you! & we could visit and best friend each other in game like Lavochain suggested, that'd be neato.



Alright, cool! Thanks!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

AkaneDeath said:


> I'd love to add some of you and see if we can't be friends if anyone here wants that!



I have you added! =) My FC is in the sidebar!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am doing some fishing in Carragh - Gate is open if anyone wants to join me =)

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Update on Carragh*
Reset Centre is up and running
Paths are progressing nicely!
FINALLY caught a snail and coelacanth - it rained for the first time in Carragh today!
Almost finished my fruit orchard
Lots of new hybrids have appeared


----------



## Lavochain

Aaah, I've finally found a 3DS XL poptart around my area, and actually at a reasonable price!

Hi Conor, nice to see you! I would do however I'm off and on due to getting sorted for a wedding tomorrow. When is the fashion show btw?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Toadette said:


> Just to let ya'll know, I decided I don't like the name of my town and since I am not too attached... I let it go today. I will be starting over but I won't be participating in the Summer Challenge since it's too far past the start date. Thanks for the fun I had these past few days
> 
> Good luck everyone else!



Hey, it's only June 5th! You'll have plenty of time to catch up! We want to hear all about your new town


----------



## Toadette

conorbamodwyer said:


> Hey, it's only June 5th! You'll have plenty of time to catch up! We want to hear all about your new town




Aww, thanks! Well good news, today I found the perfect town for me to the extreme haha. The only thing that isn't perfect are the villagers but they are not the worst xD

My layout, fruit, house placement and mayor are perfect! I will stay updated and I will continue on with the Summer Challenge, thanks for letting me still participate!


----------



## Improv

Toadette said:


> Aww, thanks! Well good news, today I found the perfect town for me to the extreme haha. The only thing that isn't perfect are the villagers but they are not the worst xD
> 
> My layout, fruit, house placement and mayor are perfect! I will stay updated and I will continue on with the Summer Challenge, thanks for letting me still participate!



Congrats!


----------



## Toadette

Improv said:


> Congrats!



Thank you! For once I'm really happy with everything


----------



## Lavochain

Toadette said:


> Aww, thanks! Well good news, today I found the perfect town for me to the extreme haha. The only thing that isn't perfect are the villagers but they are not the worst xD
> 
> My layout, fruit, house placement and mayor are perfect! I will stay updated and I will continue on with the Summer Challenge, thanks for letting me still participate!



Yaaay!!


----------



## Toadette

Tarantulas are my premium today LOL!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lavochain said:


> Yaaay!!



!!!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I just paid off my home loan today in Astoria! Woohoo! 

I've also been fishing and catching bugs to donate to the museum and selling the extras to make bells


----------



## Toadette

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I just paid off my home loan today in Astoria! Woohoo!
> 
> I've also been fishing and catching bugs to donate to the museum and selling the extras to make bells



Awesome! I just paid off my first house loan myself!

And I was thinking, I didn't know if I just missed it on the list, but another goal could be to collect all or as many as possible, museum pieces of art from Redd!


----------



## Mokuren

Someone wants to play games on the island?


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Mokuren said:


> Someone wants to play games on the island?



I'm down! ^.^


----------



## Mokuren

So you want? ^--^ added you )


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Mokuren said:


> So you want? ^--^ added you )



Add this Fc instead! 3024-8263-5166


----------



## JellyBeans

Yeah when is the fashion show? c:


----------



## conorbamodwyer

JellyBeans said:


> Yeah when is the fashion show? c:



The poll is supposed to go up tonight.

@LillyKay Does that still suit you?


----------



## Mokuren

Sure!  My town or yours? :3


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Mokuren said:


> Sure!  My town or yours? :3



Yours, I don't have the island yet.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Toadette said:


> Thank you! For once I'm really happy with everything



I'm so glad you're rejoining and that you're excited! This challenge isn't about being the first to complete the tasks or getting the most finished - it's about creating a perfect town that we will never want to reset and doing it together! Congrats =D


----------



## Mokuren

whaaat tonight! I will send my entry now o.o


Will open my gate in a seconde


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Can I join ye on the island?


----------



## Toadette

conorbamodwyer said:


> I'm so glad you're rejoining and that you're excited! This challenge isn't about being the first to complete the tasks or getting the most finished - it's about creating a perfect town that we will never want to reset and doing it together! Congrats =D




Thanks so much for your support!  And I agree, this is just a fun way to get us all started on our new journey!


----------



## Mokuren

conorbamodwyer said:


> Can I join ye on the island? &#55357;&#56836;



Sure! Come over - my gate is open


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Great! Have you added my new FC ?


----------



## Mokuren

Aww you have a new 3ds right? I will add it now >_< Have to close my gate at first D:


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Ah no you guys so ahead in that case - I don't want to disrupt ye. I can come another time


----------



## helloxcutiee

I can't play until I get off work unfortunately..but my goals for today..
-Pay off my first bridge.
-Catch more fish and bugs.
-Work on my hybrid breeding. So far I have 2 pink roses and 2 orange pansies I believe.
Also, I have no idea when I'm getting the island unlocked..feels like forever and I started my town on the 1st.


----------



## Mokuren

*My entry for the fasion show this week: BAYMAX from the movie Baymax xD*



Spoiler


----------



## Lavochain

Helloxcutiee said:


> I can't play until I get off work unfortunately..but my goals for today..
> -Pay off my first bridge.
> -Catch more fish and bugs.
> -Work on my hybrid breeding. So far I have 2 pink roses and 2 orange pansies I believe.
> Also, I have no idea when I'm getting the island unlocked..feels like forever and I started my town on the 1st.



The day after you pay off your first mortgage Tortimer will ask you to meet him at the docks, then the next day you will have the island.


----------



## Improv

conorbamodwyer said:


> Ah no you guys so ahead in that case - I don't want to disrupt ye. I can come another time



Did you get just a regular ol' 3DS or a New 3DS XL? I'm wanting a N3DSXL so bad now but aagh money ;(


----------



## LillyKay

conorbamodwyer said:


> The poll is supposed to go up tonight.
> 
> @LillyKay Does that still suit you?



Hi all, sorry I haven’t been active. I have been lead pro on the duty/emergency desk and have been returning home so tired!

Fashion show submissions end at 9pm this evening. In about half an hour.

Can someone help me set up the polls please? Firstly, I do not know how to do them. Secondly, I am so tired I am dozing off and cannot even ready instructions. Thanks in advance 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is my submission. I nearly didn't manage to do one. I just did the quickest I could think of -  Snow White



Spoiler: Front











Spoiler: Side











Spoiler: Back


----------



## Lavochain

LillyKay said:


> Hi all, sorry I haven?t been active. I have been lead pro on the duty/emergency desk and have been returning home so tired!
> 
> Fashion show submissions end at 9pm this evening. In about half an hour.
> 
> Can someone help me set up the polls please? Firstly, I do not know how to do them. Secondly, I am so tired I am dozing off and cannot even ready instructions. Thanks in advance
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here is my submission. I nearly didn't manage to do one. I just did the quickest I could think of -  Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Back



Cute! If you need me to do it then I am free right now.


----------



## LillyKay

Lavochain said:


> Cute! If you need me to do it then I am free right now.




Thanks.

Thank you very much for offering. Much appreciated it <3. I will head for the shower! Thanks again Lavochain.


----------



## Lavochain

LillyKay said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Thank you very much for offering. Much appreciated it <3. I will head for the shower! Thanks again Lavochain.



No problem. I will do it at 9pm just in case we have any late entries.


----------



## Lavochain

Poll is done guys, please vote!!


----------



## Toadette

Question:

Are we allowed to go to someone else's town to buy things from their store/get haircut, go to their island, etc? Like my husbands town has a bunch of bushes on the ground that I have been collecting, but would my new Mayor be allowed to pick those up? And is that the same as buying from his store?


----------



## Lavochain

Toadette said:


> Question:
> 
> Are we allowed to go to someone else's town to buy things from their store/get haircut, go to their island, etc? Like my husbands town has a bunch of bushes on the ground that I have been collecting, but would my new Mayor be allowed to pick those up? And is that the same as buying from his store?



Yes. As long as it does not help you with any of the main challenges, found on the front page, then you can buy to your hearts content.


----------



## Toadette

Oh awesome! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Lavochain said:


> The day after you pay off your first mortgage Tortimer will ask you to meet him at the docks, then the next day you will have the island.


Oh okay. Is it the first payment of 10,000? Because I already paid that on the 2nd and he still hasn't shown up. Weird.


----------



## Improv

Helloxcutiee said:


> Oh okay. Is it the first payment of 10,000? Because I already paid that on the 2nd and he still hasn't shown up. Weird.



No, it's after you pay the 30 some thousand payment.


----------



## AkaneDeath

I was looking at houses all day today so not much progress here. 

-Flo plotted her house out. She's not a dreamie but she didn't sit down on top of my path like a certain hamster did so I'm not filmed with fiery rage every time I see her square. No wonder he needs those glasses if he couldn't see my well placed road. 'This spot looks nice! I'll just build my house in the middle of this freeway!!' Derp. 
-kapp'n is now available to take Lolly to the island
-Still trying to raise funds for that bridge
-added more to the museum
-Lolly and Mr. Mint have bigger homes now
-Lord Licorice still lives in a tent
-got two badges
-the flower shop is being built
-And I planted a ton of trees.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Improv said:


> No, it's after you pay the 30 some thousand payment.


Oh. I guess I should get on that then. Lol thanks


----------



## LillyKay

AkaneDeath said:


> I was looking at houses all day today so not much progress here.
> 
> -Flo plotted her house out. She's not a dreamie but she didn't sit down on top of my path like a certain hamster did so I'm not filmed with fiery rage every time I see her square. No wonder he needs those glasses if he couldn't see my well placed road. 'This spot looks nice! I'll just build my house in the middle of this freeway!!' Derp.
> -kapp'n is now available to take Lolly to the island
> -Still trying to raise funds for that bridge
> -added more to the museum
> -Lolly and Mr. Mint have bigger homes now
> -Lord Licorice still lives in a tent
> -got two badges
> -the flower shop is being built
> -And I planted a ton of trees.



Well done!


----------



## AkaneDeath

LillyKay said:


> Well done!



Thanks!


----------



## 00jachna

Gala is moving on the 11:th

Speak up if you want this adorable little pig <333333333333333333333333333


----------



## JellyBeans

Updates:

- I have the QR code machine
- Kicks is in its second day of construction
- I have t&t mart
- I have around 10 hybrids
- caught quite a few new fish and bugs and diving creatures


----------



## LillyKay

Hi guys, this is my update for the week. I was not able to give daily updates:

*News update in Jardin:*
*** Flurry moved into a perfect space three days ago. 
*** Dream suite opened two days ago.
*** T&T Mart opened yesterday.
** *Kick’s shoe store opened today.
*** Shrunk approached me this morning for signatures for Club LOL.

*Medals:*
*** 12 bronze so far, last one received a few minutes ago for refurbishing.
*** 2 silver
*** 1 gold.

*Activities:*
I have been buying a lot of furniture from the home show case via Street Pass and refurbishing at Retail.
I have been earning a decent amount of medals on Tortimer tours – mainly by myself because I go very late at night. I would love to go as a group though.
House expansions eating into my savings! 

*Gardening:*
*** Roses: 3 Black, 1 Purple, 1 Orange and 7 Pink Roses.
*** Pansies: 5 Orange and 1 blue Pansy.
*** Cosmos: 6 Pink.
** *I will be starting on landscaping this week.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Improv said:


> Did you get just a regular ol' 3DS or a New 3DS XL? I'm wanting a N3DSXL so bad now but aagh money ;(



Hey! I actually got the 3DS XL preowned and I'm in love with it. The screen is so big and everything appears more colourful and better defined somehow. Would definitely recommend you save up for it=)

- - - Post Merge - - -

@LavoChain thanks for taking over that poll yesterday!


----------



## Nimega

I made a million bells out of island beetle hunting. Can't wait to buy turnips tomorrow and then selling them for a high price!!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Nimega said:


> I made a million bells out of island beetle hunting. Can't wait to buy turnips tomorrow and then selling them for a high price!!



Congrats! =)


----------



## HHoney

So I'm back in! I was looking at my other town and realized I started it May 19th, but was busy with life until the 24th of May. 
I have 3 medals, just got Leif and T&T. I can still play in the challenge!


----------



## Improv

Haven't done anything in my town today, took the SAT this morning & my brain is fried. @_@

I'll beetle hunt some tonight so I can buy turnips in the morning. =D


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Improv said:


> Haven't done anything in my town today, took the SAT this morning & my brain is fried. @_@
> 
> I'll beetle hunt some tonight so I can buy turnips in the morning. =D



Hope it went well for ya!

- - - Post Merge - - -



H-Star said:


> So I'm back in! I was looking at my other town and realized I started it May 19th, but was busy with life until the 24th of May.
> I have 3 medals, just got Leif and T&T. I can still play in the challenge!



Welcome back!


----------



## Improv

conorbamodwyer said:


> Hope it went well for ya!



Thank you! I didn't actually study at all.


----------



## 00jachna

Prolly going to doante something to he fashion show prizepool. I have loads of bells but it seems kind of boring xD


----------



## Toadette

LillyKay said:


> Hi guys, this is my update for the week. I was not able to give daily updates:
> 
> *News update in Jardin:*
> *** Flurry moved into a perfect space three days ago.
> *** Dream suite opened two days ago.
> *** T&T Mart opened yesterday.
> ** *Kick?s shoe store opened today.
> *** Shrunk approached me this morning for signatures for Club LOL.
> 
> *Medals:*
> *** 12 bronze so far, last one received a few minutes ago for refurbishing.
> *** 2 silver
> *** 1 gold.
> 
> *Activities:*
> I have been buying a lot of furniture from the home show case via Street Pass and refurbishing at Retail.
> I have been earning a decent amount of medals on Tortimer tours ? mainly by myself because I go very late at night. I would love to go as a group though.
> House expansions eating into my savings!
> 
> *Gardening:*
> *** Roses: 3 Black, 1 Purple, 1 Orange and 7 Pink Roses.
> *** Pansies: 5 Orange and 1 blue Pansy.
> *** Cosmos: 6 Pink.
> ** *I will be starting on landscaping this week.





WOW! You are amazing! I love how organized your info always is xD 15 medals already is crazy awesome!


----------



## 00jachna

Story Time:

Yesterday my friend, Amaya, told me that Yuka, a villager I like, was in her void. I said that she should visit so that I could get her. This morning I thoguht "I'm going to plot reset so that the one villager I will like won't ruin everything". I then proceded to start with my mayor for whatever reason and I could no longer plot reset. When I walked out I saw that Yukas plot was in a very, very bad position. At this moment I was like "**** it, I' changing my plans". Then I walked around and saw that my campsite had a visitor, Whitney. I was super happy until I realized that I had 10 villagers. I got mad becuase I really like Whitney and Gala is moving soon.


----------



## LillyKay

00jachna said:


> Story Time:
> 
> Yesterday my friend, Amaya, told me that Yuka, a villager I like, was in her void. I said that she should visit so that I could get her. This morning I thoguht "I'm going to plot reset so that the one villager I will like won't ruin everything". I then proceded to start with my mayor for whatever reason and I could no longer plot reset. When I walked out I saw that Yukas plot was in a very, very bad position. At this moment I was like "**** it, I' changing my plans". Then I walked around and saw that my campsite had a visitor, Whitney. I was super happy until I realized that I had 10 villagers. I got mad becuase I really like Whitney and Gala is moving soon.



Oh my goodness, sorry. Something similar happened to me in my main town of Anubia but luckily for me; when I walked out as mayor Katt has plotted just a space too far away from Marcie?s house where I had wanted her (only one space too far between them). I was really happy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toadette said:


> WOW! You are amazing! I love how organized your info always is xD 15 medals already is crazy awesome!



Thanks Toadette  You will all get there soon. I just get too excited about new things (especially games) and try to complete them as quickly as they will allow me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> Prolly going to doante something to he fashion show prizepool. I have loads of bells but it seems kind of boring xD



I too want to donate more and also feel it does not feel as exciting as it could be. I appear to have won again. I am hoping to give Lavochain the opportunity to choose the next theme because she really helped me out when I returned home late and so tired I could hardly keep my eyes open to even start reading on how to start a poll!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

*Turnip Selling Price: *99 Bells
*Premium:* Oranges


----------



## 00jachna

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK MY MOTHER****ING CHARGER ****ING BROKE I AM SO ****ING MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

So many turnips D:


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK MY MOTHER****ING CHARGER ****ING BROKE I AM SO ****ING MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Ooft. I know them feels :'(


----------



## 00jachna

liek if u cri evritiem


----------



## JellyBeans

conorbamodwyer said:


> So many turnips D:



I filled 3 or 4 pages of my locker with them! Now to get a good price :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Diana is in my campsite and I have 9 villagers! Woop :3

Update: she's moving in!


----------



## Lavochain

Hi guys! Sorry for my inactivity, we were at a wedding yesterday and have been to collect my new 3ds ( AC LE PopTart)  
Please add my new FC, I will be using my other ds too however I will be using this one, it's soooo pretty. 

*1134-7847-8627*

Congrats to LillyKay for the fashion show


----------



## LillyKay

Lavochain said:


> Hi guys! Sorry for my inactivity, we were at a wedding yesterday and have been to collect my new 3ds ( AC LE PopTart)
> Please add my new FC, I will be using my other ds too however I will be using this one, it's soooo pretty.
> 
> *1134-7847-8627*
> 
> Congrats to LillyKay for the fashion show



Thanks Lavochain,

As the winner, I must choose the next theme however; I am asking you to do us the honour of picking the next theme please. I will add your new FC straight away and will need to visit at some point to add BF. 

@Conor, we need to add BF too.


----------



## Lavochain

That's sweet LillyKay, I'd be happy to decide on a theme however I'd like to give the oppurtunity to JellyBeans, as I missed their entry out by accident. If they don't want to then I will decide. 


Hold off on the new 3DS guys, someone has taken ?90 of my money when I have a faulty battery/pressure sensitivity. I know how to fix it however it looks like they have tried before, and have totally stripped the threads of one of the screws, so I can't get the back off. I may have to drill into my back plate now :'(

We had a 120mile round trip, I can't believe some people.


----------



## LillyKay

Lavochain said:


> That's sweet LillyKay, I'd be happy to decide on a theme however I'd like to give the oppurtunity to JellyBeans, as I missed their entry out by accident. If they don't want to then I will decide.
> 
> 
> Hold off on the new 3DS guys, someone has taken ?90 of my money when I have a faulty battery/pressure sensitivity. I know how to fix it however it looks like they have tried before, and have totally stripped the threads of one of the screws, so I can't get the back off. I may have to drill into my back plate now :'(
> 
> We had a 120mile round trip, I can't believe some people.



 Sorry to hear about the DS. It is terrible that they sold it knowing what the problem was  

@Jellybeans, sorry about the missed entry. I hope you will be happy to do us the honours.


----------



## Improv

Lavochain said:


> That's sweet LillyKay, I'd be happy to decide on a theme however I'd like to give the oppurtunity to JellyBeans, as I missed their entry out by accident. If they don't want to then I will decide.
> 
> 
> Hold off on the new 3DS guys, someone has taken ?90 of my money when I have a faulty battery/pressure sensitivity. I know how to fix it however it looks like they have tried before, and have totally stripped the threads of one of the screws, so I can't get the back off. I may have to drill into my back plate now :'(
> 
> We had a 120mile round trip, I can't believe some people.



Ah, that's awful.  Hopefully everything will go okay!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I forgot to post what happened in Astoria yesterday! 

I went to a friends town to sell some fruit, and she gave me something to wear so that I wasn't stuck with the default outfit. :3
I worked on my encyclopedia a bit and caught quite a few different kinds of fish! 
I invited Julian to live in my town, so hopefully he plots in a decent spot! 
While I was picking up Julian,  I got my hair done at shampoodle and my character looks adorable now :3
And I finally caught my first tarantula last night!


----------



## JellyBeans

Aw thanks, but honestly the missed entry was fine. Besides, I'm terrible at picking themes; I think lavochain should choose the next theme


----------



## 00jachna

I have 2 great themes just incase nobody els can think of one


----------



## JellyBeans

One theme could be based off something you have in real life, but idk of that's too hard


----------



## 00jachna

My charger might be working again c:


----------



## AkaneDeath

JellyBeans said:


> One theme could be based off something you have in real life, but idk of that's too hard



Like what kind of thing?


----------



## JellyBeans

AkaneDeath said:


> Like what kind of thing?



Like, you choose a dress or t shirt you own, then try and re create it. Just an idea :3

In other news, I've caught all types of shark and I'm currently beetle hunting


----------



## Mokuren

Whoa I hate it! My police station dog says Phineas is in town (I think his name is something like that in english... german one is Helios xD The badged animal) but I can't find him!!! I searched for over an hour and I can't find him via the microphone o_o I guess the dog is laying... And I'm really mad xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Mokuren said:


> Whoa I hate it! My police station dog says Phineas is in town (I think his name is something like that in english... german one is Helios xD The badged animal) but I can't find him!!! I searched for over an hour and I can't find him via the microphone o_o I guess the dog is laying... And I'm really mad xD



Hahahaha that is so mean! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



LillyKay said:


> @Conor, we need to add BF too.



Oh, that's funny because I have you on my BF list even though I have a new 3DS - does that mean you have to re-add me as a BFF?


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today in Confetti:

-My second bridge has been built
-Flo moved in yesterday
-Lord Licorice now owns a home and a chaise chair
-Got new clothes for Lolly and Mr. Mint
-Mr. Mint was invited to the island
-started giving Lolly the sweets themed exterior
-I caught my very first char around five this morning
-Redd came by but I accidentally bought a fake even though I have a sheet for that reason... Eh, oh well. 
-more pwps were suggested but I'm not sure which ones I'll use yet. Suggestions?
-and I got the island ready for beetle hunting

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyBeans said:


> Like, you choose a dress or t shirt you own, then try and re create it. Just an idea :3
> 
> In other news, I've caught all types of shark and I'm currently beetle hunting



That sounds fun! I'd partake in that!


----------



## 00jachna

"art" can be the next Fashion Show theme. You try to make your fav artwork into a dress or shirt not copying but trying to get the generall style of the painting into the piece of clothing


----------



## LillyKay

conorbamodwyer said:


> Oh, that's funny because I have you on my BF list even though I have a new 3DS - does that mean you have to re-add me as a BFF?



It would show me on the list but that is it. You/I would not get notification that I am/you are on or are able to communicate. I could see you playing this morning but despite the BFF being on, we could not communicate!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> It would show me on the list but that is it. You/I would not get notification that I am/you are on or are able to communicate. I could see you playing this morning but despite the BFF being on, we could not communicate!



Oh okay that's a relief - I thought everyone was ignoring me! Lmao xD


----------



## LillyKay

*Jardin Update:*

*** I have just paid off the museum renovation this morning.
*** 3rd silver badge received this morning.
*** QR code machine became available to Floria and a couple of days or so to go for Gardener.
*** Yesterday: Both Floria and Gardener?s lockers are full of turnips.
*** I am fed up of seeing those silver slings going by.
*** Several PWP have been suggested now but none of the ones I want/need!

*Gardening:*
** *Today: The first pink tulip and the fourth Black rose.
*** Yesterday: 2 more orange roses and I more pink rose. 
*** Landscape tasks have started.

- - - Post Merge - - -



conorbamodwyer said:


> Oh okay that's a relief - I thought everyone was ignoring me! Lmao xD



Hahaha... I like that. Why didn't you ask?


----------



## Mokuren

Oh man... I'm sooo tired! We have a dog - he is a year old now. A Eurasier - labrador mix. So he actually is the dog of my sister and she went on a trip for 4 days. He was so unhappy and all night up and than there was a storm and everytime he heard a thunder he barks because he thought my sister will be back x'D He don't bark at all when my sister is at home... it's sad and annoying at the same tme. I need sleep. Not much AC today

Got the flower arch YAY I love it ^-^


----------



## Lavochain

I like your idea JellyBeans and think we should go with it, it'll give us free license to an extent. 

*:: Arcadia Updates ::*

:: Sold 20 pages of turnips. 
:: Club LOL has opened. 
:: Payed the museum renovation costs. 
:: Katrina is in town. 

Turnips - 87 bells
Premium - Dress


----------



## 00jachna

Yuka moved in 2day <333


----------



## Lavochain

Wow, people are quiet. 

*:: Badge Update ::*

Phineas has brought me the Millionaire (Silver) and Famous Stock Trader (Gold) badges.


----------



## LillyKay

Lavochain said:


> Wow, people are quiet.
> 
> *:: Badge Update ::*
> 
> Phineas has brought me the Millionaire (Silver) and Famous Stock Trader (Gold) badges.



Congrats!


----------



## JellyBeans

Calypso updates!

- The dream suite is built
- I made about 3 million from turnips and 200k from beetle hunting 
- tomorrow my house should have a second floor
- Drago is moving out on Friday 
- Diana is placing her plot tomorrow 
- I am making steady progress with hybrids


----------



## 00jachna

JellyBeans said:


> Calypso updates!
> 
> - The dream suite is built
> - I made about 3 million from turnips and 200k from beetle hunting
> - tomorrow my house should have a second floor
> - Drago is moving out on Friday
> - Diana is placing her plot tomorrow
> - I am making steady progress with hybrids



My friend has been looking for Drago forever!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> *Jardin Update:*
> 
> *** I have just paid off the museum renovation this morning.
> *** 3rd silver badge received this morning.
> *** QR code machine became available to Floria and a couple of days or so to go for Gardener.
> *** Yesterday: Both Floria and Gardener’s lockers are full of turnips.
> *** I am fed up of seeing those silver slings going by.
> *** Several PWP have been suggested now but none of the ones I want/need!
> 
> *Gardening:*
> ** *Today: The first pink tulip and the fourth Black rose.
> *** Yesterday: 2 more orange roses and I more pink rose.
> *** Landscape tasks have started.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha... I like that. Why didn't you ask?



Congrats!

TBH i assumed that there must have been something wrong with the BF thing because I know deep down that ye all love me xoxox xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyBeans said:


> Calypso updates!
> 
> - The dream suite is built
> - I made about 3 million from turnips and 200k from beetle hunting
> - tomorrow my house should have a second floor
> - Drago is moving out on Friday
> - Diana is placing her plot tomorrow
> - I am making steady progress with hybrids



Congratsss !

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lavochain said:


> Wow, people are quiet.
> 
> *:: Badge Update ::*
> 
> Phineas has brought me the Millionaire (Silver) and Famous Stock Trader (Gold) badges.



Congrats Lavo


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today in Confetti: 

-I got the campsite paid for so it'll be built tomorrow 
-Cyrus has finally woken up
-I caught another tarantula which I am keeping at the foot of my bed like any normal person would. xD Not. But still. 
-Marshal has plotted out a house. I am so excited to have him back!!
-Red visited. Got the motherly statue. 
-Just finally realized I can force willow's innapropriate scarf off. I think it's got naked dude... Yeah. So not cool. 
-Put more path down
-got my first special stump

You guys are all so fast!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

This week has been a slow week ACNL-wise with my DS predicament, the family trip and the abundance of day-long rehearsals I have to go to for a show I'm going to be in in July, so I haven't had too much to update you guys on! I'm hoping to get right back on track this week now so watch this space  (Hope I'm not speaking too soonn!) Also do we have any Game of Thrones watchers here? **** is getting so real.

This is my week in a nutshell:



Spoiler: Week 2 in Carragh








- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I need to re-add everyone to my BF list <3


----------



## Lavochain

Well done to everyone! I can't believe it has been two weeks now. 

I will have to pop over some time Conor.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Does anyone have any extra axes lying around or any that I can buy? I really need to cut down some trees.


----------



## Lavochain

Helloxcutiee said:


> Does anyone have any extra axes lying around or any that I can buy? I really need to cut down some trees.



I'm in this position all of the time. Unfortunately mine have just broken. Damn this no TT rule


----------



## helloxcutiee

Lavochain said:


> I'm in this position all of the time. Unfortunately mine have just broken. Damn this no TT rule


Leif has been selling watering cans for the past 3 days. Lol


----------



## AkaneDeath

Helloxcutiee said:


> Does anyone have any extra axes lying around or any that I can buy? I really need to cut down some trees.



I have one you can have. ^^


----------



## helloxcutiee

AkaneDeath said:


> I have one you can have. ^^


Thanks so much! Would you want to come to my town or I come to yours?


----------



## AkaneDeath

Helloxcutiee said:


> Thanks so much! Would you want to come to my town or I come to yours?



Either works for me.


----------



## helloxcutiee

AkaneDeath said:


> Either works for me.


Gates are open!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



AkaneDeath said:


> Either works for me.


I'll have to add you though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AkaneDeath said:


> Either works for me.


I added you now


----------



## AkaneDeath

Sorry! I had errands to do. I'm available for the rest of tonight, though.


----------



## helloxcutiee

AkaneDeath said:


> Sorry! I had errands to do. I'm available for the rest of tonight, though.


It's okay  I'll be playing tonight anyways.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Helloxcutiee said:


> It's okay  I'll be playing tonight anyways.



Alright, if you still need it let me know.


----------



## helloxcutiee

AkaneDeath said:


> Alright, if you still need it let me know.


Yes. I will open my gates. You can come to my town at anytime


----------



## AkaneDeath

Helloxcutiee said:


> Yes. I will open my gates. You can come to my town at anytime



Kept looking for awhile but your town never showed up


----------



## helloxcutiee

AkaneDeath said:


> Kept looking for awhile but your town never showed up


Sorry, it was my internet. You can come now though.


----------



## 00jachna

Yay! I got out of school today 

Now I can start playing AC for real


----------



## Mokuren

My finals at university are coming up - so I need much time to learn until july ,___, Don't want to!

*Updates in Kyaro*

New badges: 
x Diving Expert badge
x gold gardener badge
x Skilled Shopper badge
x Happy Home badge
x K.K. Slider Fan badge
x Remake Beginner badge

Other: 
x new flower arch
x suggested fairy tail bench :/ Don't need it!
x my forest is growing
x have now two rooms and the seconde floor


----------



## Lavochain

Woohoo, Kicks is under construction. 

Well done on the achievements guys.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Things are slowly progressing in my town of Astoria:

I've been filling up my encyclopaedia for both fishing and bug catching. I'm probably gonna start diving soon! 
I got my permit (finally!) and I enacted the beautiful ordinance and I built a second bridge. 
Ken plotted yesterday instead of Julian Q~Q 
I plan on paying off my final home loan so I can get the island!

Edit; I just found out that the gardening store has opened up today! ^.^


----------



## helloxcutiee

Today in Maui bay..
-Turnip prices at 82 bells.
-Tadpoles are on premium.


----------



## Bynx

I reset this morning (truthfully i started on the 1st but got super picky about some stuff) Am i OK to join in still I haven't broken any rules or anything, although what is a fashion show exactly? I'm always too shy to get involved with anything so usually i just do it off the forums but it would be nice to join in properly.


----------



## Lavochain

Vyxi said:


> I reset this morning (truthfully i started on the 1st but got super picky about some stuff) Am i OK to join in still I haven't broken any rules or anything, although what is a fashion show exactly? I'm always too shy to get involved with anything so usually i just do it off the forums but it would be nice to join in properly.



You will be more than welcome to join.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Guys what is the theme for this week's fashion show?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vyxi said:


> I reset this morning (truthfully i started on the 1st but got super picky about some stuff) Am i OK to join in still I haven't broken any rules or anything, although what is a fashion show exactly? I'm always too shy to get involved with anything so usually i just do it off the forums but it would be nice to join in properly.



Hey! Of course you're welcome to join! The fashion show is simply a weekly competition where everyone who wants to creates their own design following a specific theme chosen by the previous week's winner, these entries are compiled into a poll thread and the TBT public vote on which is the best!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Update on Carragh

Paid off Mortgage
Got 2 More Badges
Got Sewing Machine in Able Sisters
Second Floor of the Museum is Built*


----------



## helloxcutiee

Anyone have apples, oranges, and pears they are willing to give me?


----------



## LillyKay

Helloxcutiee said:


> Anyone have apples, oranges, and pears they are willing to give me?



I have some that I can spare - 9 in each basket - oranges and pears but the apples are 6.


----------



## helloxcutiee

LillyKay said:


> I have some that I can spare - 9 in each basket - oranges and pears but the apples are 6.


Yes! That's perfect


----------



## LillyKay

conorbamodwyer said:


> Guys what is the theme for this week's fashion show?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Of course you're welcome to join! The fashion show is simply a weekly competition where everyone who wants to creates their own design following a specific theme chosen by the previous week's winner, these entries are compiled into a poll thread and the TBT public vote on which is the best!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *Update on Carragh
> 
> Paid off Mortgage
> Got 2 More Badges
> Got Sewing Machine in Able Sisters
> Second Floor of the Museum is Built*



Congrats Conor!

Theme for the fashion show: Choose a dress or T shirt you own, then try and re create it. Idea by Jellybeans.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Helloxcutiee said:


> Yes! That's perfect



Okay, open gates please.


----------



## 00jachna

I just got splatoon so R.I.P Tortue


JK


----------



## Improv

I haven't been updating as much as I would like to, sorry about that. 

- Peanut has moved in.
- Kicks is under construction (day 1).
- Nookling Junction is closing tomorrow.
- I have 4 badges now.
- Continuing to get new hybrids & my landscaping is starting to shape up in some areas.
- Unlocked the Dream Suite today, planning to pay it off by tonight.


----------



## Bynx

Should I add the people on the original post or do i do it on an as needed bases?


----------



## Improv

Vyxi said:


> Should I add the people on the original post or do i do it on an as needed bases?



Either works!


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today in Confetti:

-Marshal has moved in today from someone's void. He's in a perfect spot for my pathway which really makes me happy. ^^
-The campsite was built
-Lolly has been determined to be a 'stump maker'
-I was able to visit someone else's town and change Lolly's hair
-Mr. Mint has bought some stylish new exteriors


----------



## LillyKay

Vyxi said:


> Should I add the people on the original post or do i do it on an as needed bases?



Hi Vyxi, welcome to the challenge  

I have added you. My FC is below - for Jardin not the one on the left.


----------



## Bynx

Thanks, I added you too :3 - YAY

also good job you said which friend code other wise I would have added the wrong one


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> Well done to everyone! I can't believe it has been two weeks now.
> 
> I will have to pop over some time Conor.



Yeah definitely! I have no rehearsals tomorrow so maybe sometime then? And I'd love to see how your town is coming along as well 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vyxi said:


> Should I add the people on the original post or do i do it on an as needed bases?



Hey, I've added everyone on the list and a few have pulled out or aren't very active and haven't added me back! I'd recommend adding everyone who has posted in the last say 5 pages as we are all active. I'm adding you now!


----------



## 00jachna

I ship Frita and Julian

They are always giving eachother presents and Apple said they always hang out xD


----------



## JellyBeans

I need to work on my fashion contest entry! Still haven't chosen what to do yet 

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> I ship Frita and Julian
> 
> They are always giving eachother presents and Apple said they always hang out xD



I ship Kid Cat and Sprinkle - they're always together and hanging out.


----------



## LillyKay

*Jardin update:*
*** 2nd gold badge received today.
** *Bronze balloon popping badge received today.
*** Silver net and rod have appeared in the Museum shop
*** Gold slingshot shot down last evening.

*Gardening:*
*** 2nd blue pansy and 2nd Purple rose appeared today. 
****No luck with Blue rose or purple pansy as yet 

Anyone who wants to use the GORGEOUS SET or GRACIE SET and is ready to spend; one of my towns F1 is in winter and Anubia in summer. I am waiting for Gracie to make her last visit in Retreat and the Princess furniture will be available as Retreat is in spring. So? if anyone wants to deck their homes with this furniture please let me know.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Gosh. I really need to start posting more. XD

I've mostly been working on my fishing as I've caught pretty much all the bugs I can at the moment. 
A friend came by and paid off my bridge so now I've got two
I plan on building the campsite soon! 
I managed to catch some bees on my first try yesterday :3 
And I got my fortune told by katrina. 

I'll post again later with more updates on Astoria.


----------



## JellyBeans

Updates:

- Blathers suggested the second floor of the museum 
- I got 3 more badges - turnips and bells ones
- Diana is all moved in

I haven't been motivated to play much due to school, but Im hoping to get into it soon


----------



## 00jachna

I bought TONS of bushes so thats good


----------



## Lavochain

I haven't been on at all today, so no updates. I have managed to fix my new 3ds though so I'm happy with that, I will re-post my new FC later on.


----------



## Improv

Sorry folks, I couldn't stand it & had to reset because of the eyes I had. I just couldn't work out any outfits that looked nice with them. ):


----------



## 00jachna

Why didn't you make an alt!? D:


----------



## helloxcutiee

Just got off work, now it's time to play acnl!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Anyone up for some tours this morning? =)


----------



## Bynx

conorbamodwyer said:


> Hey, I've added everyone on the list and a few have pulled out or aren't very active and haven't added me back! I'd recommend adding everyone who has posted in the last say 5 pages as we are all active. I'm adding you now!



Hey conorbamodwyer I added you also we are now friends yay!

I made a blog entry for my town so if you would like to look its *here* but i have also used the tag summer challenge just in case anyone wanted to see the pictures.

*Hollow Update

Day 1*

Arrived met every one 
got myself a tent in a good spot
planted the tree
payed the down payment

*Day 2*
Payed my home loan
Spent ages trying to catch Marcel a rainbow stag (it didn't happen)
organised my flowers to hopefully grow hybrids
donated 8 fossils, 19 bugs, and 27 fish to the museum
met Gulliver on the beach
spent 6hrs trying to fish up trash
finally got my town development permit 

Sorry its long and late my laptop charger has been very squiffy this morning and this laptop has the card reader where as my PC doesn't


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I'm playing ACNL while watching Modern Family. This is the life=)

Carragh Update

Paid off Mortgage
Went on lots of island tours
Redd's gallery is in town
Sent some heartfelt letters to my neighbours
Used the refurbishing thing in Retail for the first time ever


----------



## amyacnl

Thinking of restarting my town but not sure started it couple months ago first time and messed up like random trees everywhere no flowers gave my town a crappy name (it has the name of the town i live in LOL ) (lame) -.- .. lol IDk what to do


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Hey Amy, I would imagine that if you're unhappy with your town, you're going to end up resetting it one way or another so you may as well do just do it  You're welcome to post here and keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## Lavochain

*:: Arcadia Updates ::*

Hybrids -

1 x Pink Rose
1 x Pink Cosmos
1 x White Violets
1 x White Lilly 
2 x Red Rose
3 x Red Pansy
4 x Orange Cosmos

:: Kicks is now open. 
:: Everyone is complaining because of the rain.


----------



## JellyBeans

I need to do my fashion show entry, do homework and cool down cause it's too damn hot!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

*Recently in Astoria:*

Zucker has moved in! Although he's a little too close to the beach ramp for my liking. -.- 
I've been donating fossils to the museum every day. I'm slowly but surely working on my bug and fishing badges! 
I had my mayor from my main town come over yesterday to water flowers and I got a purple rose and 2 black roses!
I'm getting the island tomorrow so I can start doing island tours and catching beetles and sharks 
There are now 9 villagers in Astoria. I'm going to try and get one of my dreamies and see if someone will move out once they move in. 
I'm starting a notebook of all the museum stuff I've donated and keeping track of all the hybrids that grow! 
I'm 8 bugs away from getting my Insect Maniac Badge! 
I'm 2 fish away from getting my Fish Maniac Badge!


----------



## JellyBeans

ElysiaCrossing said:


> *Recently in Astoria:*
> 
> Zucker has moved in! Although he's a little too close to the beach ramp for my liking. -.-
> I've been donating fossils to the museum every day. I'm slowly but surely working on my bug and fishing badges!
> I had my mayor from my main town come over yesterday to water flowers and I got a purple rose and 2 black roses!
> I'm getting the island tomorrow so I can start doing island tours and catching beetles and sharks
> There are now 9 villagers in Astoria. I'm going to try and get one of my dreamies and see if someone will move out once they move in.
> I'm starting a notebook of all the museum stuff I've donated and keeping track of all the hybrids that grow!
> I'm 8 bugs away from getting my Insect Maniac Badge!
> I'm 2 fish away from getting my Fish Maniac Badge!



For keeping notes, the ACNL guide app has been my saviour! You can keep track of pretty much everything on there c:


----------



## himeki

I'm tempted to late join this, but I really like my town....


----------



## conorbamodwyer

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm tempted to late join this, but I really like my town....



You can always buy a new cartidge  We'd be very welcoming should you join!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

JellyBeans said:


> For keeping notes, the ACNL guide app has been my saviour! You can keep track of pretty much everything on there c:



I have it, but since this is my third town, I can't really use it. So my notebook is the best way to keep track of things for this town


----------



## LillyKay

conorbamodwyer said:


> Sent some heartfelt letters to my neighbours



Tsee hee hee, I intend to visit and be shown those letters Conor


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> Tsee hee hee, I intend to visit and be shown those letters Conor



Uh oh xD


----------



## himeki

conorbamodwyer said:


> You can always buy a new cartidge  We'd be very welcoming should you join!



;w; too cheap...


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Does anyone wanna do some tours on the island? I can't host, but I'd love to catch a few bugs at the island and kill some time by doing some tours.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Does anyone wanna do some tours on the island? I can't host, but I'd love to catch a few bugs at the island and kill some time by doing some tours.



I'd love to do some tours, wanna come to mine?


----------



## LillyKay

*Jardin Update:*
I got back from work and I have not played much ? too hot!
Raining and villagers complaining as if anyone has forced them to walk about in the rain

*Retail:*
*** Turnips - 500 bells.
** *Premium ? Shirt.

*Gardening:*
*** 9th pink Rose appeared today.
*** Second pink tulip appeared today
*** First pink Lilly appeared today.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

@LillyKay Can I come over to sell some turnips please?


----------



## Lavochain

I'm getting so upset and frustrated that Dotty wont ping to leave. The Cafe will be available soon and there is nowhere else to put it.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

LillyKay said:


> *Jardin Update:*
> I got back from work and I have not played much – too hot!
> Raining and villagers complaining as if anyone has forced them to walk about in the rain
> 
> *Retail:*
> *** Turnips - 500 bells.
> ** *Premium – Shirt.



Can I come by as well please?


----------



## LillyKay

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Can I come by as well please?



Sure, do join Conor. I already communicated with him via BFF. I added everybody. Please add the FC below (not left). If you are not on yet, you will have to wait until Conor leaves before I can add you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lavochain said:


> I'm getting so upset and frustrated that Dotty wont ping to leave. The Cafe will be available soon and there is nowhere else to put it.



They just never seem to ping when you want them to.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

LillyKay said:


> Sure, do join Conor. I already communicated with him via BFF. I added everybody. Please add the FC below (not left). If you are not on yet, you will have to wait until Conor leaves before I can add you



I haven't added you yet. I'm buying some turnips in my other town at the moment, I'll add you when I'm done  

and when you add me, add the fc in the spoiler. I need to get conor to update my fc in the opening post lol.


----------



## himeki

This looks so fun but I'm still unsure....may try and get a digital copy for TBT and do it~


*laughs* how the hell am I meant to get that much in that little space of time


----------



## LillyKay

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I haven't added you yet. I'm buying some turnips in my other town at the moment, I'll add you when I'm done
> 
> and when you add me, add the fc in the spoiler. I need to get conor to update my fc in the opening post lol.



Lol, I had added the other one! I have deleted it and added the one in the spoiler. Gates are open whenever you are ready.


----------



## Lavochain

I have Katie guys, does anyone want her?


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

LillyKay said:


> Lol, I had added the other one! I have deleted it and added the one in the spoiler. Gates are open whenever you are ready.



Okay! I'm just finishing up, I'll be over shortly!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I need to get conor to update my fc in the opening post lol.




Oops  Changing it now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Today is the first day in June that I've had completely free and I literally spent the whole day in my pyjamas playing ACNL and watching box sets online - I have a problem! Fortunately, for my physical and mental wellbeing, I will be busy over the weekend xD 

_*Update on Carragh*_

Caught all fish, bugs and seafood available in June!
Sold lots of turnips (thanks LillyKay!)
Got a bronze badge for island medals
Poncho recommended a torch for Carragh
My hair is still fkn Princess Anna's xD
Had a party at Ava's with herself and Muffy
Got lots of bushes from the island and did more landscaping

*Carragh Gossip Column*

Three different neighbours today brought up Shep and Dotty's relationship together... I think there's something brewing between them and I totally ship it


----------



## helloxcutiee

Anyone have Shampoodle? I really need a haircut


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

*Previously in Astoria:* 

✩I put my campsite in! 
✩I'm only 4 bugs away from my first insect badge! 
✩Flora has dubbed Ceaser the "Prince of Hot Cocoa" because his outfit screamed "Hot cocoa" to her. xD
✩Phineas showed up and I got my first turnip badge! ^.^


----------



## Lavochain

There is nothing else to report other than I have my first ever Black Rose. Eeep


----------



## 00jachna

Adding a basket of perfect pears to the fashion show prize pool <3333


----------



## AkaneDeath

Life in Confetti:

-Marcie has moved in
-I planted new fruit trees 
-I'm working on getting funds for the dream suite
-the garden shop has opened
-the shoe store is being built
-I got more house exterior updates
-I've got a total of three badges now
-bought my first wet suit
-blathers has suggested I remodel the museum
-willow tried to move out but I denied her request. 
-The nook store has been expanded
-I added more things to the museum
-and it's raining


----------



## JellyBeans

Oops, just realised, what's happening about the fashion show? Everyone's been so quiet


----------



## Mokuren

Good morning 

I'm really busy with my finals at university so I can't play that much... I have now the perfect town status


----------



## Lavochain

Really sorry that I haven't been able to make a FS entry this week, it looks like we have all been pretty busy.


----------



## JellyBeans

Lavochain said:


> Really sorry that I haven't been able to make a FS entry this week, it looks like we have all been pretty busy.



I don't think anyone has.. Shall we give it another week? I've been busy with school and no one appears to have posted much

Unrelated, I have really good camper luck, Diana moved in a while ago and Ankha just agreed to move in! Drago moved out yesterday - the one day I didn't play!


----------



## LillyKay

Lavochain said:


> Really sorry that I haven't been able to make a FS entry this week, it looks like we have all been pretty busy.



I was so busy at work and often returning home so tired. I tried and left work earlier yesterday and had a look around but no one had submitted and I decided not to do one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyBeans said:


> I don't think anyone has.. Shall we give it another week? I've been busy with school and no one appears to have posted much
> 
> Unrelated, I have really good camper luck, Diana moved in a while ago and Ankha just agreed to move in! Drago moved out yesterday - the one day I didn't play!


You are so lucky Jellybeans. I believe my camp site is cursed or something. Hopefully I didn’t build it on some ancient burial ground. Since it was built a couple of days into the game; I have had only one camper!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Jardin updates:*
*** The hair dresser’s shop is under construction.
*** Police station opened today.
*** Silver shovel showered up at the museum shop. 

*Gardening news:*
*** Yesterday: Two pink roses.
** *Today: One pink rose and one pink Lilly.
*** All trees in Jardin have been chopped down in readiness for landscaping.


----------



## 00jachna

Do ya'll want a big update on Tortue?


----------



## Lavochain

Congratulations to you all for the progress. 

*:: Arcadia Update ::*

:: Flossy has now paid all of her loan payments and her house is the maximum size. 
:: Shampoodles is under construction. 
:: Planning for my rooms is under way. 

:: Fleur has paid her first loan. (I've been neglecting her). 
:: Fleur has chopped all problematic trees down and has re-planted in more pleasing areas. 

I have also now decided on a different place to put the Cafe, which should become available tomorrow. I will probably keep Dotty now.


----------



## Dry-ice-bat

I think i will try this now that I have all my dreamies in my main town!

- - - Post Merge - - -

(you don't have to add me to the list, though, i just want to try this for myself and see how far i get, as i really like to TT.)


----------



## Lavochain

Hi guys, 

I have been thinking long and hard and have decided to opt out of this. I will still come on here to see how you're getting along however it isn't for me. If we were all a bit more active (which is nobodies fault, may I add) then I'd be less inclined to TT but I just want to be getting things done and need a little bit of TT in my life, so this is my reasoning for opting out. I wish you all the best of luck and like I've said, would love to keep in touch still. I wont be going crazy with TT in my town so wont be far infront or anything.


----------



## 00jachna

Lavochain said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been thinking long and hard and have decided to opt out of this. I will still come on here to see how you're getting along however it isn't for me. If we were all a bit more active (which is nobodies fault, may I add) then I'd be less inclined to TT but I just want to be getting things done and need a little bit of TT in my life, so this is my reasoning for opting out. I wish you all the best of luck and like I've said, would love to keep in touch still. I wont be going crazy with TT in my town so wont be far infront or anything.



Aww 

I know I don't post that often but it's just because the things I do in my town I don't feel is not "worth" posting here since it's pretty boring stuff tbh. I can try to think of a way to spice things up here


----------



## LillyKay

Lavochain said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been thinking long and hard and have decided to opt out of this. I will still come on here to see how you're getting along however it isn't for me. If we were all a bit more active (which is nobodies fault, may I add) then I'd be less inclined to TT but I just want to be getting things done and need a little bit of TT in my life, so this is my reasoning for opting out. I wish you all the best of luck and like I've said, would love to keep in touch still. I wont be going crazy with TT in my town so wont be far infront or anything.



Ooowo so sad. I do understand what you mean and wish you all the best with your town.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Sorry guys! I've been busy moving into a new house! I'll try to keep the updates going.


----------



## AkaneDeath

I was a bit bored so I decided to doodle a bit. xD It's just a start. I want to eventually get all my dreamers and human villagers drawn instead of doodled. I think it'll be cool to draw my dreamers as humans too. ^^



Spoiler


----------



## helloxcutiee

Maui Bay Updates
Gardening
-3 pink cosmos in total.
-4 orange cosmos in total.
-3 orange pansies in total.
-1 pink tulip so far.
-2 orange tulips in total.
-6 orange roses in total.
-5 pink roses in total.
-3 pink lilies in total.
-1 orange lily.

Badges
Phineas visited Maui bay for the first time yesterday and I received my first 2 badges!
-bronze insect maniac badge!
-bronze medalist badge!

Random
-unlocked the qr code machine yesterday with my mayor and today with my alt character.
-changed the town flag yesterday as well.
-I have 2 of the mannequins already!
-unlocked the dream suite a couple days ago..now I just have to build it!
-currently working on my 2nd suspension bridge.
-unlocked Cyrus a couple days ago.
-Kicks opened up today!
-Dr. Shrunk showed up asking for signatures for club LOL!
-T&T mart opened up yesterday!
-Gruff is moving out on the 17th of this month! He also suggested the wooden bridge PWP today.
-I'm currently working on collecting medals from the island to buy ALL furniture sets! Mermaid set, cabana set, and the tropical island set! It will fit in perfectly with my town theme.


My house is coming along nicely as well! I also have a tan!


----------



## AkaneDeath

Life in Confetti:

-Lolly has earned another badge
-she has also paid off another home loan
-the shoe store has opened
-the dream suite has opened
-the qr machine is now available for Lolly to use
-Mr. Mint has paid off another home loan
-Lolly has a happy home value of over 40,000 points
-Rocco is moving on the 18th
-I added more things to the museum
-I planted new fruit
-Found some blue pansies in town... My first hybrids
-All three characters have fancy new clothes
-Lolly now has a pet tarantula and a hermit crab
-Willow has confessed to the fact that she can't tell the difference between Lolly and Lord Licorice. She's says maybe is the fact that they wear the same clothes... Though Lolly wears a dress and Lord Licorice most certainly does not. 
-marshal's new catchphrase is 'Marshmellow'
-Cube now has the new catchphrase of 'sugar cube' 
Graham might have to stay. He's growing on me. His birthday is the 20th of the month
-all three peeps were invited to the party. You know what this means, right? Birthday present shopping! Times three!!!


----------



## helloxcutiee

AkaneDeath said:


> Life in Confetti:
> 
> -Lolly has earned another badge
> -she has also paid off another home loan
> -the shoe store has opened
> -the dream suite has opened
> -the qr machine is now available for Lolly to use
> -Mr. Mint has paid off another home loan
> -Lolly has a happy home value of over 40,000 points
> -Rocco is moving on the 18th
> -I added more things to the museum
> -I planted new fruit
> -Found some blue pansies in town... My first hybrids
> -All three characters have fancy new clothes
> -Lolly now has a pet tarantula and a hermit crab
> -Willow has confessed to the fact that she can't tell the difference between Lolly and Lord Licorice. She's says maybe is the fact that they wear the same clothes... Though Lolly wears a dress and Lord Licorice most certainly does not.
> -marshal's new catchphrase is 'Marshmellow'
> -Cube now has the new catchphrase of 'sugar cube'
> Graham might have to stay. He's growing on me. His birthday is the 20th of the month
> -all three peeps were invited to the party. You know what this means, right? Birthday present shopping! Times three!!!


That's awesome accomplishments!


----------



## AkaneDeath

Helloxcutiee said:


> That's awesome accomplishments!



Thanks! Your town is coming along quite nicely as well!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been thinking long and hard and have decided to opt out of this. I will still come on here to see how you're getting along however it isn't for me. If we were all a bit more active (which is nobodies fault, may I add) then I'd be less inclined to TT but I just want to be getting things done and need a little bit of TT in my life, so this is my reasoning for opting out. I wish you all the best of luck and like I've said, would love to keep in touch still. I wont be going crazy with TT in my town so wont be far infront or anything.



Aw that's such a shame :'( Please still post here as I've become really fond of reading Arcadia updates! Also very glad you found a new location for your cafe as that was annoying you so much 

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> Do ya'll want a big update on Tortue?



Of course we do, don't make us beg for it 

@Mokuren congrats on perfect town status!

*Carragh Update*

*** I have run out of bushes and axes so landscaping has come to a temporary halt!
** *Got a few more hybrids, orange pansies seem to be the most popular in Carragh.
*** Club LOL opened yesterday and I got Agent K.K. from Slider, which was _my song_ in Let's Go to the City!
*** Bought enough turnips to negate the Potato Famine
*** Shampoodle is building in Main Street so I can finally get rid of my male princess hair.
*
Aims for Today*

*** Restock bush supply and continue landscaping
*** Hopefully a neighbour will ping for a new PWP
*** Pay off mortgage 

Also I'm thinking about making a town theme for Carragh. I mentioned Seasons before but that might be a bit too generic... Now the idea of a Medieval Village is plaguing my mind 

*PS: *I wasn't going to enter the FS this week as I was very busy and couldn't think of what to enter but it seems like everyone is in the same boat. Is the theme for next week still this week's theme?


----------



## 00jachna

Tortue update:

- I planted a **** ton of trees/buses

- I tried to make a hybrid garden but since there are so many flowers and they did not give e any hybrids on the first time I have yet to bother again.

- I keep giving nook my money for whatever reason, I have barly even opened my door yet.

- ALOT of stores are opening on mainstreet, though; it's only a matter of time til they go out of buisness since I seem to be the only creature capable of buying stuff, I only ever give my hard earned bells to a greedy Nook for some strage reason.


I'll post some screen shots later


----------



## AkaneDeath

conorbamodwyer said:


> *Carragh Update*
> 
> *** I have run out of bushes and axes so landscaping has come to a temporary halt!
> ** *Got a few more hybrids, orange pansies seem to be the most popular in Carragh.
> *** Club LOL opened yesterday and I got Agent K.K. from Slider, which was _my song_ in Let's Go to the City!
> *** Bought enough turnips to negate the Potato Famine
> *** Shampoodle is building in Main Street so I can finally get rid of my male princess hair.
> *
> Aims for Today*
> 
> *** Restock bush supply and continue landscaping
> *** Hopefully a neighbour will ping for a new PWP
> *** Pay off mortgage
> 
> Also I'm thinking about making a town theme for Carragh. I mentioned Seasons before but that might be a bit too generic... Now the idea of a Medieval Village is plaguing my mind
> 
> *PS: *I wasn't going to enter the FS this week as I was very busy and couldn't think of what to enter but it seems like everyone is in the same boat. Is the theme for next week still this week's theme?



A medieval theme would be really cool! I can picture it now... The kingdom of Carragh. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> Tortue update:
> 
> - I planted a **** ton of trees/buses
> 
> - I tried to make a hybrid garden but since there are so many flowers and they did not give e any hybrids on the first time I have yet to bother again.
> 
> - I keep giving nook my money for whatever reason, I have barly even opened my door yet.
> 
> - ALOT of stores are opening on mainstreet, though; it's only a matter of time til they go out of buisness since I seem to be the only creature capable of buying stuff, I only ever give my hard earned bells to a greedy Nook for some strage reason.
> 
> 
> I'll post some screen shots later



Lol! I love reading your updates. I actually snorted at the comment about all your stores going out of business. xD
Can't wait to see screenshots. ^^


----------



## 00jachna

My DA is: 7600-5601-2361

- - - Post Merge - - -

It sucks but enjoy, I guess?


----------



## JellyBeans

I haven't been posting much, I'll do an update later. Rigt now I need to buy turnips!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Does anyone have spare axes I could buy? Did some landscaping too close to the river, blocking the surface when I fish. Need to chop those hoes down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AkaneDeath said:


> A medieval theme would be really cool! I can picture it now... The kingdom of Carragh.



Oh my god, I love it! xD


----------



## 00jachna

I have one, I think. I'll open rn and showdown after that?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Ya perfect! and I'll re add you as BF


----------



## Lavochain

Hi guys, I will definitely still keep up with you all. I guess I will be like some on here where I just wont be eligible for the prizes? 

I'm not going to be a crazy time traveler, I just want to be able to forward an hour or two every now and then, depending on when I can get on the game. 

Now I've started the Cafe construction Dotty has finally asked to move. I can't repeat what I was thinking......  -.-


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> Now I've started the Cafe construction Dotty has finally asked to move. I can't repeat what I was thinking......  -.-



Lmaoo that is just so bloody typical!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I visit someone's town?


----------



## himeki

May I join as a late enter? I've ordered a new copy and I will join if I can!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

MayorEvvie said:


> May I join as a late enter? I've ordered a new copy and I will join if I can!



Course you can ! Welcome aboard! =D


----------



## LillyKay

MayorEvvie said:


> May I join as a late enter? I've ordered a new copy and I will join if I can!



That would be great!


----------



## 00jachna

Can someone review my DA?


----------



## LillyKay

*Jardin Update:*
*** Floria paid off the entire mortgage.
*** Floria went to Club LOL for a song from KK last night.
*** Floria and Gardener both bought lots of turnips.

*Gardening:*
*** Jardin is still almost treeless.
*** 5th Black rose.
* 4th Pink tulip.
*** 1st Orange tulip. 
** *Going to lay down some paths today…
…and hopefully get a nice PWP proposal.


----------



## Lavochain

LillyKay said:


> *Jardin Update:*
> *** Floria paid off the entire mortgage.
> *** Floria went to Club LOL for a song from KK last night.
> *** Floria and Gardener both bought lots of turnips.
> 
> *Gardening:*
> *** Jardin is still almost treeless.
> *** 5th Black rose.
> * 4th Pink tulip.
> *** 1st Orange tulip.
> ** *Going to lay down some paths today…
> …and hopefully get a nice PWP proposal.



Congrats.


----------



## LillyKay

Lavochain said:


> Congrats.



Thanks Lavo!


----------



## Lavochain

I'd like to donate something to the FS prize pot, as I never did. How do I do this?


----------



## himeki

Thank you! I may be slightly busy over the summer, but I will try my best!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> I'd like to donate something to the FS prize pot, as I never did. How do I do this?



Give whatever you want to donate to 00Jachna


----------



## Lavochain

conorbamodwyer said:


> Give whatever you want to donate to 00Jachna



I'll grab him when he is on then. Thanks 

Woohoo, my bathroom is now complete!


----------



## 00jachna

@Lavochain. I have you added on BFF, right? I'm on fairly often so just talk to me once I'm on :3


----------



## LillyKay

Lavochain said:


> I'll grab him when he is on then. Thanks
> 
> Woohoo, my bathroom is now complete!



Congrats Lavo. I too need to give what I bid to Jachna. I forget how much but will donate 2mill all together.


----------



## Lavochain

Yes I do, I will chat to you when we're both on.

Thanks Lilly.


----------



## JellyBeans

Decided to do a nice big update today!

Today has been a very financial day:
- Bought 1,000,000 bells worth of turnips (at 109 bells each - expensive!)
- Paid off second floor of museum
- Paid off second floor of house & will be getting a basement
- Bought some bits and pieces from the shops

Also...
- Club 101 has been opened but I forgot to go yesterday!
- Ankha should place her plot tomorrow
- I plan on cutting down all trees in order to landscape better
- Zell is moving out on the 19th
- I have yet to get blue roses/purple or blue pansies/purple or black roses
- I need to get some more PWPs built and requested

I think that's about it? I'm offering Zell up to anyone on here first, and if nobody wants him when the time comes I'll sell him.

Also, is the fashion show going on for another week with the same theme? Just want to know if its the same or different :3 I will be participating this time!


----------



## 00jachna

I'd love Zell if I can get someone to move out in time! otherwise my friend might be able to hold him for me


----------



## Bynx

Sorry I haven't been updating on here i just updated for the past 3 days on my blog ( I know I am a bad person sssh)
i shall try to condense it 

- Hippeux moved in right infront on Retail 
- Biff moved in right infront of my bridge
- Tortimer has let me visit the island 
- I am now pretty rich from all the golden stags 
- paid off my morgage so that now I have a second floor
- I have orange and pink roses and cosmos growing
- t-bone sent me some bamboo that is growing
- I got the insect maniac and the fish maniac badges 
- built a campsite
- perfect apple trees have grown 
- gardening shop is being built

I think thats everything important sorry for the long update I wont leave it 4 days next time I promise 
Also I'd really like to visit people or have them visit soon if anyone is interested, I'd really like to get a haircut and a slingshot while on my travels if that's cool. again sorry for the long post


----------



## Lavochain

Vyxi said:


> Sorry I haven't been updating on here i just updated for the past 3 days on my blog ( I know I am a bad person sssh)
> i shall try to condense it
> 
> - Hippeux moved in right infront on Retail
> - Biff moved in right infront of my bridge
> - Tortimer has let me visit the island
> - I am now pretty rich from all the golden stags
> - paid off my morgage so that now I have a second floor
> - I have orange and pink roses and cosmos growing
> - t-bone sent me some bamboo that is growing
> - I got the insect maniac and the fish maniac badges
> - built a campsite
> - perfect apple trees have grown
> - gardening shop is being built
> 
> I think thats everything important sorry for the long update I wont leave it 4 days next time I promise
> Also I'd really like to visit people or have them visit soon if anyone is interested, I'd really like to get a haircut and a slingshot while on my travels if that's cool. again sorry for the long post



You are more than welcome to visit me if we are on at the same time. I have shampoodle and the supermarket so both of those shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavo can I visit you to re-establish our BF status and have a cheeky peek at your town? =)


----------



## helloxcutiee

Woo! I am finally off work for the next 2 days! Who wants to play some animal crossing?


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today in Confetti:

-Everyone has decided to call Lolly by the nickname of 'honeybun'. This trend was started by Ruby and has spread like wildfire since then. 
-Club lol is open for partying
-lord licorice has paid off another loan
-Mr. Mint has picked out a blue roof
-both Lolly and lord licorice have house expansions in their future
-I added more things to the museum
-Lolly visited lacochain's town in a dream. I loved the idea of the fountain looking like a pokeball by the way and the bushes around your campsite are so nice. ^^
-I bought a ton of turnips
-Rocco still has plans of moving on the 18th if anyone wants him

And I might make Queen Frostine today.


----------



## failedexperiment

interesting challenge... i might try it


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Oh gosh, I've been so busy these past few days, I haven't had much time to play. 

I'll post later with a good update! ^.^


----------



## conorbamodwyer

failedexperiment said:


> interesting challenge... i might try it



You'd be more than welcome =)

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Update on Carragh*
*** I've decided to turn Carragh into a medieval themed town - The Kindgdom of Carragh 
*** I'm building two torches in front of my home 
*** My orchard is fully completed to provide food for the kingdom
*** Katie is wandering the town 
*** Slow hybrid day with only hybrid grown being an orange rose


----------



## Bynx

Lavochain said:


> You are more than welcome to visit me if we are on at the same time. I have shampoodle and the supermarket so both of those shouldn't be a problem.



I would love to visit I will add you however i can't visit today as i'm keeping my gates open all day because perfect peaches are on premium today

So if anyone wants to come visit and sell just let me know


----------



## Lavochain

conorbamodwyer said:


> You'd be more than welcome =)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *Update on Carragh*
> *** I've decided to turn Carragh into a medieval themed town - The Kindgdom of Carragh
> *** I'm building two torches in front of my home
> *** My orchard is fully completed to provide food for the kingdom
> *** Katie is wandering the town
> *** Slow hybrid day with only hybrid grown being an orange rose



That sounds awesome. 
I am happy for you to come over later if we are both on. I'm out atm though. Sorry I didn't see your post until now. 

@Vyxi, we can arrange another time, the offer is still there


----------



## helloxcutiee

Maui Bay Updates
(from yesterday)
-spent a lot of time on the island collecting medals and catching bugs and fish to donate. 
-first black rose appeared!
-paid off the dream suite!
-Astrid suggested that Maui bay needed a police station!
-chopped down some more trees.


----------



## LillyKay

Congrats to all of you guys. 

@Conor, I look forward to seeing your completed town - very interesting theme. 

Something interesting happened yesterday. I street passed about 5 people and one of the people was named Conor while another was Mokuren but both from England.


----------



## JellyBeans

Finally paid off the second floor of the museum!

And even though I get ry good campers, they always plot in the middle of my path. Diana plotted in the way down to the campsite, which I could work around, and Ankha plotted right in the path to retail. I can work around these for now, but they are a bit irritating :/


----------



## helloxcutiee

I am in desperate need of a haircut. I still have the default hair! Lol


----------



## 00jachna

Helloxcutiee said:


> I am in desperate need of a haircut. I still have the default hair! Lol



I'll get shampoodle in a few days


----------



## helloxcutiee

00jachna said:


> I'll get shampoodle in a few days


Awesome! This is definitely a hair emergency.


----------



## 00jachna

lol


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> Congrats to all of you guys.
> 
> @Conor, I look forward to seeing your completed town - very interesting theme.
> 
> Something interesting happened yesterday. I street passed about 5 people and one of the people was named Conor while another was Mokuren but both from England.



Thanks!  

That's really freaky lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lavochain said:


> That sounds awesome.
> I am happy for you to come over later if we are both on. I'm out atm though. Sorry I didn't see your post until now.



I'm free this evening if you're around? =D

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Nooby question:* What's the best way to get hybrids? Planting flowers side by side or diagonally? My hybrids are appearing way too slowly.


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That's really freaky lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm free this evening if you're around? =D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *Nooby question:* What's the best way to get hybrids? Planting flowers side by side or diagonally? My hybrids are appearing way too slowly.



I think

XX

and 

X
X


is the way to go. Not

OX
XO


X=flower
O= empty space


----------



## Lavochain

conorbamodwyer said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That's really freaky lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm free this evening if you're around? =D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *Nooby question:* What's the best way to get hybrids? Planting flowers side by side or diagonally? My hybrids are appearing way too slowly.



I will be around from about 7pm. I will open my gates and then you can just roll by. xD


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Perfect! Will pop over then =)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Turnips are being bought in Carragh for 441 Bells! Let me know if you want to come over.

@00Jachna - Wart Jr. asked me if he should leave Carragh today and I said yes and he decided to stay... xD Sorry!


----------



## JellyBeans

I accidentally told Zell to stay, but Diana, after a short stay, is moving on. In going to be offering her on the villager trading plaza as she is very sought after; I can sell her, right?


----------



## Lavochain

I wont be able to get on tonight I'm afraid Conor. We have had our god kids for a lot longer than we expected and I've now got umpteen animals to care for. 

I will be on most of the day tomorrow


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Lavochain said:


> I wont be able to get on tonight I'm afraid Conor. We have had our god kids for a lot longer than we expected and I've now got umpteen animals to care for.
> 
> I will be on most of the day tomorrow



That's grand lol =)


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> I think
> 
> XX
> 
> and
> 
> X
> X
> 
> 
> is the way to go. Not
> 
> OX
> XO
> 
> 
> X=flower
> O= empty space



Okay but is 

XX 

Favourable over

XXXXXXXXXXXXX ?


----------



## Improv

XO
OX

is the best way to plant as there are more spaces for hybrids to appear.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Diagonally seems to work best for me with hybrids, like Improv showed. ^^ Blue pansies are like weeds over here. xD
-----------

Today in Confetti: 

-The urge to talk to that hippo is very strong but I have resisted his cranky cuteness so far. 
-Beetle hunting is my main source of income
-I added a few fossils to the museum
-the shampoodle is being built

It's a very small update because I'm getting ready for a big move.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Okay but is it more efficient to plant them in pairs, like 

OOXO
OXOO
OOOO
OOOO

Or like

XOXOXOX
OXOXOXOX
XOXOXOXO

etc?


----------



## LillyKay

conorbamodwyer said:


> Okay but is it more efficient to plant them in pairs, like
> 
> OOXO
> OXOO
> OOOO
> OOOO
> 
> Or like
> 
> XOXOXOX
> OXOXOXOX
> XOXOXOXO
> 
> etc?



The combination with only two flowers works too however; what works *best* for me is the one below but with fewer flowers. The trick is to water the flowers you are trying to get hybrids from even if you have the beautiful ordinance in place. 

Hope it helps. I will soon be posting an overall update in a couple of hours or so. I have so far got a number of hybrids, at *least* two and maximum 3 on a daily basis.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Okay, thanks for the help guys! =)


----------



## JellyBeans

Can't remember, we can sell villagers can't we?


----------



## LillyKay

*Jardin Over-all update:*

*** The theme I have chosen for my exterior/exterior is Fairy. 
*** Badges: 2 gold, 3 silver and 11 bronze.
*** Super T&T Opened.
*** Caf? is open
*** 3rd bridge built
*** My sweet little cutie Penelope moved in today after looking for what seems forever!
*** Dream suit is open
*** Shampoodle is open.
*** Club LOL is open.

*Gardening:*
*** Landscaping has been at a standstill while I waited for the 10th villager to plot.
*** Roses: 14 pink, 5 black, 5 Orange and 2 purple
*** Cosmos: 7 Pink and 1 Orange, 
*** Pansies: 6 Orange and 3 blue
** *Tulips: 5 Pink and 2 Orange. 
*** Lilies: 3 Pink.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> *Jardin Over-all update:*
> 
> *** The theme I have chosen for my exterior/exterior is Fairy.
> *** Badges: 2 gold, 3 silver and 11 bronze.
> *** Super T&T Opened.
> *** Caf? is open
> *** 3rd bridge built
> *** My sweet little cutie Penelope moved in today after looking for what seems forever!
> *** Dream suit is open
> *** Shampoodle is open.
> *** Club LOL is open.
> 
> *Gardening:*
> *** Landscaping has been at a standstill while I waited for the 10th villager to plot.
> *** Roses: 14 pink, 5 black, 5 Orange and 2 purple
> *** Cosmos: 7 Pink and 1 Orange,
> *** Pansies: 6 Orange and 3 blue
> ** *Tulips: 5 Pink and 2 Orange.
> *** Lilies: 3 Pink.



Congrats! =)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys, would it be weird to have a cafe in a medieval town? xD

I do love my coffee ...


----------



## AkaneDeath

conorbamodwyer said:


> Congrats! =)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Guys, would it be weird to have a cafe in a medieval town? xD
> 
> I do love my coffee ...



I think it would. The cafe is a very modern looking building and I think it would look out of place in a medieval town... Just my opinion, though.


----------



## 00jachna

@conorbamodwyer

I guess you could have one area completly seperated from the rest of your town with bushes and stuff. In that area everything is like modern and stuff. Maybe it could have somehing to do with a time machine


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today in Confetti:

-Marshal gave me a common painting which I then donated to the museum
-Redd visited today
-Impaid off more home loans
-lolly found more sweets exteriors
-Lord licorice is rocking a 'heart breaker' sweater I made for him
-more house expansions
-the shampoodle is taking forever
-Rocco will be in boxes tomorrow.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

@00jachna that's a cool idea. I think I'll tweak my town theme and make it my own version of a 'Modern Kingdom' - with ancient things like Stonehenge and water wells mixed with modern things like caf?s and windmills. Because if I made it strictly medieval, retail, the train etc wouldn't fit the theme.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going to create four or five sigils and divide my neighbours into different houses by putting a sigil on a sign outside their house and send them furniture with their respective sigils designed on them xD

I'm going to have to change my town tune and flag to match this new theme.


----------



## LillyKay

AkaneDeath said:


> Today in Confetti:
> 
> -Marshal gave me a common painting which I then donated to the museum
> -Redd visited today
> -Impaid off more home loans
> -lolly found more sweets exteriors
> -Lord licorice is rocking a 'heart breaker' sweater I made for him
> -more house expansions
> -the shampoodle is taking forever
> -Rocco will be in boxes tomorrow.



Congrats!

- - - Post Merge - - -



conorbamodwyer said:


> Congrats! =)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Guys, would it be weird to have a cafe in a medieval town? xD
> 
> I do love my coffee ...



Thanks Conor 


I can see in a later post that you have made a decision. I was going to suggest disguising buildings like the cafe and Retail by cleverly plating some trees and bamboos. Then make narrow and winding leading paths so that on approach; you don't see much of the building.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Btw @AkaneDeath (soz I'm practically spamming now xD) How did you create your signature? I love it. Did you pay someone to make it or did you make it yourself? If so, can I pay you to make one for me? I'm useless at making them xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



LillyKay said:


> Congrats!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Conor
> 
> 
> I can see in a later post that you have made a decision. I was going to suggest disguising buildings like the cafe and Retail by cleverly plating some trees and bamboos. Then make narrow and winding leading paths so that on approach; you don't see much of the building.



That's a good idea as well! I might incorporate that into my plan =)

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyBeans said:


> Can't remember, we can sell villagers can't we?



You can indeed=3


----------



## 00jachna

Can anyone review my DA?


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Can anyone review my DA?



I'm going to check it out now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

@LillyKay for the fashion show tomorrow is the theme stuff you own irl? :S


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> Can someone review my DA?



*Review of Tortue*

*First Impressions*

*** Your pokeball fountain is the standout feature of Tortue so far - it's very original and effective.
*** I love what you have done with the hydrangea pathway leading up to the fountain. That works very well.
*** I like the designs of your paths but all of them end abruptly in the north of the town which looks kind of unnatural - none of them seem finished. I'd also like to see more in the southern half - the path around the town hall is very lonely.
*** The design around the town hall is nice - the symmetry stands out and makes it look attractive. 
*** You definitely need more bridges. Going all the way down to the bottom of the map is a pain in the ass 
*** The hammock area is a great feature - the designs around it are very effective. It's like a peaceful summer area for your mayor to relax in!
*** Your tree placement and bushwork (bushwork, lol) is great.

* Advice for Future Development*

*** Build more bridges
*** Finish Paths and add more
*** Fill empty spaces with more PWPs

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Overall your town seems to have 3 main focal points - the pokeball, the hammock and the town hall. All of which are very original and I really like them. You have very few trees and loads of open space at the moment so the the rest of the town looks quite barren, this is understandable of course as we're limited to the available PWPs until we get more suggestions which is so annoying but there is so much potential for growth in these places so I expect big things for Tortue! 

*Overall experience: *Positive. 

_Don't give up! =D_


----------



## 00jachna

Thanks bub <333


----------



## LillyKay

conorbamodwyer said:


> I'm going to check it out now!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @LillyKay for the fashion show tomorrow is the theme stuff you own irl? :S



I have been thinking about this one and wondering if anyone will submit something. 

I personally had decided on something to submit but have been watching to see if anyone else will submit and as of today no submissions have been posted. The suggested theme would have been very interesting however if others would prefer it; I would like to suggest Star Trek attire. What do you all think?

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> Can anyone review my DA?



@jachana, I will check it out later this evening and post the review tomorrow.


----------



## 00jachna

ok, great. I'll update it soon


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Cool idea! I can't do it though because it's too hard plus I'm planning to have a relaxing holiday. Good luck to all who enter!


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today in Confetti:

-more loans paid
-more house expansions
-two creepy empty homes
-caught an entire herd of elephant beetles. No joke. Two pages in the island box of them on one go. 
-Rocco packed up and is in boxes
-new fruit: coconuts
-added to the museum
-shampoodle is taking forever
-it rained all day


----------



## JellyBeans

LillyKay said:


> I have been thinking about this one and wondering if anyone will submit something.
> 
> I personally had decided on something to submit but have been watching to see if anyone else will submit and as of today no submissions have been posted. The suggested theme would have been very interesting however if others would prefer it; I would like to suggest Star Trek attire. What do you all think?



I was planning on making an entry today, so we could have the two of our entries for this weeks theme and then next week have the Star Trek theme? :3


----------



## AkaneDeath

LillyKay said:


> I have been thinking about this one and wondering if anyone will submit something.
> 
> I personally had decided on something to submit but have been watching to see if anyone else will submit and as of today no submissions have been posted. The suggested theme would have been very interesting however if others would prefer it; I would like to suggest Star Trek attire. What do you all think?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> @jachana, I will check it out later this evening and post the review tomorrow.



Oh dear. I know absolutely nothing about Star Trek fashion... xD
I thought something based off your favorite color might be nice but the power of Google is very strong. I can look clothes up. ^^


----------



## LillyKay

JellyBeans said:


> I was planning on making an entry today, so we could have the two of our entries for this weeks theme and then next week have the Star Trek theme? :3



Okay I hear you all. The fashion theme for this week is still a top or dress you own! Entries end today at 9pm GMT 

Submit something everyone! You must have some interesting stuff - I just have things that are unusual to most of you, lol. Good luck to you all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AkaneDeath said:


> Oh dear. I know absolutely nothing about Star Trek fashion... xD
> I thought something based off your favorite color might be nice but the power of Google is very strong. I can look clothes up. ^^



@Akane, no worries, last week's theme stands


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> Okay I hear you all. The fashion theme for this week is still a top or dress you own! Entries end today at 9pm GMT
> 
> Submit something everyone! You must have some interesting stuff - I just have things that are unusual to most of you, lol. Good luck to you all.



Oh cool okay. I have rehearsals until four so I won't have my entry in until later but I will definitely submit something.


----------



## Nimega

So, my school year is OVER!!!!! Yayyy!!! 

News from Estalaya from today:

Shampoodle is being built (I thought it was too early for it, but I won't complain )
Pietro requested the Stonehenge circle. I'll use it to give my town a natural and mysterious zone!  
I got some hybrids, which are breeding with each other on the beach now.


----------



## JellyBeans

I've finished my entry! It's not very good - and I'm sorry for the quality of photos - but I included the real thing for you to compare it to 



Spoiler: Entry


----------



## LillyKay

JellyBeans said:


> I've finished my entry! It's not very good - and I'm sorry for the quality of photos - but I included the real thing for you to compare it to
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Entry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 111649
> View attachment 111650
> View attachment 111651
> View attachment 111652



So cute!

Here is my entry. I designed the first dress but realised I needed to take a pic of the original but too late it was already in the wash. I then designed the second but I have failed to upload the pic of the original both from my phone and DS   I will keep trying. 



Spoiler: African print











Spoiler: Original


----------



## AkaneDeath

I'm working on mine right now. ^^


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Sorry for the delay! I had many technical difficulties with my original idea and I had to abandon it as it just wasn't working (it was a soft kitty warm kitty hoodie from the big bang theory xD) I had typed in a post here saying that I wasn't going to enter this week but decided to throw something together as quickly as I could so here is my very last minute entry of the clothes I wore at my sister's graduation yesterday: 



Spoiler: Fashion Show Entry: Sister's Graduation


----------



## LillyKay

conorbamodwyer said:


> Sorry for the delay! I had many technical difficulties with my original idea and I had to abandon it as it just wasn't working (it was a soft kitty warm kitty hoodie from the big bang theory) so here is my very last minute entry of the clothes I wore at my sister's graduation yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fashion Show Entry: Sister's Graduation
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 111687



I love it Conor! How was rehearsal? 

Let us give Akane a little bit longer and then start the poll. By the way people, does anyone know how to start the poll? I will be grateful if someone could start the thread. In the meantime, I will look for the instructions and read through.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> I love it Conor! How was rehearsal?
> 
> Let us give Akane a little bit longer and then start the poll. By the way people, does anyone know how to start the poll? I will be grateful if someone could start the thread. In the meantime, I will look for the instructions and read through.



Thanks Lilly! Just looked at yours - it's fantastic! Rehearsals were good fun but hard work! Very tired  I can start the poll as soon as Akane is done =)


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Okay I have to go offline. @Akane, can you make the poll when you're finished?


----------



## AkaneDeath

Yeah. I'm done. I just can't figure out for the life of me how to upload a screen shot. Help?


----------



## AkaneDeath

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?299187-The-Summer-challenge-fashion-poll-2


----------



## 00jachna

I'll be dead for a week after sunday since I'm going on a vacation <333


----------



## conorbamodwyer

00jachna said:


> I'll be dead for a week after sunday since I'm going on a vacation <333



Have a great trip Jackypoo xox <3

I'm going to London on Tuesday until Thursday so I'll be inactive on those days


----------



## 00jachna

Have fun you too conor bby xoxox <33


----------



## LillyKay

00jachna said:


> Can anyone review my DA?



@Jachna, You have a very good start and I believe it will progress very smoothly once more PWPs have been suggested.

*** I love the way you have set up the fountain area and the path leading to it. 

*** The “pool” and hammock area are fantastic. I can almost imagine myself relaxing there with a tall glass of something cold and a nice book!

*** The area in front of the hall is great. I like how you have lined it with bushes on the inter part and bamboo on the outer area. 

* For the near future: Another bridge please.

*** Of course we have all just started recently so I take it that you will be finishing off the paths-which unfortunately can take a lot of thinking through however once you have more bridges; it will become easier to plan them. 

*** The same goes for PWPs – as time goes the empty spaces will soon be filled.

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> I'll be dead for a week after sunday since I'm going on a vacation <333



Have a great time!

- - - Post Merge - - -



conorbamodwyer said:


> Have a great trip Jackypoo xox <3
> 
> I'm going to London on Tuesday until Thursday so I'll be inactive on those days



Have a great time too Conor. Don't forget to take your 3DS for street passes. It will be funny if I street passed you lol!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> @Jachna, You have a very good start and I believe it will progress very smoothly once more PWPs have been suggested.
> 
> *** I love the way you have set up the fountain area and the path leading to it.
> 
> *** The “pool” and hammock area are fantastic. I can almost imagine myself relaxing there with a tall glass of something cold and a nice book!
> 
> *** The area in front of the hall is great. I like how you have lined it with bushes on the inter part and bamboo on the outer area.
> 
> * For the near future: Another bridge please.
> 
> *** Of course we have all just started recently so I take it that you will be finishing off the paths-which unfortunately can take a lot of thinking through however once you have more bridges; it will become easier to plan them.
> 
> *** The same goes for PWPs – as time goes the empty spaces will soon be filled.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time too Conor. Don't forget to take your 3DS for street passes. It will be funny if I street passed you lol!



Thanks =D Hahaha that'd be brilliant xD That's a great idea with the streetpasses and I'll try to do small things in Carragh every day so I don't fall behind =) 

The trip is with performing arts - we're going to see Matilda, Memphis and The Play That Went Wrong in the West End, cannot waitt =D


----------



## LillyKay

conorbamodwyer said:


> Thanks =D Hahaha that'd be brilliant xD That's a great idea with the streetpasses and I'll try to do small things in Carragh every day so I don't fall behind =)
> 
> The trip is with performing arts - we're going to see Matilda, Memphis and The Play That Went Wrong in the West End, cannot waitt =D



Oh my goodness! Can you believe that I am planning to go and watch the Play That Went Wrong at the Duchess Theatre? I understand it is very funny. 

Anyway, my West End goings would be over the weekend mainly to buy my daughter something but you never know when I might street pass you while gallivanting the streets of London; perhaps during my lunch break or something. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

LillyKay said:


> Oh my goodness! Can you believe that I am planning to go and watch the Play That Went Wrong at the Duchess Theatre? I understand it is very funny.
> 
> Anyway, my West End goings would be over the weekend mainly to buy my daughter something but you never know when I might street pass you while gallivanting the streets of London; perhaps during my lunch break or something. Enjoy yourself!


 
Hahhaha what a coincidence! We should discuss it  over some island tours or something when we've both seen  it =D I'm also so ready for starbucks! They are far too rare in Ireland :'(


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> Hahhaha what a coincidence! We should discuss it  over some island tours or something when we've both seen  it =D I'm also so ready for starbucks! They are far too rare in Ireland :'(



Did you just turn into Kim K?


----------



## JellyBeans

I had to turn back the clock a few hours otherwise my turnips would have all rotted: all one million bells worth. I'm desperately trying to get a good price before 6am hits :3


----------



## LillyKay

JellyBeans said:


> I had to turn back the clock a few hours otherwise my turnips would have all rotted: all one million bells worth. I'm desperately trying to get a good price before 6am hits :3



I hope you managed to sell them


----------



## conorbamodwyer

@LillyKay congratulations on the fashion show win! Very well deserved. What will this week's theme be?


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

hey guys, after doing a lot of thinking, I've decided i'm gonna withdraw from the challenge. I'm having a hard time keeping up and I can't play every day since I'm looking for a job. I wish you guys all luck!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

*Kingdom of Carragh Update*​
*Industrial Development*

** *Fully Paid off Mortgage
*** House exterior has been changed to a castle
*** New Town Flag had been made
*** Two new PWPs constructed and one demolished since Friday.
*** I have decided that I am happy with all of my neighbours and their houses will be permanent (except for Wart. Jr whom I promised 00Jachna could take)
*** Currently dividing neighbours into separate houses taken from Game of Thrones.
*** Redd is in town today

*Flora Count
*
* 20 Orange Pansies
* 11 Pink Roses
* 6 Orange Cosmos
* 4 Black Roses
* 4 Pink Cosmos
* 3 Orange Roses
* 3 Pink Tulips
* 1 Blue Pansy
* 1 Pink Lily
* 1 Purple Tulip

*Environmental News*

*** It rained consistently all day today in Carragh, watering all of the flowers in the Kingdom.
*** Landscaping had been lagging due to total lack of axes but I have a plan formed in my head.

*Badge Count:* 17

_I made my update extra long today as it's been a week since my last update and I won't be online until Friday. Have a good week people! <3_

_-King Conor of Carragh_


----------



## AkaneDeath

Things are going to be slow over here. I'm getting a new job and I'm in he midst of moving 300+ miles. Sorry guys. I'll give updates when I can!


----------



## LillyKay

AkaneDeath said:


> Things are going to be slow over here. I'm getting a new job and I'm in he midst of moving 300+ miles. Sorry guys. I'll give updates when I can!



@Akane that is understandable. Moving and a new job can both be stressful. I wish you all the best and I hope everything goes smoothly for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ElysiaCrossing said:


> hey guys, after doing a lot of thinking, I've decided i'm gonna withdraw from the challenge. I'm having a hard time keeping up and I can't play every day since I'm looking for a job. I wish you guys all luck!



Sad to see you go but all the best with your town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



conorbamodwyer said:


> @LillyKay congratulations on the fashion show win! Very well deserved. What will this week's theme be?



Thanks Conor. Do you guys have an interesting theme? You have been submitting designs and I would like any of you to feel free to suggest something!

- - - Post Merge - - -



conorbamodwyer said:


> *Kingdom of Carragh Update*​
> *Industrial Development*
> 
> ** *Fully Paid off Mortgage
> *** House exterior has been changed to a castle
> *** New Town Flag had been made
> *** Two new PWPs constructed and one demolished since Friday.
> *** I have decided that I am happy with all of my neighbours and their houses will be permanent (except for Wart. Jr whom I promised 00Jachna could take)
> *** Currently dividing neighbours into separate houses taken from Game of Thrones.
> *** Redd is in town today
> 
> *Flora Count
> *
> * 20 Orange Pansies
> * 11 Pink Roses
> * 6 Orange Cosmos
> * 4 Black Roses
> * 4 Pink Cosmos
> * 3 Orange Roses
> * 3 Pink Tulips
> * 1 Blue Pansy
> * 1 Pink Lily
> * 1 Purple Tulip
> 
> *Environmental News*
> 
> *** It rained consistently all day today in Carragh, watering all of the flowers in the Kingdom.
> *** Landscaping had been lagging due to total lack of axes but I have a plan formed in my head.
> 
> *Badge Count:* 17
> 
> _I made my update extra long today as it's been a week since my last update and I won't be online until Friday. Have a good week people! <3_
> 
> _-King Conor of Carragh_



Congrats Conor... I mean Sire  I cannot wait to see your finished town. Very interesting theme.


----------



## JellyBeans

LillyKay said:


> I hope you managed to sell them



Fortunately I found someone with 517; managed to make a few milluon off that 

UPDATES:
- I built another bridge
- cafe has been unlocked- I'm unsure about where to put it yet
- Diana has moved out
- finally got a purple rose
- I've got 4 rooms in my house
- it's raining
- I have shampoodle 

Sorry for not updating in a while, I've been busy &#55357;&#56833; I still need to get cracking on my landscaping; I've got some ideas.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Maui Bay Updates
Retail
-turnips are going for 158 bells today.
-piranhas are on premium today.

Gardening
-I'm doing ready well with my hybrids! 
-orange lilies are growing for my coconut beach and pink lilies are growing for my banana beach!
-all trees in town have been cut down! Time to start landscaping!

All over update
-shampoodle opened up today! (finally)
-changed my greeting and picture on my TPC.
-club lol opened up about 5 days ago! My first song was Disco k.k.
-emotions I have so far are thought, pride, happiness, bashfulness, and shyness!
-the cafe is being built and will open up tomorrow!
-t&t mart is expanding!
-received the villager representative badge for playing a lot!
-I've been going to the dream suite a lot too, to get inspiration for my town.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Life in Confetti:

-I put bushes around the campsite
-the nook store upgraded again
-marshal and Marcie tried to leave but I changed their minds
-more hybrids are popping up thanks to days of constant rain
-had Celia in my campsite yesterday
-added more things to the museum
-house expansions
-got a gold medal for the bug off
-Lolly can be mad in two different ways and nervous in one now
-it's raining again today
-yuka's positive a dj cap will change my life. Might see if it works... She's a wise koala. 
-updated my dream a few times
-the turnips died
-the coffee shop and the police station were suggested


----------



## Fairytale

I'm kinda late with this, maybe.. but my summer vacation started yesterday so I'm not busy with school anymore so could I join?


----------



## LillyKay

Fairytale said:


> I'm kinda late with this, maybe.. but my summer vacation started yesterday so I'm not busy with school anymore so could I join?



You are very welcome to join!

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Akane, Jellybeans and Helloxcutiee, congrats and very well done 

Progress in Jardine is now slow due to work and the stage of the game generally. However update is as follows:

*** Maid-Ela has now joined Mayor Floria and Gardener.
*** Now working on getting emotions from Dr Shrunk.
* I got the first black tulip yesterday.
*** Lots of pink roses.
*** I have now planted the orchard and laid down the main paths.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It is hot out there! What about a *swimming costume* for this week’s fashion show?


----------



## Mokuren

Hello! Finally my finals are over. Sadly my ex-boyfriend broked up with me today after two years via whatsapp -_- So I'm kinda sad and don't know if I will play the next time... I think I can't join the challange anymore but when I'm better I will post again here to support you guys ^^


----------



## AkaneDeath

Being color blind, I can not tell the difference between scarabs and orange beetles in the game. DX

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mokuren said:


> Hello! Finally my finals are over. Sadly my ex-boyfriend broked up with me today after two years via whatsapp -_- So I'm kinda sad and don't know if I will play the next time... I think I can't join the challange anymore but when I'm better I will post again here to support you guys ^^



I'm sorry about your boyfriend and I'm sorry to see you go but I hope things improve for you soon. ^^


----------



## 00jachna

Back guys <333


----------



## JellyBeans

Oops it's fashion show day! Oh well :3

It's been raining for the past like week in Calypso  I want some sun!


----------



## AkaneDeath

Life in Confetti:

-more house expansions
-colored contacts available 
-added to the museum
-everyone wants oranges but I can't find any...
-new hybrids
-more emotions 
-another shop upgrade


----------



## 00jachna

Sigh....

My 3DS charger is a bit broken and it used to work if I held it in a certain position but now, for whatever reason, it is 100% dead. My regular 3ds is 100% dead aswell so I played on my friends 3DS this morning (I borrowed it a long time ago). I didn't realise his 3ds clock was set to another date until Isabelle said all the villagers had missed me. I have TTd so I guess I failed the challenge. I'm going to drop out since I did indeed TT and I plan to continue doing so :/

I'll still post stuff (if thats ok) and I'll let someone more active take over the Fashion Show prize pool.

I'm sowwy guys :'(


----------



## Bynx

heya could i have some peoples dream address's i'm feeling nosey  

also i visited lillykays towns they are awesome <3


----------



## Nimega

Hey! Well, Estalaya was starting to feel like a chore, so I restarted. Hope I still can take part in this challenge though!  I'll be a lot behind you guys, but I'll still be having fun, and I think that's all that matters


----------



## Sanaki

I wish I could find my DS charger. :c


----------



## Nimega

Today in Esparta:

Arrived into town
Placed my house next to the shore
Planted the town tree
Kind of decorated my house with the neighbors' presents they gave me as rewards, the items at the stores and the furniture hidden in trees.
Made a hybrid farm on the beach.
Tried to design some path, but failed (I have to keep trying!)
Did some chores for my neighbors
Completed the sort of tutorial Isabelle offers at the town hall, and got the watering can.
Got all three basic tools (shovel, net and fishing rod)
Dug up all four fossils and donated them to the museum. 
Caught some fish and bugs and donated them to the museum.


----------



## Sanaki

double post q_q


----------



## Bynx

Nimega said:


> Today in Esparta:
> 
> Arrived into town
> Placed my house next to the shore
> Planted the town tree
> Kind of decorated my house with the neighbors' presents they gave me as rewards, the items at the stores and the furniture hidden in trees.
> Made a hybrid farm on the beach.
> Tried to design some path, but failed (I have to keep trying!)
> Did some chores for my neighbors
> Completed the sort of tutorial Isabelle offers at the town hall, and got the watering can.
> Got all three basic tools (shovel, net and fishing rod)
> Dug up all four fossils and donated them to the museum.
> Caught some fish and bugs and donated them to the museum.



hey if you need some things to help catch up I could give you some tools and what not good luck with your new town if not


----------



## JellyBeans

So many people are dropping out :c I'm tempted to but determined to stick to it. I've had a great idea for a town but due to the guidelines of the challenge I will stick to it, hopefully until September! I've not played much but I'm about to go in for today and hopefully make some progress; I've been slacking lately!


----------



## Nimega

Vyxi said:


> hey if you need some things to help catch up I could give you some tools and what not good luck with your new town if not



Don't worry!  I'll do fine with my current town. I guess I'll eventually catch up when everyone is waiting for Gracie to appear in their towns to upgrade the Nooklings' store. But thanks anyway! It's good to see that people are this gentle in the forums.


----------



## LillyKay

Nimega said:


> Today in Esparta:
> 
> Arrived into town
> Placed my house next to the shore
> Planted the town tree
> Kind of decorated my house with the neighbors' presents they gave me as rewards, the items at the stores and the furniture hidden in trees.
> Made a hybrid farm on the beach.
> Tried to design some path, but failed (I have to keep trying!)
> Did some chores for my neighbors
> Completed the sort of tutorial Isabelle offers at the town hall, and got the watering can.
> Got all three basic tools (shovel, net and fishing rod)
> Dug up all four fossils and donated them to the museum.
> Caught some fish and bugs and donated them to the museum.



Good luck with your town


----------



## Nimega

Anyway, today was a really lucky day in Esparta so far! When I checked my hybrid farm, I saw that FOUR different hybrids had spawned (a blue pansy, a pink cosmos, an orange cosmos and a pink rose), and the money rock gave me 32,000 bells instead of the 16,100 that we're all used to!  Later on I'll update with more news.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LillyKay said:


> Good luck with your town



Thanks!  Good luck with yours too!


----------



## LillyKay

Vyxi said:


> heya could i have some peoples dream address's i'm feeling nosey
> 
> also i visited lillykays towns they are awesome <3



@Vyxi, thanks. The towns need updating! I replaced furniture in F1 and re-did the sand in Anubia but have not yet updated!

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyBeans said:


> So many people are dropping out :c I'm tempted to but determined to stick to it. I've had a great idea for a town but due to the guidelines of the challenge I will stick to it, hopefully until September! I've not played much but I'm about to go in for today and hopefully make some progress; I've been slacking lately!



Stick in there with me JellyBeans! We should go on some Island tours one of these day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mokuren said:


> Hello! Finally my finals are over. Sadly my ex-boyfriend broked up with me today after two years via whatsapp -_- So I'm kinda sad and don't know if I will play the next time... I think I can't join the challange anymore but when I'm better I will post again here to support you guys ^^



That is sad Sent you PM.

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> Sigh....
> 
> My 3DS charger is a bit broken and it used to work if I held it in a certain position but now, for whatever reason, it is 100% dead. My regular 3ds is 100% dead aswell so I played on my friends 3DS this morning (I borrowed it a long time ago). I didn't realise his 3ds clock was set to another date until Isabelle said all the villagers had missed me. I have TTd so I guess I failed the challenge. I'm going to drop out since I did indeed TT and I plan to continue doing so :/
> 
> I'll still post stuff (if thats ok) and I'll let someone more active take over the Fashion Show prize pool.
> 
> I'm sowwy guys :'(



Sad to see you go


----------



## 00jachna

LillyKay said:


> Sad to see you go



Do you want the honor of takin over the FS prizepoll?

- - - Post Merge - - -

pricepool* .-.


----------



## JellyBeans

LillyKay said:


> Stick in there with me JellyBeans! We should go on some Island tours one of these day.


Definitely! - if my wifi lets me  

Paid off my cafe! The riverside cafe of Calypso will be officially open tomorrow!


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Hey guys, sorry for my lack of activity. Came back from London late Thursday night and needed a few days recouperation! Congrats everyone on your updates! Nimega - you're totally right, it is all about enjoying yourself, so please people if you want to reset your towns, don't let this challenge stop you, you can still continue on with the challenge with a new town, having fun is what counts! Mokuren I am so sorry to hear that =( of course you can still post here, we'll always be here for you. I hope your finals went well! @Jachna oh my god that is such a pain! How unlucky! Sad to hear that you're dropping out but I understand - I would be so frustrated if that happened to me. Defo keep in touch with us though, okay??  And if you feel like restarting, you're always welcome to. 

The Play That Went Wrong was amazing LillyKay xD although we had a workshop beforehand and the guy ruined a lot of the jokes! D: Memphis and Matilda were so good as well. Such a good trip =)


----------



## JellyBeans

Cafe is officially open! It's boiling irl today - thunderstorm in Calypso though! Might play a bit later today


----------



## JellyBeans

Everyone's so quiet recently :3 im currently sweating my butt off in 35 degree heat D: 

Tammy is moving out tomorrow - won't miss her tbh


----------



## 00jachna

I'll probably reset my town when I get a new 3DS charger. Is it ok with you guys if I bring some flowers, bushes, bells and outfits with me?

BTW, someone needs to hold the fashion show pricepool pl0x


----------



## LillyKay

JellyBeans said:


> Everyone's so quiet recently :3 im currently sweating my butt off in 35 degree heat D:
> 
> Tammy is moving out tomorrow - won't miss her tbh



Me too! I am shocked my shoes didn't melt off my feet! I am on emergency desk/calls at work this week and it can get so busy especially with this heat. By the time I get home I am just so tired. 

I will give an update later today. First I will be off to eat my water melon which was specially sent over by my local shopkeeper. That was really nice and considerate of her and her hubby.

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> I'll probably reset my town when I get a new 3DS charger. Is it ok with you guys if I bring some flowers, bushes, bells and outfits with me?
> 
> BTW, someone needs to hold the fashion show pricepool pl0x



I think you should bring all the mentioned stuff with you. You started from the beginning with us. I personally do not see why not 

No worries, I will hold the fashion show pricepool.

- - - Post Merge - - -



conorbamodwyer said:


> The Play That Went Wrong was amazing LillyKay xD although we had a workshop beforehand and the guy ruined a lot of the jokes! D: Memphis and Matilda were so good as well. Such a good trip =)



I am glad you had a good trip! I most definitely will have to go and watch it and perhaps Memphis.


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> The Play That Went Wrong was amazing LillyKay xD although we had a workshop beforehand and the guy ruined a lot of the jokes! D: Memphis and Matilda were so good as well. Such a good *acid* trip =)



You forgot a word there, bub


----------



## AkaneDeath

I've been so exhausted lately. 

Life in confetti:
-Whitney and Pangolin were invited from the campsite
-filbert was a streetpass addition
-added to the museum
-been trying to get the golden axe. Is it after you buy fifty saplings or...? Ugh. 
-got a golden slingshot
-all my villagers have asked for oranges at least once. I don't have oranges. Stahp it. 
-mosquitoes are annoying in game and in real life


----------



## JellyBeans

I need to stay away from the resetting thread...


----------



## 00jachna

lol



I'll be able to restart in about 2-3 days. Hopefully i'll be able to post some stuff then


----------



## LillyKay

JellyBeans said:


> I need to stay away from the resetting thread...



Nooooo, don't...

- - - Post Merge - - -

At this stage of the game things are slow and sometimes nothing new happens apart from another pink hybrid showing up etc. Anyway, I waited for something interesting to happen but otherwise I have been looking through the thread every day!

*Jardin Updates:*
*** *Jardin became a perfect Town on Sunday.*
** *Maid Ela joined the village to help Madam Mayor out. Mayor was overwhelmed with town hall duties, housework, cooking and childcare. Aaaha, the life of a working mother!
*** Marshall is moving in tomorrow – not a fun but I needed a smug and have never had him in any of my towns before. A small village has been created without meaning to. 8 houses are now crowded in one small area and not arranged in any order. They are so random and interestingly give a cosy feeling! 

*Badges:*
***2 gold
***5 Silver
*** 10 bronze. 

*Gardening:*
*** Landscaping is still ongoing.
*Flowers:*
** *Cosmos: Pink = 10, Orange =1.
*** Roses: Pink = 19, Orange = 5, Purple = 3 and black = 9.
*** Pansies: Orange = 14, Blue = 5, 
*** Tulips: Orange = 5, black = 3, Pink = 8, 
*** Lilies: Pink = 4
*** Violets: Blue 4 – after weeks of watering and no success, 1 turns up for 4 days running. 
*** Jacobs Ladders: 2.


----------



## JellyBeans

*sorry for posting so much* 
My style of AC playing is just constantly resetting towns. I'm trying not to, but I don't have the interest in my town that I did before. Maybe it's just because I don't have time; fortunately, 2 and a half weeks until holidays! -.- So yeah I may wake up one morning and just delete my town. :3


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Sorry for my inactivity these days guys. My show is starting on the 13th of July and our rehearsals are literally from 10am - 9pm with an hour break in between. I am wrecked! I might not be able to update for a while but I am still playing and improving Carragh when I can. The show is finishing on the 26th so I should be fairly free then for the rest of the summer then! Congrats on the progress people! We're really showing AC who is boss >:]

PS: Jachna... don't get your joke xD


----------



## 00jachna

conorbamodwyer said:


> PS: Jachna... don't get your joke xD



But it was such a good joke xD


----------



## JellyBeans

Again, sorry for so much posting

I've decided to just take a hiatus from AC, and come back to it in a couple of weeks, when I'm on holiday. I'll check back on this thread now and again though 

Another one bites the dust


----------



## Lavochain

Hey guys, I was just wondering how everybody is getting on? I have been very inactive lately however we have been sorting plans for our wedding, in December. 

I'm currently wrestling with the idea of whether I should restart or not. I don't like the fact I have time traveled as I wanted a main town where I didn't do this. Alongside this if there is an autumn challenge later in the year then I'd love to take part... so I may just start again now.


----------



## Barbara

I am doubting to reset my town... And if I do, I'll participate in this (possibly not doing all the tasks though). And I was wondering if doing the diving trick counts as cheating?


----------



## Aestivate

wow, I don't even have summer vacation yet. It won't start until 1 August. Before I could do this challenge, there is probably already an autumn challenge :c


----------



## Barbara

Wow, that's late. Aren't summer holidays meant to be during the midst of summer, when it's the hottest so you can have a break to enjoy the sun? I'm sorry for you.

Anyway, I'm in! I reset my town today and after a bit more than an hour, I found a map I'm satisfied with. I'll have a look at what has to be done, I think I can't complete some tasks though because of late entry. But I'll try my best!


----------



## LillyKay

Barbara said:


> Wow, that's late. Aren't summer holidays meant to be during the midst of summer, when it's the hottest so you can have a break to enjoy the sun? I'm sorry for you.
> 
> Anyway, I'm in! I reset my town today and after a bit more than an hour, I found a map I'm satisfied with. I'll have a look at what has to be done, I think I can't complete some tasks though because of late entry. But I'll try my best!



Welcome! Yes it is a bit late and you will not be able to complete but I like the motivation the challenge provides. Let me know if you need items held or anything like that. 

I do not suppose the diving trick is a cheat because it does not give you any advantage in the challenge.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lavochain said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering how everybody is getting on? I have been very inactive lately however we have been sorting plans for our wedding, in December.
> 
> I'm currently wrestling with the idea of whether I should restart or not. I don't like the fact I have time traveled as I wanted a main town where I didn't do this. Alongside this if there is an autumn challenge later in the year then I'd love to take part... so I may just start again now.


Hi Lavo, we are getting on slowly but steadily as per our updates because of the stage we are in the game. At the beginning so much was happening so quickly and the need to update on a daily basis. 

I hope your plans for the wedding are going smoothly. It can be a bit stressful sometimes. I also hope you are able to restart! We miss you!


----------



## Bynx

so much has happened in my town since I last posted try to cover the major bases

Development
- super T&T opened
- kicks opened
- club lol opened 
- museum second floor opened
- cafe opened
- built some PWP
- shampoodle opened (finally)

Badges
Bronze: 9
Silver: 3
Gold: 1

Flowers
- Cosmos: Pink = 5, Orange = 9, Black = 2
- Roses: Pink = 9, Orange = 3, black = 3
- Pansies: Orange = 5,
- Tulips: Orange = 1, black = 2, Pink = 4
- Lilies: Orange = 2


----------



## 00jachna

I have decided to drop out

No TT'ing really isn't my thing. I'd love to keep posting stuff if that ok with you guys


----------



## Barbara

What I have achieved so far:

Day 1: I paid off my first debt, collected all flowers in town and watered them to try and get hybrids. I also introduced myself to everyone and did all Isabelle's tasks to eventually gain all tools + 3 peaches that I planted along with my perfect pear.

Day 2: Today I was able to start working on my development permit, which I completed just a while ago. I also got 2 hybrids from my little field, an orange pansy and a pink cosmos.

My town info is this by the way:

Town: Florasy
Mayor: Barbara
Fruit: pears
FC: 2148-8127-6374

I have also decided not to do all challenges, because of late joining but also because I don't want to for example have 1,000,000,000 bells by the end of this and because I have no interest in certain tasks. These are the ones I will do though:
- achieve perfect town
- have *as many as possible* shops in main street
- earn *as many as possible* golden tools
- catch every summer bug
- catch every summer fish
- win *as many as possible* gold trophies in bug off's
- try to earn many badges
- have all fruit possible
- breed all hybrid flowers myself
- try to get many jacob's ladders
- dig up all fossils

I was wondering if somebody could help me get carnations? I need either 2 pink or a pink and a red carnation to be able to breed further to getting all three sorts. I'd be glad to return some after I've bred them or give other hybrids in return. 
I also still need cherries, oranges and apples, if somebody could supply me those? :3


----------



## LillyKay

Barbara said:


> What I have achieved so far:
> 
> Day 1: I paid off my first debt, collected all flowers in town and watered them to try and get hybrids. I also introduced myself to everyone and did all Isabelle's tasks to eventually gain all tools + 3 peaches that I planted along with my perfect pear.
> 
> Day 2: Today I was able to start working on my development permit, which I completed just a while ago. I also got 2 hybrids from my little field, an orange pansy and a pink cosmos.
> 
> My town info is this by the way:
> 
> Town: Florasy
> Mayor: Barbara
> Fruit: pears
> FC: 2148-8127-6374
> 
> I have also decided not to do all challenges, because of late joining but also because I don't want to for example have 1,000,000,000 bells by the end of this and because I have no interest in certain tasks. These are the ones I will do though:
> - achieve perfect town
> - have *as many as possible* shops in main street
> - earn *as many as possible* golden tools
> - catch every summer bug
> - catch every summer fish
> - win *as many as possible* gold trophies in bug off's
> - try to earn many badges
> - have all fruit possible
> - breed all hybrid flowers myself
> - try to get many jacob's ladders
> - dig up all fossils
> 
> I was wondering if somebody could help me get carnations? I need either 2 pink or a pink and a red carnation to be able to breed further to getting all three sorts. I'd be glad to return some after I've bred them or give other hybrids in return.
> I also still need cherries, oranges and apples, if somebody could supply me those? :3



Hi Barbara, I can give you the fruits and flowers you need. You will need to add the FC on the side. Not Jardin below. 

Congrats on your achievement! It is understandable to aim for what is achievable having joined so late. What is your native fruit?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vyxi said:


> so much has happened in my town since I last posted try to cover the major bases
> 
> Development
> - super T&T opened
> - kicks opened
> - club lol opened
> - museum second floor opened
> - cafe opened
> - built some PWP
> - shampoodle opened (finally)
> 
> Badges
> Bronze: 9
> Silver: 3
> Gold: 1
> 
> Flowers
> - Cosmos: Pink = 5, Orange = 9, Black = 2
> - Roses: Pink = 9, Orange = 3, black = 3
> - Pansies: Orange = 5,
> - Tulips: Orange = 1, black = 2, Pink = 4
> - Lilies: Orange = 2



Congrats!


----------



## Barbara

Thanks a lot for the fruits and flowers!

Of course I am still starting up at this point, but I am considering to start a hybrid shop that is either exclusive to people that participate in this challenge or I'll give discount to people in the challenge. What are your thoughts on this? And how do you think I could do that? I probably won't be able to fulfill all orders because of large amounts and appealing prices, so making it exclusive to this challenge seems more doable, however I'm afraid I may not have any orders at all then. So let me know!


----------



## Barbara

So today I was allowed to start working on PWPs... And I don't know what to do anymore. I'll need to show my layout to illustrate.



Spoiler












As you may notice, my house is in a rather weird place compared to the bridge. I didn't plan on keeping this, so for the time being I'd just deal with it. Today I was happy to start building a bridge where I wanted it, to the left of my house - to easily access the town plaza and the rest of the town. But stupid Isabelle wouldn't let me. Assuming a guide I followed on bridge spacing it was possible, but apparently it still wasn't right. I placed my house back as much as possible to make this possible, but now the bridge can't be placed I don't really know what to do anymore. Since I don't want to keep the bridge behind my house and can't place a bridge there, I would have to place a bridge on the bend beteeen the two villager houses, which is - of course - not yet possible until they move out.
I am really annoyed by this and wonder if I should reset. I'm only 2 days into the game and could get a better map/house placement, but I also feel sorry for people that gave fruits & flowers to me. And I honestly also don't want to go through the hassle of getting my development permit again, but I guess resetting is the best solution.

So I was wondering if someone could hold my few hybrids and bells for the time being, while I reset for a better map. I know transferring isn't allowed in this challenge, but isn't this an exception? It's stuff I made during the challenge that I'll transfer, which I generated myself in these two days. I would appreciate any advice for me on this.


----------



## JellyBeans

Well done to everybody's progress!  in just 2 weeks my summer holidays will start at last and I can pick up the game and really try to get into it! I'm still following this thread, even if I don't post c:


----------



## LillyKay

Barbara said:


> So today I was allowed to start working on PWPs... And I don't know what to do anymore. I'll need to show my layout to illustrate.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may notice, my house is in a rather weird place compared to the bridge. I didn't plan on keeping this, so for the time being I'd just deal with it. Today I was happy to start building a bridge where I wanted it, to the left of my house - to easily access the town plaza and the rest of the town. But stupid Isabelle wouldn't let me. Assuming a guide I followed on bridge spacing it was possible, but apparently it still wasn't right. I placed my house back as much as possible to make this possible, but now the bridge can't be placed I don't really know what to do anymore. Since I don't want to keep the bridge behind my house and can't place a bridge there, I would have to place a bridge on the bend beteeen the two villager houses, which is - of course - not yet possible until they move out.
> I am really annoyed by this and wonder if I should reset. I'm only 2 days into the game and could get a better map/house placement, but I also feel sorry for people that gave fruits & flowers to me. And I honestly also don't want to go through the hassle of getting my development permit again, but I guess resetting is the best solution.
> 
> So I was wondering if someone could hold my few hybrids and bells for the time being, while I reset for a better map. I know transferring isn't allowed in this challenge, but isn't this an exception? It's stuff I made during the challenge that I'll transfer, which I generated myself in these two days. I would appreciate any advice for me on this.



I have got back you. Check you PMs


----------



## LillyKay

Grand opening of TIY was today.
Latest badges: dream and street pass badges.
Jardin is still perfect but no golden watering can as yet.
Continuing to collect emotions


----------



## AkaneDeath

Life in confetti:

-another badge for lolly
-the cafe opened
-Tia has moved in
-added to the museum
-accidentally bought a fake from redd
-still buying saplings. How do you get the golden axe anyway?
-Ruby has refused to move. She has brought it up three times and has changed her mind each time I've said yes so I've decided to let her stay permanently if she likes my town that much. 

Would anyone be willing to sell me oranges and pears? Or trade for perfect peaches?


----------



## Barbara

Barbara said:


> *snip* (My post about the bridge)



Regarding this, I have decided to start over again. I did so on the same day, after having someone hold my items and eventually found a good map, that has cherries, triangle grass, western beach, western waterfall and an overall nice place for my house and the buildings. Now I'm totally convinced with my map and will unlock Public Work Projects tomorrow. I took a day longer for the development permit, but it's not too much of a problem.

On the day I reset, I had already bred some hybrids in my old town, that I transferred along with the carnations and hybrids I bred the day before. That included a black rose, which I'm pretty happy with. I will be trying to get a hybrid red rose now and then go for blue roses. I also bred a red carnation today. As for the fruit, I've planted my perfect cherry as well as some pears and apples. I still need peaches and oranges though, so maybe I can trade some cherries for those (the other trees aren't fully grown yet). My tent has upgraded to a tent and today (which is the third day by the way) I will be paying the mortgage for the larger house. I'm also already saving up for tomorrow, when I can place pwps. I wonder if I should place the campsite or a bridge first - my current bridge placement is a little annoying but I'd also like to adopt some villagers from the campsite while my town is still empty.

I think that's generally it so far, by the way my villagers are T-Bone, Pudge, Amelia, Peanut, Rhonda and today Quillson moved in. They're not great, but good enough to live with for a while. I don't plan on keeping any of them though.


----------



## LillyKay

AkaneDeath said:


> Life in confetti:
> 
> -another badge for lolly
> -the cafe opened
> -Tia has moved in
> -added to the museum
> -accidentally bought a fake from redd
> -still buying saplings. How do you get the golden axe anyway?
> -Ruby has refused to move. She has brought it up three times and has changed her mind each time I've said yes so I've decided to let her stay permanently if she likes my town that much.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to sell me oranges and pears? Or trade for perfect peaches?



Hi Akane, I have the fruit you are looking for. I will collect some baskets for you and no need to pay. Let me know when you are able to collect them 

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Barbara, I have the fruit you are looking for (peaches and oranges). I also have two towns with cherries as native fruit. I can get two baskets to start you off to perfect fruit growing if you want.


----------



## Barbara

I have already gotten the fruits I needed from someone else, still thanks though. I think tomorrow or the day after my first trees will be completed growing, and in 2 days I'll also be able to go to the island and go plant some beach fruits in my town.


----------



## AkaneDeath

LillyKay said:


> Hi Akane, I have the fruit you are looking for. I will collect some baskets for you and no need to pay. Let me know when you are able to collect them
> .



Thanks! I'm free anytime today. Let me know if there's anything I can get for you. ^^


----------



## katronsensei

Awh, this seems like a lot of fun.. Unfortunately I am really far into my main town where this would be impossible to do pretty much. Baaah. I wish I had a extra town now to do this challenge. Oh well.  

I hope everyone is having fun at it! Who's where in their challenge? Has anyone gotten perfect town yet? I'm curious on that. Though I would be surprised if they did. It would take perfect planning annd over workinng to complete PWPs everyday I think.


----------



## LillyKay

AkaneDeath said:


> Thanks! I'm free anytime today. Let me know if there's anything I can get for you. ^^



Hi Akane, sorry I have been so busy today - daughter's 'graduation' and prom. I have just returned home from collecting her. Are you able to come now? Add FC: 1220-7175-8672.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooops, appears you logged off while I was posting this. It is past midnight here in the UK. I will head for bed now. Perhaps tomorrow. Let me know the best time for you.


----------



## AkaneDeath

LillyKay said:


> Hi Akane, sorry I have been so busy today - daughter's 'graduation' and prom. I have just returned home from collecting her. Are you able to come now? Add FC: 1220-7175-8672.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ooops, appears you logged off while I was posting this. It is past midnight here in the UK. I will head for bed now. Perhaps tomorrow. Let me know the best time for you.



Good night! Sorry I missed you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Life in confetti:

-New hybrids
-2 Jacobs ladders
-third bridge paid for
-passed first Gracie's check
-added to the museum
-Wendy is no longer sick
-new houses in the spot pass area! 
-pango is moving 
-pwps were suggested
-furniture is selling for premium


----------



## 00jachna

I would update if someone would tell me that it's ok lol


----------



## LillyKay

00jachna said:


> I would update if someone would tell me that it's ok lol



It is ok for you to update Jachna


----------



## Barbara

Progress in Florasy so far (6th day):

- today the Garden Shop opened
- I now have a full grown tree of every regular fruit and perfect cherries, bananas are growing
- unlocked the island two days ago (on Sunday)
- my house is now 8x8 (the 2nd upgrade after the tent)
- I have several pink and orange pansies, plus a few pink lilies, orange pansies and carnations
- received my first badge today - I have apparently already caught 50% of all bugs!
- Sable is growing more friendlier - I expect the QR code machine in a couple of days
- Katrina visits today for the first time
- built my first pwp, a suspension bridge
- also _accidentally_ unlocked the Reset Center as pwp. -,-
- Snake and Fuchsia moved in

And that's about it so far... Once I can scan QR codes I will probably start my hand at creating paths, that'll take a while though. Does anyone have an idea how to path from/to your house? I dislike a 3-wide path but 1-wide is too small... Pathing horizontally isn't an option (a bridge that can't be built and isn't neccessary to be built should be built for that).
I'm also afraid I'm falling in love with Pudge - I disliked his weird face at first but I'm growing to find him rather cute. The thing is that his house is placed in front of (not right in front of though) the town hall and I'm not sure if I want that house there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is my town map by the way!





The right house in front of the town hall is Pudge's, I'm planning on moving Snake (the left house) out as well. The place between the two 8-shaped ponds is probably for the police station, thoughts on that? And how about the campsite and caf??


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Hey guys! My show has started now so I'm free all day before 6pm so i'mm backkkk  

Welcome to all the new people! And congrats on the progress people!! I definitely have a bit of catching up to do as my rehearsals stretched to 12 hour days over the last week, but now it's just the show itself I have to go to in the evenings. 

@Lavo I am thinking of creating an Autumn Challenge come September if people are interested. I would carry over the uncompleted tasks of this challenge and more Autumn related tasks. I think you should definitely start again now if you're tempted and get ahead of the people who'll join the Autumn Challenge   We'd love you to rejoin us =)


----------



## JellyBeans

School finally finishes on Wednesday, so I'll finally be able to start resetting for a new town! I'll start it ahead of the autumn challenge that will begin come September  well done to everyone's progress c;


----------



## conorbamodwyer

*Update on Carragh*

*After hitting a wall with the development of my town, this week has been most productive.

* I have scratched my previous natural path plan and established a new network of brick path throughout Carragh.
* The Medieval theme that I held is no longer - I paid off the cafe today! I am going back to my original idea of making Carragh a beautiful seasonal village, so at the moment I am turning it into a Summer Paradise.
* I have built a number of new public work projects throughout the town and a number of new PWPs were recommended to me, including pyramids, wooden bench and statue fountain.
* Hybrids are going strong.
* Yellow and Red hibiscuses are thriving throughout the village.
* I have now a total of 22 badges.
* Mayor Conor is sporting a beautiful Summer tan 
*


----------



## Drake789

This sounds like lots of fun! I would love to join this challenge if it is not too late? I actually just reset my town and found a perfect map on my first try and the town fruit is apples! (My favorite )


----------



## 00jachna

How many months are left of this?

I might join the autmn-challenge. I'm not reseting though


----------



## Drake789

So I actually ended up having a pretty productive first day 

*Day 1*
- Became mayor of Orlando 
- Grouped and watered all flowers 
- Completed Isabelle's tutorial
- Paid down payment to Tom Nook
- Deposited 100k bells (from fishing and bug catching) into the ATM 
- Sent welcoming letters to all villagers 
- Helped direct Gulliver to Egypt 
- Got bit by a tarantula...


----------



## Drake789

*Day 2*
- Achieved 100% approval rating 
- Paid off rest of beginning house loan
- Talked to Tom Nook to expand house
- Collected the first 3 hybrids (2 pink and 1 orange) from garden
- Finally caught a tarantula!
- Received first bronze badge (50% of fish caught)
- Designed my own town flag (Mickey Mouse with some bell bags)
- Decided on a modern theme park theme for my town, Orlando


----------



## Lavochain

Hi guys, is everyone alright? It seem that people are really busy!

I definitely want to start playing along again if that is alright. I haven't played for nearly a month and have no interest in time traveling, it just makes me bored to be honest.


----------



## kaitastrophe

I'm joining!


----------



## JellyBeans

Lavochain said:


> Hi guys, is everyone alright? It seem that people are really busy!
> 
> I definitely want to start playing along again if that is alright. I haven't played for nearly a month and have no interest in time traveling, it just makes me bored to be honest.



It's been so quiet lately. My holidays started at last on Wednesday but I haven't picked up ac for a few weeks. I plan on doing so soon and finding a nice new town to settle into!


----------



## AkaneDeath

Hello! I'm back from the void! So sorry about my vanishing!

Life in Confetti:
-Hopper moved out so I now have nine villagers 
-added to the museum
-new hybrids
-third bridge built
-fountain in place but I might take it down...
-worked on paths
-Felicity is sick today


----------



## LillyKay

Hi all,
I have been rather busy but I am around. I am currently visiting my partner in Canada. Hope posting this won't lead to one of us being closed by mods who might think that its one person with two accounts! I have heard of this happening.

Welcome Kait and Drake. 

Jardin update:
*Received the silver and gold watering cans on the same day.
*Made some gold roses.
*HHA points - just over 1,500,000.
*I have all hybrids except blue roses and purple pansies.
*Working on PWP placements - that is once I get them.


----------



## JellyBeans

I still haven't made a new town yet; I'm on holiday but just haven't been feeling up to it. The only update I can really give you is the fact that cicadas are just as noisy and constant in real life as they are in AC.


----------



## Drake789

Sorry for not doing an update in awhile, but I've done quite a bit in my new town now 

*Life in Orlando* (Day 3 - Day 12)
- Built the campsite
- Built a 2nd bridge 
- Cobb the jock pig moved in 
- Chops the smug pig moved in 
- Flip the jock monkey moved in 
- Built several other public works projects (fountain, wind turbine, bench, etc...)
- Upgraded first floor and second floor of house fully 
- Achieved a total of 4 bronze medals 
- Grown plenty of orange and pink hybrids
- Unlocked the QR code machine 
- Gardening shop opened up 
- The Shoe store has almost finished building 
- The nookling store upgraded 
- Built the dream suite 
- Started laying down pathways and planting trees


----------



## LillyKay

Jardin update:

First Gracie fashion check completed last week.

Still no purple pansy and blue rose.

Turnips were 635 bells today however I cannot keep them at that price because it would mean time travelling.


----------



## LillyKay

Jardin Update:

Passed the second Gracie fashion check yesterday.


----------



## Lavochain

Congrats to all in reaching their milestones! I'd really love to do this for Autumn and was wondering if it's still going to happen? I'm keeping Arcadia however I am prepping for the Challenge just in case...


----------



## JellyBeans

I've discovered in not so attached to AC anymore. I have a town but I need to really get down to business with it. Well done to everyone in achieving lots of goals in their towns!


----------



## helloxcutiee

I deleted my town not to long ago.  That's why I haven't been posting anything for awhile now. I really loved my town but there is just so much you can do with a summer themed town before it starts looking weird.. Maui bay in winter? Just no. I hope the autumn challenge is still happening!


----------

